# Japan Atomstromfrei



## Hänschen (15. September 2013)

Japan scheint total Atomstromfrei zu sein da es seine Reaktoren auf unbestimmte Zeit zur Inspektion abgeschaltet hat 
Es scheint das Land war zu 30% am Atomnetz.

Link: Japan to be nuclear-free as last reactor switched off


Edit: im Winter werden wohl wieder welche hochgefahren, Japan hat teure fossile Anlagen hochgefahren solange.
Scheinbar doch kein totaler Atomausstieg ^^


----------



## Andrej (15. September 2013)

Gute Nachricht,doch du könntest mehr schreiben.
Wo?Wann?Wieso?Warum?


----------



## Scalon (15. September 2013)

Warum? Bestimmt wegen den olympischen spielen 2020(?) in Tokio. Es werden bestimmt keine Zuschauer kommen wenn Fukushima noch in allen Köpfen ist, deshalb steigen sie gleich komplett aus dann denkt keiner mehr daran. Nur das 3. Bein oder der 3. Arm als Mitbringsel erinnert einen daran, da war doch mal was...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. September 2013)

Warum manche Staaten gerade zu krankhaft an einer extrem gefährlichen Technik festhalten ist mir sowieso rätselhaft.
Die Technologie ist schon vorhanden das alles aus Regenerativen Formen gewonnen werden kann, viele Länder (wie zb Österreich) beweisen doch täglich das dies möglich ist.
Ich habe ja mal wo gelesen das man in einer Wüste (zb Sahara) gewaltige Solaranlagen aufstellen könnte die die ganze Welt versorgen könnte (Technisch alles möglich !), nur wie immer scheitert dies an den üblichen verdächtigen (Instabilen Regierungen, Politikern,Öl/Gas-Konzernen, Lobbyisten).


----------



## Keksdose12 (15. September 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5654367 schrieb:
			
		

> nur wie immer scheitert dies an den üblichen verdächtigen (Instabilen Regierungen, Politikern,Öl/Gas-Konzernen, Lobbyisten).



Nicht zu vergessen die rüstungs lobby


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5654367 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum manche Staaten gerade zu krankhaft an einer extrem gefährlichen Technik festhalten ist mir sowieso rätselhaft.
> Die Technologie ist schon vorhanden das alles aus Regenerativen Formen gewonnen werden kann, viele Länder (wie zb Österreich) beweisen doch täglich das dies möglich ist.
> Ich habe ja mal wo gelesen das man in einer Wüste (zb Sahara) gewaltige Solaranlagen aufstellen könnte die die ganze Welt versorgen könnte (Technisch alles möglich !), nur wie immer scheitert dies an den üblichen verdächtigen (Instabilen Regierungen, Politikern,Öl/Gas-Konzernen, Lobbyisten).


 
Naja zum Einen wollen die ganzen Anrainerstaaten nicht auf ihre Einnahmen durchs Rohöl verzichten und zum Anderen muss die Unmenge an Energie, welche da täglich erzeugt wird, ja auch irgendwo zwischengespeichert werden.
Aber dafür gäbe es auch eine relativ einfache Lösung: Meerwasserentsalzung und die Erzeugung von Wasserstoff. Den Wasserstoff könnte man dann in Pipelines oder mit Gastankern in alle Welt transportieren. Und man könnte relativ einfach Fahrzeuge bauen, die damit zurecht kommen.


----------



## Cinnayum (15. September 2013)

Nur dass in Österreich 8,4M Einwohner leben und in Japan 128M und dazu ein Haufen Schwerindustrie....

Äpfel lassen sich prima mit Birnen vergleichen.

Der Saharastrom lässt sich zur Zeit noch nicht auf sinnvolle Weise nach Europa schaffen. In Afrika braucht den irgendwie niemand.
Aber vielleicht melde ich mal meinen Elektroneneimer zum Patent an.


----------



## Hänschen (15. September 2013)

Fukushima wird eh noch übel, die Tanks stapeln sich da schon und es wird immer mehr Sickerwasser, und die Tanks werden auch noch undicht ...

Da sieht man mal wie teuflisch Radioaktivität ist, und sowas kippen die ins Meer oder lassen es in Russland im Freien vergammeln ...


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2013)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Der Saharastrom lässt sich zur Zeit noch nicht auf sinnvolle Weise nach Europa schaffen. In Afrika braucht den irgendwie niemand.
> Aber vielleicht melde ich mal meinen Elektroneneimer zum Patent an.


 
Ich habs ja gerade beschrieben, wie es sinnvoll möglich wäre. Das Mittelmeer grenzt im Norden direkt an die Sahara. Von dort aus könnte man das Wasser holen und es mit dem Solarstrom in Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff aufspalten. Den Wasserstoff transportiert man dann per Pileline nach Europa und Asien und der Rest der Welt wird mit Gastankern versorgt, die wiederum von Wasserstoffbetriebenen Turbinen angetreibt werden. Was ist daran bitte nicht sinnvoll? Die Technologien existieren bereits alle. Und die Solarzellen könnte man auch direkt in den Anrainerstaaten der Sahara produzieren.


----------



## Frontline25 (15. September 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich habs ja gerade beschrieben, wie es sinnvoll möglich wäre. Das Mittelmeer grenzt im Norden direkt an die Sahara. Von dort aus könnte man das Wasser holen und es mit dem Solarstrom in Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff aufspalten. Den Wasserstoff transportiert man dann per Pileline nach Europa und Asien und der Rest der Welt wird mit Gastankern versorgt, die wiederum von Wasserstoffbetriebenen Turbinen angetreibt werden. Was ist daran bitte nicht sinnvoll? Die Technologien existieren bereits alle. Und die Solarzellen könnte man auch direkt in den Anrainerstaaten der Sahara produzieren.


Da gibt es welche die es net sehen wollen  
"ölindustrie"


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2013)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Da gibt es welche die es net sehen wollen
> "ölindustrie"


 
Die satteln um, wenn sie schlau sind. Die können ihre Röhöl-Milliarden dazu nutzen, die ganzen Fabriken für Solarzellen und die ganze Infrastruktur aufzubauen. 
Die wissen doch sowieso nicht wohin mit ihrer Kohle und wischen sich doch den Arsch mit 1000$-Scheinen.


----------



## Quppi (15. September 2013)

Erinnerst du dich daran, was mit den ersten Zeppelinen passiert ist auf Wasserstoffbasis -> bumm. Wenn man bedenkt, durch wie viele Länder die Pipeline gehen würde und wer ganbz einfach mal so aus Lust und Laune so ne Pipeline sprengen könnte.  dann wäre ganz Europa vom Strom abgeschnitten und die Reperatur würde auch wieder Moante dauern.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2013)

Quppi schrieb:


> Erinnerst du dich daran, was mit den ersten Zeppelinen passiert ist auf Wasserstoffbasis -> bumm. Wenn man bedenkt, durch wie viele Länder die Pipeline gehen würde und wer ganbz einfach mal so aus Lust und Laune so ne Pipeline sprengen könnte.  dann wäre ganz Europa vom Strom abgeschnitten und die Reperatur würde auch wieder Moante dauern.


 
Ach und Ölpipelines sind zu 100% sicher?  Im Übrigen lag bei den Zeppelinen damals ein Konstruktionsfehler vor, ohne den die Hindenburg gar nicht abgefackelt wäre.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. September 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich habs ja gerade beschrieben, wie es sinnvoll möglich wäre. Das Mittelmeer grenzt im Norden direkt an die Sahara. Von dort aus könnte man das Wasser holen und es mit dem Solarstrom in Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff aufspalten. Den Wasserstoff transportiert man dann per Pileline nach Europa und Asien und der Rest der Welt wird mit Gastankern versorgt, die wiederum von Wasserstoffbetriebenen Turbinen angetreibt werden. Was ist daran bitte nicht sinnvoll? Die Technologien existieren bereits alle. Und die Solarzellen könnte man auch direkt in den Anrainerstaaten der Sahara produzieren.


 Mhm, technisch alles möglich, nur eben ineffizient und damit unwirtschaftlich. Erst recht wenn man aus dem Wasserstoff hier dann wieder Strom machen soll.

Außerdem muss man als Terrorist überhaupt nicht viel machen um die Versorgung lahm zu legen. Und Afrika ist politisch nicht gerade stabil und schon gar nicht sicher.

@Topic:
Pff so ein schwachsinn. Da passiert das, was seit jahren befürchtet wird und dann tut man überrascht und schaltet panisch alle Atomkraftwerke ab.
Um dann doch nicht im dunkeln zu sitzen, verbrennt man massenhaft Öl, Gas und Kohle. Welche nicht gerade unbegrenzt sind. Vor allem aber erzeugt man damit ein rießiges Plus an CO2 Ausstoß.
So ähnlich wars in DE ja auch.


----------



## XP1500Monster (15. September 2013)

In der Sahara gibts Silizium, das man für Solaranlagen braucht. Problem: Das vorhandene Silizium in brauchbares Sil. umwandeln - Das sprengt Kapazitäten sämtlicher Chemiewerke in Afrika und Arabien.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Mhm, technisch alles möglich, nur eben ineffizient und damit unwirtschaftlich. Erst recht wenn man aus dem Wasserstoff hier dann wieder Strom machen soll.
> 
> Außerdem muss man als Terrorist überhaupt nicht viel machen um die Versorgung lahm zu legen. Und Afrika ist politisch nicht gerade stabil und schon gar nicht sicher.


 
Und wo kommt der Großteil es Rohöls her? Denkst du dass der Orient viel sicherer ist? Über die Effizienz braucht man sich auch keine Sorgen zu machen. Es wird ja genug Strom erzeugt, um den Wasserstoff herzustellen. Wichtig ist doch, dass er schadstofffrei verbrennt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. September 2013)

Solarzellen sind aber sehr teuer. Dazu benötigt deren Herstellung ebenfalls große mengen Energie.
Was hat so eine Solarzelle am Ende für einen Wirkungsgrad? 20%? Und damit musst du dann noch Wasserstoff erzeugen. Nochmal einen Energieverlust in Form unnutzbarer wärme.
Dann wird das ganze hier her gepumpt (Pipeline) bzw. gefahren (Schiff) was natürlich ebenfalls nicht von alleine passiert. Dann kommt am Ende hier wieder eine Brennstoffzelle um Strom zu erzeugen. Mit einem Wirkungsgrad von vllt. 50%.
Du hast wenn du alles Abziehst vllt. noch 5% der Energie der Sonne hier. Bin mir sicher, damit kann man den ganzen Spaß finanzieren.


EDIT:
Ach ja, das beste hab ich noch vergessen. Solarzellen leben nicht ewig. Nach 15-25 Jahren werden sie normalwerweise getauscht. Und wenn sie in der Zeit nicht genügend Strom erzeugen, damit man den ganzen Rest mitfinanzieren kann, lohnt sich das ganze einfach nicht.
Was meinst du, wieso es schon für die normalen Solarzellen hier, welche den erzeugten Strom praktisch verlustfrei ins Netz einspeisen so viele Bezuschussungen vom Staat gibt?
Bestimmt nicht weil man damit als hausbesitzer sonst keine Rendite machen würde. Oder etwa doch?


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. September 2013)

Weltweit werden die Atomkraftwerke wohl erst abgeschaltet, wenn jedes Land seinen eigenen Supergau gehabt hat. Bis dahin will keiner mehr für Strom zahlen als unbedingt sein muss. Ich muss zugeben, ich ärgere mich auch über die ständig steigenden Stromkosten in Deutschland wegen dem Umstieg auf erneuerbare Energien. In den nächsten Monaten sollen die Strompreise nochmal um 20 Prozent steigen. -.- Wenns so weitergeht wird Strom zum Luxusgut und das darf nicht sein.


----------



## Frontline25 (15. September 2013)

was für nette themen hier herauskommen und besonders Denker 
Die Welt sollte sich eh langsam zusammenraffen und es soll einen PlanetenPresident geben (halt von jeden land gewählt oder so)


----------



## KonterSchock (15. September 2013)

das mit Fukushima ist heut noch eine große Schweinerei, pro tag landen 100 Tonnen Atom Wasser ins Meer, kein wunder das die Menschheit vermehrt an krebs stirbt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Solarzellen sind aber sehr teuer. Dazu benötigt deren Herstellung ebenfalls große mengen Energie.
> Was hat so eine Solarzelle am Ende für einen Wirkungsgrad? 20%? Und damit musst du dann noch Wasserstoff erzeugen. Nochmal einen Energieverlust in Form unnutzbarer wärme.
> Dann wird das ganze hier her gepumpt (Pipeline) bzw. gefahren (Schiff) was natürlich ebenfalls nicht von alleine passiert. Dann kommt am Ende hier wieder eine Brennstoffzelle um Strom zu erzeugen. Mit einem Wirkungsgrad von vllt. 50%.
> Du hast wenn du alles Abziehst vllt. noch 5% der Energie der Sonne hier. Bin mir sicher, damit kann man den ganzen Spaß finanzieren.
> ...


 
Bei der Solarenergie ist der Wirkungsgrad doch scheißegal. Da kommt es nicht drauf an, ob die jetzt 20% oder 50% Wirkungsgrad haben. Die Sonne scheint ja endlos! Daher eignet sich Solarenergie ja auch perfekt dazu, Wasserstoff zu erzeugen. 
Und die kaputten Solarzellen kann man ja wieder einschmelzen und wiederverwerten. 

Oder hast du ne bessere Idee? Lass hören


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. September 2013)

Hier noch einige Bilder zu dem Thema, für diejenige die sich nicht einlesen sondern beflimmern wollen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A2fsek3GDFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. September 2013)

Nö, hab keine bessere Idee.

An sich ist die Idee ja auch nicht schlecht. Nur funktioniert das ganze eben nur, wenn man a) den Strom hier zu ähnlichen Preisen anbieten kann wie aus Atom/Kohle/Gas und b) mit dem dadurch eingenommenen Geld das alles Finanzieren kann.
Wir haben das vor ein paar Jahren mal in der Schule angesprochen. Und die Energie hier her zu schaffen ist so teuer, (also zu hohen Verlusten verbunden) dass man die Anlage mit den hier erzielbaren Strompreisen nicht rentabel betreiben kann.

Der schlechte Wirkungsgrad ist an sich auch kein Problem. Wie du bereits sagtest, scheint die Sonne ja unendlich. (naja, eigentlich nicht, aber das zählt nicht) Nur verlierst du durch den schlechten Wirkungsgrad Geld, welches du für den Betrieb der Anlage bräuchtest.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2013)

Das wäre ja kein Problem. Das Wasserstoffgas können wir ja in den Kraftwerken verbrennen, die bisher Erdgas verfeuern. Da dürfte es keinen Preisaufschlag geben und die Verbrennung dürfte genau so effizient erfolgen. Wasser gäbe es auch unbegrenzt, da man ja Salzwasser verwenden kann und das bei der Verbrennung entstehende Wasser ja irgendwann wieder im Ozean landet. 

Man könnte sich auch den Transport des Gases sparen und den Strom dann per HGÜ direkt nach Europa und Asien einspeisen, aber dann müsste man in der Sahara eben große Speicher bauen. 

Das tolle an der Sache ist ja, dass der Wirkungsgrad so gut wie keine Rolle spielt, weil die Sonne ja ein unbegrenzt verfügbarer Energielieferant ist. Der nächste Vorteil wäre eben, dass man mit dem Wasserstoff weiterhin auf Verbrennungsmotoren setzen kann. Das wäre für die Automobilindustrie billig und einfach, ebenso für die Verbraucher. Denn Elektroautos sind bis jetzt noch schweineteuer, so dass sie kein Arsch kaufen will. Und deren Umweltbilanz ist auch nicht unbedingt besser, als die eines Diesel-PKWs oder eines Benziners. Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, dass Elektroautos der falsche Weg sind. Und abgesehen davon nützt es ja nichts, wenn sparsame Antriebe entwickelt werden, die Leute aber lieber dicke SUVs durch die Innenstadt fahren  Also sorry, aber solche Leute kann Ich und werd Ich nie verstehen. 

Was wären denn die Alternativen dazu?

-Atom-Strom: Ist zwar relativ billig und leicht verfügbar, aber man hat den Dreck Jahrtausende lang an der Backe, es gibt enorme Sicherheitsrisiken und negative Einflüsse auf die Umwelt.
-Kohle: Billig, leicht verfügbar, aber dreckig und schlecht für die Umwelt.
-Gas: Ähnlich wie Kohle, nur etwas sauberer, endlicher Rohstoff wie Kohle.
-Öl: Siehe Gas und Kohle. 
-Windenergie: Nur sinnvoll, wenn die Energie gespeichert werden kann. In Norwegen oder z.B. der Schweiz, wo es Stauseen gibt, macht das durchaus Sinn. 
-Solarenergie: Ähnlich wie bei der Windenergie von den Umweltbedingungen abhängig, wieder das Problem mit dem Energiespeicher, dezentral eingesetzt aber durchaus sinnvoll.
-Biomasse: könnte in Zukunft eine größere Rolle spielen, wenn man spezielle Algen massenhaft züchten kann.

Und dann hat man noch das Thema, dass man ja irgendwie die Fahr- und Flugzeuge antreiben muss. Nur mit Strom wäre das für den Verbraucher zu teuer, denn wenn jeder Hanswurst ein Elektrofahrzeug besitzt, steigen die Stromkosten enorm. Für Flugzeuge wäre das nahezu unmöglich wegen dem Energiespeicher. 
Es braucht also eine billige und umweltverträgliche Lösung, damit sich die Leute darauf einlassen. Man kann zwar zu 100% auf Elektroautos setzen, aber wenn diese zu teuer bleiben, wird sie keiner kaufen, wie man es ja bis heute noch sieht. 
Wenn man z.B. mal den VW UP als Beispiel nimmt: Der eUP kostet 12.000€ mehr als ein normaler UP mit Benziner oder Diesel. Für das Geld kann man 100.000Km fahren, was ungefähr der halben Lebensdauer dieses Autos entsprechen dürfte. Entsprechend wird sich kaum einer drauf einlassen.


----------



## Rolk (15. September 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Bei der Solarenergie ist der Wirkungsgrad doch scheißegal. Da kommt es nicht drauf an, ob die jetzt 20% oder 50% Wirkungsgrad haben. Die Sonne scheint ja endlos! Daher eignet sich Solarenergie ja auch perfekt dazu, Wasserstoff zu erzeugen.
> Und die kaputten Solarzellen kann man ja wieder einschmelzen und wiederverwerten.
> 
> Oder hast du ne bessere Idee? Lass hören



Da gibt es so eine Erfindung die nennt sich Thermalkraftwerk. 

Im Prinzip Spiegel mit denen die Sonne gebündelt und Dampf erzeugt wird der wiederum ganz normale Turbinen antreibt. Das System ist in Wüstenregionen günstiger, effizenter und weniger störanfällig als Solarzellen und im Prinzip schon voll einsatzfähig. Mittlerweile ist man schon soweit die Hitze lange genug zu speichern um auch noch über Nacht Strom zu produzieren.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. September 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Da gibt es so eine Erfindung die nennt sich Thermalkraftwerk.
> 
> Im Prinzip Spiegel mit denen die Sonne gebündelt und Dampf erzeugt wird der wiederum ganz normale Turbinen antreibt. Das System ist in Wüstenregionen günstiger, effizenter und weniger störanfällig als Solarzellen und im Prinzip schon voll einsatzfähig. Mittlerweile ist man schon soweit die Hitze lange genug zu speichern um auch noch über Nacht Strom zu produzieren.


 
Ja davon hab Ich auch schon gehört. Die nehmen afaik Flüssigsalz um die Wärme zu speichern. Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, aber um den Wasserstoff kommt man dann trotzdem nicht herum. Wasserstoffautos sind tausendmal umweltfreundlicher als jedes Elektroauto.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich habs ja gerade beschrieben, wie es sinnvoll möglich wäre. Das Mittelmeer grenzt im Norden direkt an die Sahara. Von dort aus könnte man das Wasser holen und es mit dem Solarstrom in Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff aufspalten. Den Wasserstoff transportiert man dann per Pileline nach Europa und Asien und der Rest der Welt wird mit Gastankern versorgt, die wiederum von Wasserstoffbetriebenen Turbinen angetreibt werden. Was ist daran bitte nicht sinnvoll? Die Technologien existieren bereits alle. Und die Solarzellen könnte man auch direkt in den Anrainerstaaten der Sahara produzieren.


 
Die Solarzellen woanders (z.B. in bestehenden Werken) zu produzieren und dahin zu transportieren, würde den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett machen. Und die Energie bekommst du auch direkt als Strom nach Europa transportiert. Das DeserTec gescheitert ist, hat nichts mit der Machbarkeit oder der ökologischen Bilanz zu tun.
Sondern damit, dass es in ganz Nordafrika mittlerweile keine Investitionssicherheit mehr gibt und damit, dass es sich erst bei sehr, sehr großen Kapazitäten (und mit die hat man nicht vom Start weg, da es weder das nötige Kapital noch die entsprechende Nachfrage gibt) der extrem aufwendige Leitungsbau lohnen würde. Die Kosten für Solarzellen sind schlichtweg soweit in den Keller gerutscht, dass es billiger ist, die gleiche Durchschnittsleistung in Deutschland zu produzieren, obwohl die Jahresausbeute pro Zelle geringer ist.




john201050 schrieb:


> Solarzellen sind aber sehr teuer. Dazu benötigt deren Herstellung ebenfalls große mengen Energie.
> Was hat so eine Solarzelle am Ende für einen Wirkungsgrad? 20%? Und damit musst du dann noch Wasserstoff erzeugen. Nochmal einen Energieverlust in Form unnutzbarer wärme.
> ...
> EDIT:
> Ach ja, das beste hab ich noch vergessen. Solarzellen leben nicht ewig. Nach 15-25 Jahren werden sie normalwerweise getauscht. Und wenn sie in der Zeit nicht genügend Strom erzeugen, damit man den ganzen Rest mitfinanzieren kann, lohnt sich das ganze einfach nicht.



Die Herstellerangaben liegen afaik mittlerweile bei >75% der Ausgangsleistung nach 20 Jahren und Gesamteinsatzdauern von >30 Jahren. Da musst du die Dinger schon nach Norden ausrichten, um nicht bequem den Produktionsaufwand wieder reinzubekommen. (Laut Wiki hat man in Mitteleuropa im Schnitt eine ähnliche Effizienz, wie Biomasse)

Und zum Preis:
Solarzellen (kristallin) sind in Deutschland mittlerweile für 80 Cent/Wp zu haben (in China deutlich billiger), was in Deutschland ungefähr 740 Wh/Jahr ergibt.
Der in Finland im Bau befindliche EPR liegt derzeit bei 5,3€/Wp. Wenn man eine ähnliche Zuverlässigkeit zugrunde legt, wie beim modernsten bereits abgeschalteten deutschen Atomkraftwerk (von den anderen ist es schwer, ne Statistik zu erstellen), dann wären pro Wp ca. 5262 Wh/Jahr zu erwarten. Pro 80 Cent Baukosten wären das etwas 790 Wh/Jahr - gerade einmal 7% mehr, als bei der Solarzelle.
Nur das die quasi keine Betriebskosten hat und erst recht keine Endlagerung braucht.




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, dass Elektroautos der falsche Weg sind.



Für die Umwelt sind sie auf längere Sicht der falsche Weg. Für die deutsche Autoindustrie und deren Lobby sind sie der optimale Weg, um jegliche Verantwortung abzugeben und nebenbei auch noch einmal massenhaft Subventionen abzugreifen.



> -Atom-Strom: Ist zwar relativ billig und leicht verfügbar,



Siehe oben: "Billig" stimmt nicht einmal dann, wenn man Stromkonzern ist und die Folgekosten außer acht lassen kann (weil sie der Steuerzahler trägt). Ein modernes Atomkraftwerk zu bauen und zu betreiben ist ähnlich teuer, wie Solartechnik und weitaus teurer, als z.B. Windenergie. Nicht umsonst haben die Briten derzeit ein Problem, einen Investor für gutsubventionierte Kraftwerkspläne zu finden. Deutsche Energieversorger, die sich die Zulassung bereits gekauft und mit der Planung begonnen hatten, haben die dafür gegründete Gesellschaft mittlerweile abgestoßen, weil sie nicht gewinnbringend erschien. Und Lettland und Finnland verhandeln aus Kostengründen bereits mit Russland - wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob man bei diesen Plänen dann noch von Kosten für ein "sicheres Atomkraftwerk" sprechen sollte...


----------



## Superwip (24. September 2013)

> Und zum Preis:
> Solarzellen (kristallin) sind in Deutschland mittlerweile für 80 Cent/Wp zu haben (in China deutlich billiger), was in Deutschland ungefähr 740 Wh/Jahr ergibt.
> Der in Finland im Bau befindliche EPR liegt derzeit bei 5,3€/Wp. Wenn man eine ähnliche Zuverlässigkeit zugrunde legt, wie beim modernsten bereits abgeschalteten deutschen Atomkraftwerk (von den anderen ist es schwer, ne Statistik zu erstellen), dann wären pro Wp ca. 5262 Wh/Jahr zu erwarten. Pro 80 Cent Baukosten wären das etwas 790 Wh/Jahr - gerade einmal 7% mehr, als bei der Solarzelle.
> Nur das die quasi keine Betriebskosten hat und erst recht keine Endlagerung braucht.


 
Dummerweise verbraucht man Strom aber nicht nur wenn die Sonne scheint. Und die Sonne scheint bekanntlich jeden einzelnen Tag einige Stunden überhaupt nicht und schlechtesten falls gleich mehrere Wochen nur sehr wenig (Extremfall: Schnee auf den Solarzellen).

Für jedes kW installierter Solarleistung benötigt man daher wie auch immer geartete "Schattenkraftwerke" die diese Versorgungslücken ausgleichen. Die Errichtung (und je nach Ausführung auch der Betrieb) dieser "Schattenkraftwerke" macht die Solarenergie auf den zweiten Blick enorm teurer.

Die nicht an den Verbrauch angepasste Produktion der Solarzellen führt dazu das der Börsenstrompreis bei einem relativ hohen Solarausbau (wie er mittlerweile vorhanden ist) bei viel Sonne zusammenbricht. Dadurch kann man auch bei Sonnenschein ohne planwirtschaftliche Subvention mit einem Solarkraftwerk kaum etwas verdienen.

Solarenergie (und insbesondere Photovoltaik) ist daher meiner Meinung nach _bestenfalls_ geeignet um abhängig vom Energiemix den Spitzenverbrauch zu Mittagszeiten (bei Schönwetter) zu dämpfen und so im Betrieb teure Spitzenlastkraftwerke zu entlasten. Diese Aufgabe kann der derzeitige Solarausbau bereits übererfüllen. Alles was darüber hinausgeht ist volkswirtschaftlich unsinnig, Solarenergie kann nie eine Alternative zu Kernkraftwerken oder auch Laufwasserkraftwerken oder Kohlekraftwerken sein, schon gar nicht in unseren Breiten.

Auch gigantomanische Wunderprojekte wie DESERTEC mit denen Solarkraftwerke in der fernen Sahara Europa mit Strom versorgen sollen halte ich für wirtschaftlich kaum umsetzbar. Die Errichtung und Wartung von Kraftwerksparks die _tausende Quadratkilometer_ groß sind, in einer Wüste in der es praktisch keine Infrastruktur gibt ist mit Sicherheit weder einfach noch wirtschaftlich. Und es ist gefährlich die gesamte Europäische Energieversorgung von einer Handvoll HGÜ Verbindungen abhängig zu machen die angesichts ihrer Länge nur schwer zuverlässig vor Naturkatastrophen und Anschlägen geschützt werden können.

Ich bin außerdem der Meinung das Europa die politische Grundlage für derartige Großprojekte in Nordafrika spätestens 1962 in Algerien verloren hat. Es gibt keinen Staat in Nordafrika dem ich gerne in absehbarer Zukunft wesentliche Teile der Europäischen Energieversorgung anvertrauen würde.


Zu guter Letzt sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben das der Finnische EPR ein von diversesten speziellen organisatorischen und technischen Problemen heimgesuchtes Projekt ist was speziell dieses Kraftwerk in der Errichtung erheblich teurer macht bzw. gemacht hat. Der Finnische EPR kann daher nicht als seriöse Vergleichsbasis für die Kosten eines KKW herangezogen werden. Man kann natürlich nicht sagen das die Errichtung eines neuen KKW in Deutschland viel billiger wäre (nachdem über Jahrzehnte ohne Neubau enorm viel Know-How in der Kerntechnikindustrie verloren gegangen ist) aber nach der Errichtung einiger Pilotanlagen im Rahmen einer ganzen Serie (die sowieso nötig wäre um einen wirklich wesentlichen Teil der Energieversorgung zu übernehmen) würde der Bau der weiteren Anlagen auch billiger werden und effizienter ablaufen. Das ist auch immer eine Frage der Politik, nationale Sonderlösungen und Genehmigungsverfahren können (wie man auch in Finnland sieht) eine Anlage enorm verteuern, insbesondere wenn nur wenig Know-How im Land vorhanden ist.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Zu guter Letzt sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben das der Finnische EPR ein von diversesten speziellen organisatorischen und technischen Problemen heimgesuchtes Projekt ist was speziell dieses Kraftwerk in der Errichtung erheblich teurer macht bzw. gemacht hat. Der Finnische EPR kann daher nicht als seriöse Vergleichsbasis für die Kosten eines KKW herangezogen werden. Man kann natürlich nicht sagen das die Errichtung eines neuen KKW in Deutschland viel billiger wäre (nachdem über Jahrzehnte ohne Neubau enorm viel Know-How in der Kerntechnikindustrie verloren gegangen ist) aber nach der Errichtung einiger Pilotanlagen im Rahmen einer ganzen Serie (die sowieso nötig wäre um einen wirklich wesentlichen Teil der Energieversorgung zu übernehmen) würde der Bau der weiteren Anlagen auch billiger werden und effizienter ablaufen. Das ist auch immer eine Frage der Politik, nationale Sonderlösungen und Genehmigungsverfahren können (wie man auch in Finnland sieht) eine Anlage enorm verteuern, insbesondere wenn nur wenig Know-How im Land vorhanden ist.


 
All das ändert aber nichts daran dass auch du null Ahnung hast was mit den Abfällen aus den Kernkraftwerken geschehen soll.
Wenn also irgendeiner in Deutschland meint dass wir hier noch Kernkraftwerke aufstellen sollen, soll derjenige erst mal dafür sorgen dass es hier ein Endlager gibt. Vorher passiert hier nichts mehr.
Denn normaler Weise ist das so dass man nichts betreiben darf wenn man nicht nachweisen kann dass die Endprodukte entsprechend entsorgt werden können.


----------



## Superwip (24. September 2013)

> All das ändert aber nichts daran dass auch du null Ahnung hast was mit den Abfällen aus den Kernkraftwerken geschehen soll.


 
Zwischenlagern -> Wiederaufbereiten -> Brüten

Wir brauchen langfristig (also spätestens dann wann es durch entsprechend gestiegene Uranpreise wirtschaftlich sinnvoll geworden ist) einen _nuklearen Brennstoffkreislauf_ mit Wiederaufbereitung und Brutreaktoren. Bis dahin sollte der Abfall eben zwischengelagert werden. Damit können wir die gegebenen Uranvorräte bei weitem besser ausnutzen, die langlebigsten gefährlichen radioaktiven Stoffe aus der Gruppe der Actinoiden werden so als Kernbrennstoff genutzt. Übrig bleiben nur radioaktive (und auch nicht radioaktive) Spaltprodukte die allerdings zu nur vergleichsweise kurze Halbwertszeiten und kurze Zerfallsreihen haben. Diese Abfälle müssten daher nur einige hundert Jahre sicher gelagert werden und ihre Menge ist sehr überschaubar. Die Endlagerung von Abfall der noch Brennstoff enthält ist nichts anderes als eine gigantische Verschwendung.

Abgesehen davon wird das Endlagerungsproblem weder wesentlich größer noch teurer wenn man mehr Abfall produziert da die Endlagerungskosten natürlich nicht linear mit der Menge an Abfall skalieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Radiotoxizität von hochradioaktivem Abfall einer gegebenen Menge Kernbrennstoff (angereichertes Uran aus einem Leichtwasserreaktor) in Abhängigkeit von der Endlagerungszeit im Vergleich zu Uranerz (beide Achsen logarithmisch!)

Schwarze Kurve "Total": Ohne Wiederaufbereitung
Blaue Kurve "Plutonium & Decay Products": Ohne Uran
Rote Kurve "Minor Actinides and Decay Products": Ohne Uran und Plutonium (Abfälle aus aktuell üblicher Wiederaufbereitung)
Schwarze Kurve "Fission Products": Ohne Aktinoide (Abfälle aus möglicher zukünftiger Wiederaufbereitung)
Strichlierte Linie "Radiotoxicity of Natural Uranium and Decay Products": Natürliches Uran (die Radiotoxizität steigt da der Gehalt hochradioaktiver Zerfallsprodukte mit der Zeit steigt und nähert sich der von Uranerz an)
Grüne Linie: Uranerz (hochgradig Uranhaltige Pechblende)
Schwarze Linie "Uranium and Decay Products": Uran aus der Wiederaufbereitung (etwas andere Isotopenzusammensetzung als Natururan, daher insbesondere auch andere Zusammensetzung der Zerfallsprodukte)


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Zwischenlagern -> Wiederaufbereiten -> Brüten


 
Was die Kosten noch einmal explodieren lässt.


----------



## Superwip (24. September 2013)

Die Kosten sind sehr schwer abzuschätzen.

Vorerst muss man einmal Forschung (inklusive Pilotanlagen) betreiben, sowohl an verschiedenen Wiederaufbereitungskonzepten und deren Optimierung (PUREX ist wohl nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss) als auch an verschiedenen Brutreaktorkonzepten im Rahmen der Generation IV. Ich bin überzeugt davon das man den Betrieb eines Brennstoffkreislaufs inklusive Brüten im Vergleich zur direkten Endlagerung spätestens in einigen Jahrzehnten (auch abhängig von der Entwicklung des Natururanpreises) wirtschaftlich gemacht werden kann wenn man wirklich will. Bis dahin kann man ja, wie gesagt, wie bisher zwischenlagern.

In diversen Ländern wird das ja auch durchaus so gemacht.

Insbesondere müssen brutfähige Reaktoren nicht zwangsweise wesentlich teurer als gängige Leichtwasserreaktoren sein welche natürlich alleine dadurch das sie etablierte Technik verwenden große Kostenvorteile bieten.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

Und wie willst du verhindern dass mit den Brutreaktoren Missbrauch betrieben wird?
Plutonium kann so sehr leicht hergestellt werden.

Ich sehe die Kernkraft nicht nur ökonomisch als Fass ohne Boden an sondern insbesonderes auch ökologisch.
Durch die Brutreaktoren verschleppst du das Problem nur noch weiter in die Zukunft. Sinnvoller wäre es aber jetzt den Schnitt zu machen denn noch hat man nicht die Mengen an Abfall die irgendwann anliegen.
Und auch China oder andere Ländern werden irgendwann auf den Trichter kommen dass weitere Kernkraftwerke nur Kostenfallen sind aber keine Energieengpässe lösen.

Und ich bezweifel auch weiterhin dass Wiederaufbereitung wirtschaftlich wird. Auch wenn Uran irgendwann teurer wird -- was logisch ist und schnell passieren könnte wenn China wirklich die Mengen an Kraftwerken bauen will -- wird die Wiederaufbereitung auch immer teurer werden denn du musst dann wieder aufbereitete Brennelemente noch mal aufbereiten und irgendwann noch mal aufbereiten und immer so weiter.
Die Kosten werden also ständig steigen und in der Zeit hätte zumindest Deutschland schon längst auf regenerative Energien umstellen können.
Die Politik stellt sich nur zu blöd an und die Energiekonzerne mauern wo es nur geht.


----------



## Superwip (25. September 2013)

Brutreaktoren sind für die Produktion von Waffenplutonium nicht prinzipiell besser geeignet als Leichtwasserreaktoren. Tatsächlich hat jedes mir bekannte Land das Plutonium für Kernwaffen erbrütet hat mit einfachen thermischen Grafit- oder Schwerwassermoderierten, Natururanbetriebenen Reaktoren angefangen. Die Ausbaute ist dabei natürlich nicht so gut wie bei Brutreaktoren (also man braucht mehr Uran pro erzeugte Menge Plutonium) aber Brutreaktoren sind schwerer zu bauen. Soweit ich weiß wurde weltweit nie ein schneller Brüter für militärische Plutoniumproduktion genutzt auch wenn man sich bei einzelnen frühen Anlagen in den USA und der UdSSR nicht sicher sein kann.

Es gibt dann auch noch den Thorium-Uran-Brennstoffkreislauf in dem praktisch überhaupt kein brauchbar waffenfähiges Material anfällt.

Generell bin ich der Meinung das die Proliferation kein wirkliches Hindernis darstellt da es für Terroristen oder "Schurkenstaaten" realistisch betrachtet sowieso kaum möglich ist waffenfähiges Material geschweige denn in relevanten Mengen aus dem Brennstoffkreislauf einer Industrienation abzuzweigen. Da gibt es noch ganz andere Probleme... eines davon: Aus einem Protonenbeschleuniger wie er zum Teil für Medizinische Bestrahlungen verwendet wird kann man eine Spallationsneutronenquelle bauen, mit dieser kann man gezielt Plutonium erbrüten. Die Verbreitung solcher Geräte kann man kaum einschränken, abgesehen davon braucht man nur etwas Energie, Natururan oder abgereichertes Uran und je nach Leistung des Beschleunigers etwas Geduld sowie eine einfache Wiederaufbereitung in sehr kleinem Maßstab für genug Plutonium für eine Bombe. Schon in sehr absehbarer Zukunft wird es völlig unmöglich sein Staaten die an Kernwaffen interessiert sind daran zu hindern welche zu bauen sofern sie irgendein nennenswertes Know-How in den relevanten technologischen Bereichen besitzen. Ähnliches gilt für biologische Waffen für deren Produktion das selbe Know-How benötigt wird das man auch in der Medizinischen Forschung oder Impfstoffproduktion benötigt. Und solche Waffen können noch weit größeren Schaden anrichten als eine Kernwaffe und können eingesetzt werden ohne das der Gegner merkt von wem er überhaupt angegriffen wurde. Auch tödliche chemische Waffen wie etwa Sarin, Tabun oder VX kann man in erheblichen Mengen praktisch im Hinterzimmer herstellen (der Aufwand ist mit der Herstellung diverser synthetischer Drogen vergleichbar). Mit Kernwaffen kann man gut drohen aber es gibt kosteneffizientere und leichter verfügbare Möglichkeiten sehr viel Schaden anzurichten und daran werden Brutreaktoren nichts ändern.

Einen wirklichen Vorteil bieten Brutreaktoren nur wenn man _sehr viele_ Bomben bauen will also nicht eine oder 10 oder 100 sondern vielleicht 1000 oder mehr wobei dieser Vorteil vor allem wirtschaftlicher Natur ist und mit den Uranpreisen zusammenhängt. Ein Staat der eine nukleare Aufrüstung in dieser Größenordnung betreibt, der ein derartiges kerntechnisches Know-How besitzt und der geeignete, moderne Trägersysteme für dieses Kernwaffenarsenal besitzt (ausreichende Reichweite und Fähigkeit Abwehrsysteme zu durchdringen) oder herstellen kann wird sich nicht vom Vorhandensein oder Nichtvorhandensein von Brutreaktoren in Westeuropa oder Japan von seinen Plänen abhalten lassen. Eine derartige Aufrüstung betreibt man auch nicht im geheimen denn im Gegensatz zu Chemischen oder insbesondere Biologischen Waffen dient ein solches Arsenal in der Regel der Abschreckung.



> Durch die Brutreaktoren verschleppst du das Problem nur noch weiter in die Zukunft.


 
Das ist der Punkt.

Mit Brutreaktoren kann man die nuklearen Brennstoffvorräte so weit strecken das sie für mehrere tausend Jahre ausreichen. Damit sind die Energieprobleme der Menschheit in absehbarer Zukunft gelöst. Gleichzeitig kann man, wie gesagt, durch die Etablierung eines Brennstoffkreislaufs sowohl die absolute Menge des Abfalls drastisch reduzieren als auch die Lebensdauer des Abfalls drastisch senken eben indem man die Aktinoiden entfernt und sinnvoll als Kernbrennstoff nutzt. Damit entschärft man auch die Endlagerungsproblematik.



> Und ich bezweifel auch weiterhin dass Wiederaufbereitung wirtschaftlich wird. Auch wenn Uran irgendwann teurer wird -- was logisch ist und schnell passieren könnte wenn China wirklich die Mengen an Kraftwerken bauen will -- wird die Wiederaufbereitung auch immer teurer werden denn du musst dann wieder aufbereitete Brennelemente noch mal aufbereiten und irgendwann noch mal aufbereiten und immer so weiter.


 
Warum sollte die Wiederaufbereitung teurer werden wenn man Brennelemente erneut wiederaufbereitet?

Tatsächlich werden aktuell nur Uranbrennstäbe wiederaufbereitet, MOX Brennstäbe nicht. Der Grund dafür ist das die Isotopenzusammensetzung des Plutioniums so immer gleich ist was die Sache etwas einfacher macht aber MOX Brennelemente wiederaufzubereiten wäre auch nicht sehr viel teurer, auch dann nicht wenn man sie *beliebig oft* wiederholt, insbesondere nicht beim Einsatz von Brutreaktoren. Würde man MOX Brennelemente auch wiederaufbereiten müsste man eben die Isotopenzusammensetzung des Plutoniums vor der Brennstofffertigung kontrollieren was im großen und ganzen problemlos möglich ist und in Abhängigkeit davon mehr oder weniger Uran 238 beimengen. Bei Flüssigkernreaktoren (Gen IV) kann man die Isotopenzusammensetzung auch im laufenden Betrieb anpassen und muss keine dezidierten Brennelemente fertigen womit dieses Problem praktisch völlig entschärft wird.

Natürlich muss dem Brennstoffkreislauf immer neues Uran (oder auch Thorium) zugeführt werden aber nur in viel geringeren Mengen als bei dem Betrieb ohne Brennstoffkreislauf. Daher darf dieses Uran auch wesentlich teurer sein ohne die Wirtschaftlichkeit wesentlich zu beeinträchtigen und man kann bei Verwendung von Brutreaktoren auch abgereichertes Uran (das als Abfallprodukt aus der Produktion von Brennstoff für die aktuellen Reaktoren in gigantischen Mengen eingelagert und verfügbar ist) als Ausgangsprodukt verwenden. Selbst wenn die Uranerzvorkommen eines Tages völlig erschöpft sind und man das Uran aus dem Meerwasser (3,3µg/l) bzw. Meersalz oder aus Granitgestein (10-20mg/kg) gewinnen müsste (zwei praktisch unerschöpfliche Quellen) würde die Wirtschaftlichkeit der Kernenergie bei Nutzung eines geschlossenen Brennstoffkreislaufs mit Brutreaktoren nicht wesentlich beeinträchtigt.


-> Sowohl das Müllproblem als auch die Reichweite der Uranvorräte als auch die Sicherheitsprobleme der Kerntechnik sind technisch lösbar. Und in großem Maßstab sicher auch wirtschaftlich.



> Die Kosten werden also ständig steigen und in der Zeit hätte zumindest Deutschland schon längst auf regenerative Energien umstellen können.


 
Wie schon gesagt ist die Umstellung auf regenarative Energie leichter gesagt als getan. Die einzigen regenarativen Energiequellen die eine wirkliche Alternative zu Kernkraftwerken und Kohlekraftwerken sein können sind große Wasserkraftwerke. Aber die Möglichkeiten solche Kraftwerke zu bauen sind begrenzt und werden meist schon genutzt.

Solarenergie (insbesondere Photovoltaik, insbesondere in Mitteleuropa) und auch die Windenergie sind für eine Grundlastversorgung völlig unbrauchbar da sie vom Wetter und der Tageszeit abhängig sind- und nicht vom Verbrauch. Die Errichtung von konventionellen "Schattenkraftwerken" macht die Sache, wie gesagt, wenig nachhaltig und verteuert sie enorm, es gibt auch keine auch nur ansatzweise wirtschaftlich umsetzbare Technologie die es ermöglichen würde so viel Energie zu speichern das man damit tagelange Versorgungslücken (mit denen man rechnen muss) schließen könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Dummerweise verbraucht man Strom aber nicht nur wenn die Sonne scheint. Und die Sonne scheint bekanntlich jeden einzelnen Tag einige Stunden überhaupt nicht und schlechtesten falls gleich mehrere Wochen nur sehr wenig (Extremfall: Schnee auf den Solarzellen).
> 
> Für jedes kW installierter Solarleistung benötigt man daher wie auch immer geartete "Schattenkraftwerke"



Ich weiß nicht, wo du wohnst, aber da, wo Deutschland liegt (nämlich zwischen 66° N und 66° Süd), geht die Sonne täglich auf. Und die Peak-Leistungen liegen nicht umsonst bei einem vielfachen der effektiven - man kalkuliert eben nicht mit typischen deutschen Wetterverhältnissen. Was da noch drunter liegt, benötigt in einem integrativen Konzept auch keine über das normale hinausgehenden Kraftwerksreserven, denn Windkraft läuft i.d.R. azyklisch bei schlechtem Wetter zu Höchstform auf.
Was man braucht, da hast du recht, sind 24h Speichersysteme um den Produktions- an den Nachfrageverbrauch anzupassen. Aber die braucht man bei allen Kraftwerken außer Gasturbinen. Und der Bedarf bei Solaranlagen ist tendentiell sogar geringer, als bei großen Kohle- und Atomkraftwerken, da der meiste Strom nunmal tagsüber benötigt wird und der Verbrauch somit besser zur Produktionscharacteritik der Solaranlagen braucht, als zu einem AKW, dessen nächtliche Grundlast mit viel Aufwand gespeichert und/oder zu Dumpingpreisen verramscht werden muss, weil sie kaum jemand gebrauchen kann.



> Die nicht an den Verbrauch angepasste Produktion der Solarzellen führt dazu das der Börsenstrompreis bei einem relativ hohen Solarausbau (wie er mittlerweile vorhanden ist) bei viel Sonne zusammenbricht. Dadurch kann man auch bei Sonnenschein ohne planwirtschaftliche Subvention mit einem Solarkraftwerk kaum etwas verdienen.




Dir ist offensichtlich entgangen, zu was für Preisen deutscher Solarstrom letzten Winter nach Frankreich exportiet wurde...




> Zu guter Letzt sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben das der Finnische EPR ein von diversesten speziellen organisatorischen und technischen Problemen heimgesuchtes Projekt ist was speziell dieses Kraftwerk in der Errichtung erheblich teurer macht bzw. gemacht hat. Der Finnische EPR kann daher nicht als seriöse Vergleichsbasis für die Kosten eines KKW herangezogen werden.



Kann er nicht? Na gut. Dann rechnen wir mal nicht mit den "speziellen" 8,5 Milliarden des finnischen EPR, sondern nehmen den zweiten post-Tschernobyl-Reaktor mit höchsten Sicherheitsstandards, der in Europa errichtet wird. Das wäre dann der französische EPR für 8,5 Milliarden Euro.
Merkwürdigerweise ergeben diese un-spezielle 8,5 Milliarden genau das gleiche Ergebnis, wie die speziellen 8,5 aus Finnland 




> Man kann natürlich nicht sagen das die Errichtung eines neuen KKW in Deutschland viel billiger wäre (nachdem über Jahrzehnte ohne Neubau enorm viel Know-How in der Kerntechnikindustrie verloren gegangen ist) aber nach der Errichtung einiger Pilotanlagen im Rahmen einer ganzen Serie (die sowieso nötig wäre um einen wirklich wesentlichen Teil der Energieversorgung zu übernehmen) würde der Bau der weiteren Anlagen auch billiger werden und effizienter ablaufen.


 
Größer ist also relativ billiger?
Welch Erkenntnis...
Dummerweise gilt sie nicht nur für eine Massenfertigung von AKWs. Wenn du die vergleichbare Leistung als Solarenergie in die Landschaft stellen wolltest (was zugegebenermaßen Schwachsinn ist. WKAs sind wesentlich billiger, Photovoltaik so teuer, dass sie eigentlich nur als abschreckender Vergleich für AKWs taugt), wird die auch dezent billiger. Wenn wir mal obigen Faktor 7 zwischen Peak und effektiver Leistung nehmen und deine "Serienfertigung" mit sicherlich 20+ GW effektiv, dann reden wir hier immerhin 140 GWp. Zum Vergleich: Die von der FDP zur Vernichtung der Solarbranche vorgeschlagene jährliche Ausbaugrenze lag iirc so um die 3 GWp...




Superwip schrieb:


> Zwischenlagern -> Wiederaufbereiten -> Brüten



Kennst du einen sicheren Brutreaktor?
Und einen sicheren Plutoniumreaktor, um das verbrütete Uran auch zu nutzen?
Und ein Konzept, was du mit den >90% Material machst, die zumindest bislang noch niemand für einen sinnvollen Brutprozess hat nutzen könenn?
Kennst du eine Emissionsfreie Wiederaufbereitung?
Magst du iranische Atomwaffen oder wie genaus stelltst du dir internationale Vertretung eines "wir dürfen, ihr nicht" Konzeptes vor?




Superwip schrieb:


> Die Kosten sind sehr schwer abzuschätzen.



Das sollte man aber können, ehe man behauptet, sie wären billiger, als eine Versorgung mittels erneuerbaren.



> Ich bin überzeugt davon das man den Betrieb eines Brennstoffkreislaufs inklusive Brüten im Vergleich zur direkten Endlagerung spätestens in einigen Jahrzehnten (auch abhängig von der Entwicklung des Natururanpreises) wirtschaftlich gemacht werden kann wenn man wirklich will.



"wirtschaftlich im Vergleich zu unbezahlbar" - wie genau hat man sich diese Überschlagsrechnung vorzustellen?



> In diversen Ländern wird das ja auch durchaus so gemacht.



Wenn man es in diesen Ländern einige Jahrzehntausende lang gemacht hat, können sie gerne als Referenz dienen. Bis dahin ist ein zweiter hilfloser Stocherer im Nebel vielleicht nette Gesellschaft, aber kein Hinweis auf eine baldige Lösung.
Fest steht jedenfalls:
Das weltweit erfolgreichste Atommüllendlager mit hochradiaktivem Müll nennt sich Asse II.

Es mag jeder selbst entscheiden, ob ihm dieses Konzept überzeugt.
Es hat jedenfalls in allen offiziell beachtenswerten Vorhersagen exzellent abgeschnitten (so n paar grüne Spinner waren natürlich anderer Meinung, aber die haben ja nie recht...), sogar Miss absolute Mehrheit hat da keinen Makel dran finden können!


----------



## Superwip (25. September 2013)

> Ich weiß nicht, wo du wohnst, aber da, wo Deutschland liegt (nämlich zwischen 66° N und 66° Süd), geht die Sonne täglich auf. Und die Peak-Leistungen liegen nicht umsonst bei einem vielfachen der effektiven - man kalkuliert eben nicht mit typischen deutschen Wetterverhältnissen. Was da noch drunter liegt, benötigt in einem integrativen Konzept auch keine über das normale hinausgehenden Kraftwerksreserven, denn Windkraft läuft i.d.R. azyklisch bei schlechtem Wetter zu Höchstform auf.
> Was man braucht, da hast du recht, sind 24h Speichersysteme um den Produktions- an den Nachfrageverbrauch anzupassen. Aber die braucht man bei allen Kraftwerken außer Gasturbinen. Und der Bedarf bei Solaranlagen ist tendentiell sogar geringer, als bei großen Kohle- und Atomkraftwerken, da der meiste Strom nunmal tagsüber benötigt wird und der Verbrauch somit besser zur Produktionscharacteritik der Solaranlagen braucht, als zu einem AKW, dessen nächtliche Grundlast mit viel Aufwand gespeichert und/oder zu Dumpingpreisen verramscht werden muss, weil sie kaum jemand gebrauchen kann.


 
Das Worst-Case Szenario für die erneuerbaren ist eine kalte, windstille Zeit mit Schnee, der die Solarzellen bedeckt.

Das gab es schon, auch praktisch Deutschlandweit, kann einige Tage andauern und dazu führen das sowohl Windkraftwerke als auch Solarzellen praktisch nichts produzieren.

Man muss jedenfalls darauf vorbereitet sein das Wind und Sonne schlimmstenfalls tagelang ausfallen. Und das ist sehr teuer.

Der Verbrauch in der Nacht ist übrigens immer noch bei mindestens etwa 60% des Verbrauchs tagsüber. Das ist die sogenannte "Grundlast". Wenn da nicht der Wind weht muss man alles durch "Schattenkraftwerke" ausgleichen.

Deutschland hat übrigens eine installierte Pumpspeicherleistung von 7GW mit einer Kapazität von 50GWh. Damit können die Speicherkraftwerke etwa ein Zehntel des durchschnittlichen Stromverbrauchs für maximal etwa 7 Stunden decken. Das reicht offensichtlich nicht ansatzweise aus um mögliche Erzeugungsschwankungen von Wind und Sonne auszugleichen. Wollte man ernsthaft die gesamte Energieversorgung in Deutschland auf Wind uns Sonne umstellen müsste man Speicherkraftwerke mit einer Leistung von mindestens 70-100GW und einer Kapazität von wenigstens vielleicht 500GWh aufbauen, ich halte das für praktisch unmöglich, jedenfalls wirtschaftlich, jedenfalls auf Basis klassischer Talsperren wenn man nicht die gesamten deutschen Alpen zubetonieren will.



> Kann er nicht? Na gut. Dann rechnen wir mal nicht mit den "speziellen" 8,5 Milliarden des finnischen EPR, sondern nehmen den zweiten post-Tschernobyl-Reaktor mit höchsten Sicherheitsstandards, der in Europa errichtet wird. Das wäre dann der französische EPR für 8,5 Milliarden Euro.
> Merkwürdigerweise ergeben diese un-spezielle 8,5 Milliarden genau das gleiche Ergebnis, wie die speziellen 8,5 aus Finnland


 
In China kostet ein EPR nur 3,5 Milliarden Euro... was läuft hier falsch? Sicher, dort kann man ein paar hundert Millionen durch billigere Arbeitskräfte sparen mehr aber auch nicht.



> Größer ist also relativ billiger?
> Welch Erkenntnis...
> Dummerweise gilt sie nicht nur für eine Massenfertigung von AKWs. Wenn du die vergleichbare Leistung als Solarenergie in die Landschaft stellen wolltest (was zugegebenermaßen Schwachsinn ist. WKAs sind wesentlich billiger, Photovoltaik so teuer, dass sie eigentlich nur als abschreckender Vergleich für AKWs taugt), wird die auch dezent billiger. Wenn wir mal obigen Faktor 7 zwischen Peak und effektiver Leistung nehmen und deine "Serienfertigung" mit sicherlich 20+ GW effektiv, dann reden wir hier immerhin 140 GWp. Zum Vergleich: Die von der FDP zur Vernichtung der Solarbranche vorgeschlagene jährliche Ausbaugrenze lag iirc so um die 3 GWp...


 
Solarzellen können kaum noch billiger werden wenn sie in höheren Stückzahlen gefertigt würden, für WKAs gilt das selbe und für Speicherkraftwerke erst recht.



> Kennst du einen sicheren Brutreaktor?
> Und einen sicheren Plutoniumreaktor, um das verbrütete Uran auch zu nutzen?
> Und ein Konzept, was du mit den >90% Material machst, die zumindest bislang noch niemand für einen sinnvollen Brutprozess hat nutzen könenn?
> Kennst du eine Emissionsfreie Wiederaufbereitung?
> Magst du iranische Atomwaffen oder wie genaus stelltst du dir internationale Vertretung eines "wir dürfen, ihr nicht" Konzeptes vor?


 
Jeden Brutreaktortyp kann man auch sicher bauen. Manche, insbesondere Flüssigkernreaktoren und bleigekühlte Reaktoren bieten auch prinzipielle Sicherheitsvorteile gegenüber Leichtwasserreaktoren. Mit einem Thorium basierenden Brennstoffkreislauf kann man sogar Leichtwasserbrüter bauen.

Und jeder gängige Reaktortyp kann Plutonium als Brennstoff nutzen.

Das PUREX Verfahren ist, wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Es gibt andere Verfahren die auch emissionsfrei sein können, etwa die pyrochemische elektrochemische Wiederaufbereitung, die fraktionierte Destillation oder eine Kombination davon.

Es gibt auch noch weitere vielversprechende Verfahren, etwa auf Basis des Reaktionsverhaltens der beteiligten Stoffe mit Sauerstoff, Chlor oder Fluor sowie auch verbesserte Versionen des PUREX Prozesses, etwa der DIAMEX Prozess der von der CEA bis zur Serienreife entwickelt wurde.



> Das sollte man aber können, ehe man behauptet, sie wären billiger, als eine Versorgung mittels erneuerbaren.


 
Noch schwerer abzuschätzen sind jedenfalls -nach wie vor- die Kosten einer weitgehenden Umstellung auf erneuerbare Energien.



> "wirtschaftlich im Vergleich zu unbezahlbar" - wie genau hat man sich diese Überschlagsrechnung vorzustellen?


 
Wirtschaftlich zu einer direkten Endlagerung angesichts früher oder später steigender Uranpreise

Wirtschaftlich gegenüber teurer werdenden fossilen Brennstoffen

Wirtschaftlich gegenüber Solar und Windenergie inklusive Speicher



> Wenn man es in diesen Ländern einige Jahrzehntausende lang gemacht hat, können sie gerne als Referenz dienen. Bis dahin ist ein zweiter hilfloser Stocherer im Nebel vielleicht nette Gesellschaft, aber kein Hinweis auf eine baldige Lösung.


 
Eine Endlagerlösung zu haben ist sinnlos solange man keinen vollständigen Brennstoffkreislauf und in Folge dessen größere Mengen an konzentrierten Spaltprodukten angesammelt hat. Daher ist es gut und richtig das viele Länder noch keine allzu konkreten Pläne für ein HLW-Endlagerkonzept haben.



> Das weltweit erfolgreichste Atommüllendlager mit hochradiaktivem Müll nennt sich Asse II.
> 
> Es mag jeder selbst entscheiden, ob ihm dieses Konzept überzeugt.
> Es hat jedenfalls in allen offiziell beachtenswerten Vorhersagen exzellent abgeschnitten (so n paar grüne Spinner waren natürlich anderer Meinung, aber die haben ja nie recht...), sogar Miss absolute Mehrheit hat da keinen Makel dran finden können!


 
Ich denke das die Asse durchaus ein taugliches Endlager abgeben könnte auch wenn es wohl insbesondere aus heutiger Sicht sicher bessere Lösungen gibt. Die Rückholung ist meiner Meinung nach ein Fehler.

Ich würde auch keinesfalls unterschreiben das Asse II das bisher erfolgreichste HLW Endlager ist- als solche würde ich eher die Russisch/Sowjetischen Endlager Dimitrowgrad, Sewersk und Schelesnogorsk bezeichnen. Dort wurde eine Lösung von Abfällen aus der Wiederaufbereitung über Tiefbohrlöcher in eine über 1000m tiefe, poröse Sandsteinformation gepresst.


----------



## Rolk (25. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Asse durchaus ein taugliches Endlager abgeben könnte auch wenn es wohl insbesondere aus heutiger Sicht sicher bessere Lösungen gibt. Die Rückholung ist meiner Meinung nach ein Fehler.


 
Also beim besten Willen, du kannst noch 25 Seiten voll schreiben, alleine mit diesen 2 Sätzen ist deine Glaubwürdigkeit obsolet.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Mit Brutreaktoren kann man die nuklearen Brennstoffvorräte so weit strecken das sie für mehrere tausend Jahre ausreichen.



Na dafür hätte ich gerne mal eine Studie als Quelle.
Oder woher nimmst du die Zahl? Aus deinem Ärmel?



Superwip schrieb:


> Damit sind die Energieprobleme der Menschheit in absehbarer Zukunft gelöst. Gleichzeitig kann man, wie gesagt, durch die Etablierung eines Brennstoffkreislaufs sowohl die absolute Menge des Abfalls drastisch reduzieren als auch die Lebensdauer des Abfalls drastisch senken eben indem man die Aktinoiden entfernt und sinnvoll als Kernbrennstoff nutzt. Damit entschärft man auch die Endlagerungsproblematik.


 
Brutreaktroren sind alles andere als sicher.
Der deutsche Brutreaktor ist nie in Betrieb gegangen. Nur in Japan, Russland und China gibt es welche -- und der in Japan steht seit 1995 still.
Willst du also hier in Deutschland einen Brutreaktor bauen oder die abgebrannten Brennelemente in diese Ländern verschiffen?
Ein Kernkraftwerk kann keiner zu 100% sicher bauen. Egal wie viel Geld investiert wird -- und die deutschen Kraftwerksbetreiber sparen ja an allen Ecken und Karten. Wie willst du also sicher stellen dass ein derartiger Brutreaktor -- sofern er hier gebaut wird -- wirklich zu 100% sicher ist und er dann auch vorbildlich betrieben und gewartet wird?



Superwip schrieb:


> Warum sollte die Wiederaufbereitung teurer werden wenn man Brennelemente erneut wiederaufbereitet?



Weil jeder neue Recycling Kreislauf immer aufwändiger ist als der vorherige.
Es ist gar nicht abzusehen welche Kosten entstehen wenn das Brennelement zum 10. Mal wieder aufbereitet wird.
Und wie viele Brutreaktoren willst du eigentlich bauen um alle Kernkraftwerke in Deutschland -- oder auch im Ausland -- mit frischen Brennelementen versorgen zu können?



Superwip schrieb:


> Tatsächlich werden aktuell nur Uranbrennstäbe wiederaufbereitet, MOX Brennstäbe nicht. Der Grund dafür ist das die Isotopenzusammensetzung des Plutioniums so immer gleich ist was die Sache etwas einfacher macht aber MOX Brennelemente wiederaufzubereiten wäre auch nicht sehr viel teurer, auch dann nicht wenn man sie *beliebig oft* wiederholt, insbesondere nicht beim Einsatz von Brutreaktoren. Würde man MOX Brennelemente auch wiederaufbereiten müsste man eben die Isotopenzusammensetzung des Plutoniums vor der Brennstofffertigung kontrollieren was im großen und ganzen problemlos möglich ist und in Abhängigkeit davon mehr oder weniger Uran 238 beimengen. Bei Flüssigkernreaktoren (Gen IV) kann man die Isotopenzusammensetzung auch im laufenden Betrieb anpassen und muss keine dezidierten Brennelemente fertigen womit dieses Problem praktisch völlig entschärft wird.


 
Jetzt kommt also doch der schnelle Brüter? Die größte Pleite die Deutschland je erlebt hat?
Ich kenne keinen einzigen schnellen Brüter der überhaupt mal störungsfrei gelaufen ist.
Und der in China ist seit 2010 in Betrieb und die Chinesen sind nicht gerade für ihre ausführliche Informationen bekannt. Niemand weiß ob das Teil dort wirklich arbeitet oder ob er sicher ist oder ob das Ding nicht schon nächstes Jahr hochgeht.



Superwip schrieb:


> Natürlich muss dem Brennstoffkreislauf immer neues Uran (oder auch Thorium) zugeführt werden aber nur in viel geringeren Mengen als bei dem Betrieb ohne Brennstoffkreislauf. Daher darf dieses Uran auch wesentlich teurer sein ohne die Wirtschaftlichkeit wesentlich zu beeinträchtigen und man kann bei Verwendung von Brutreaktoren auch abgereichertes Uran (das als Abfallprodukt aus der Produktion von Brennstoff für die aktuellen Reaktoren in gigantischen Mengen eingelagert und verfügbar ist) als Ausgangsprodukt verwenden. Selbst wenn die Uranerzvorkommen eines Tages völlig erschöpft sind und man das Uran aus dem Meerwasser (3,3µg/l) bzw. Meersalz oder aus Granitgestein (10-20mg/kg) gewinnen müsste (zwei praktisch unerschöpfliche Quellen) würde die Wirtschaftlichkeit der Kernenergie bei Nutzung eines geschlossenen Brennstoffkreislaufs mit Brutreaktoren nicht wesentlich beeinträchtigt.



Du müsstest eine Uran/Plutoniumwirtschaft aufbauen.
Ich halte das für unmöglich.



Superwip schrieb:


> -> Sowohl das Müllproblem als auch die Reichweite der Uranvorräte als auch die Sicherheitsprobleme der Kerntechnik sind technisch lösbar. Und in großem Maßstab sicher auch wirtschaftlich.



Nein. Sie sind nicht technisch lösbar. Die Japaner dachten auch mal dass ihre Kernkraftwerke die sichersten der Welt sind. Aber das waren sie nicht.
Denn wenn solche Kraftwerke geplant und gebaut werden achtet niemand auf 100% Sicherheit sondern versucht immer Geld bei der Investition zu sparen wo es nur geht.
Und dieser Sparzwang wird letztendlich dafür sorgen dass so ein Kraftwerk irgendwann Probleme verursacht. Mal kleinere. Mal größere.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ist die Umstellung auf regenarative Energie leichter gesagt als getan. Die einzigen regenarativen Energiequellen die eine wirkliche Alternative zu Kernkraftwerken und Kohlekraftwerken sein können sind große Wasserkraftwerke. Aber die Möglichkeiten solche Kraftwerke zu bauen sind begrenzt und werden meist schon genutzt.



Ich bin für eine Dezentralisierung der Energieproduktion und vor allem bin ich dafür dass man den Energiemonolisten und der Politik mal gehörig in den Hintern tritt denn was derzeit bei der "Energiewende" abläuft ist an Lächerlichkeit und Unfähigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das Worst-Case Szenario für die erneuerbaren ist eine kalte, windstille Zeit mit Schnee, der die Solarzellen bedeckt.
> Das gab es schon, auch praktisch Deutschlandweit, kann einige Tage andauern und dazu führen das sowohl Windkraftwerke als auch Solarzellen praktisch nichts produzieren.



Ist das schon mal vorgekommen?
Kann mich nicht daran erinnern.



Superwip schrieb:


> In China kostet ein EPR nur 3,5 Milliarden Euro... was läuft hier falsch? Sicher, dort kann man ein paar hundert Millionen durch billigere Arbeitskräfte sparen mehr aber auch nicht.


 
Weißt du wie die Chinesen den gebaut haben? Denkst du dass sie eine 100% Sicherheit drin haben?



Superwip schrieb:


> Jeden Brutreaktortyp kann man auch sicher bauen. Manche, insbesondere Flüssigkernreaktoren und bleigekühlte Reaktoren bieten auch prinzipielle Sicherheitsvorteile gegenüber Leichtwasserreaktoren. Mit einem Thorium basierenden Brennstoffkreislauf kann man sogar Leichtwasserbrüter bauen.



Niemand kann ein Kernkraftwerk zu 100% sicher bauen.
Das würde die Kosten so dermaßen explodieren lassen dass es dafür keinen Investor gibt.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Asse durchaus ein taugliches Endlager abgeben könnte auch wenn es wohl insbesondere aus heutiger Sicht sicher bessere Lösungen gibt. Die Rückholung ist meiner Meinung nach ein Fehler.



Die Asse ist politisch gewollt und nicht weil sie sich als Endlager eignet.



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich würde auch keinesfalls unterschreiben das Asse II das bisher erfolgreichste HLW Endlager ist- als solche würde ich eher die Russisch/Sowjetischen Endlager Dimitrowgrad, Sewersk und Schelesnogorsk bezeichnen. Dort wurde eine Lösung von Abfällen aus der Wiederaufbereitung über Tiefbohrlöcher in eine über 1000m tiefe, poröse Sandsteinformation gepresst.



Die Amerikaner haben bis heute kein Endlager gefunden.
Die Russen pressen den Atommüll einfach ins Erdreich und hoffen das beste -- durchdacht ist was ganz anderes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das gab es schon, auch praktisch Deutschlandweit,



Wann?



> Der Verbrauch in der Nacht ist übrigens immer noch bei mindestens etwa 60% des Verbrauchs tagsüber.



? Machst du gerade die Nacht zum Tage?
File:Lastprofil VDEW Winter mit Kraftwerkseinsatz schematisch.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
(man beachte, dass diese Kurve bereits Produktionsprozesse berücksichtigt, die derzeit in die Nachtstunden gelegt werden, um den billigen Grundlaststrom abzugreifen. Diese könnten genausogut -bzw. im Interesse der dann nicht-Nachtschichtler sogar besser- auf die Solar-Peak-Stunden verlegt werden)




> Deutschland hat übrigens eine installierte Pumpspeicherleistung von 7GW mit einer Kapazität von 50GWh. Damit können die Speicherkraftwerke etwa ein Zehntel des durchschnittlichen Stromverbrauchs für maximal etwa 7 Stunden decken.



Wobei eine sieben Stunden lang deutschlandweit andauernde Schwankung um 10% schon ein imho hoher Wert ist und wir hier nur von den Pumpspeichern reden. Dazu kommt noch Speicherkraftwerke ohne Pumpe und (Bio)Gaskraftwerken, die ihre Energieproduktion frei verschieben und außerhalb der erneuerbaren Maxima konzentrieren können.



> In China kostet ein EPR nur 3,5 Milliarden Euro... was läuft hier falsch?



Ich weiß nicht, was hier "falsch" läuft, aber wir werden garantiert nicht chinesische Verhältnisse einführen, damit du billig AKWs bauen kannst.
Im übrigen sind auch Solarzellen in China 60-70% billiger...



> Jeden Brutreaktortyp kann man auch sicher bauen. Manche, insbesondere Flüssigkernreaktoren und bleigekühlte Reaktoren bieten auch prinzipielle Sicherheitsvorteile gegenüber Leichtwasserreaktoren. Mit einem Thorium basierenden Brennstoffkreislauf kann man sogar Leichtwasserbrüter bauen.



Kann "man"?
Gefragt ein Beispiel für jemanden, der es macht. Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die die Idee des "sicheren Atomkraftwerkes" grundsätzlich ausschließen (auch wenn ich bei schnellen Brütern quasi kein Potential für Sicherheitsreserven sehe). Aber ich habe weltweit noch keine Institution gesehen, die das nötige Verwantwortungsbewusstsein gezeigt hat und erst recht keinen Investor, der das bezahlt.



> Und jeder gängige Reaktortyp kann Plutonium als Brennstoff nutzen.



Mir wäre kein einziger Reaktor bekannt, der reines Plutonium handhaben könnte. Beimengungen - okay. Aber bei einem Brutkreislauf würde Pu einen Großteil des verwertbaren Materials ausmachen.



> Es gibt andere Verfahren die auch emissionsfrei sein können,



Und warum nutzt die Atomwirtschaft sie dann bitte schön nicht, sondern lobbiiert massiv gegen jegliche Einschränkungen/Auflagen/etc.?


_hier fehlt deine Antwort zur Proliferation..._




Rolk schrieb:


> Also beim besten Willen, du kannst noch 25 Seiten voll schreiben, alleine mit diesen 2 Sätzen ist deine Glaubwürdigkeit obsolet.


 
/sign
Und meine Bereitschaft zur Fortführung der Diskussion massiv reduziert. Bei diesen Vorstellungen von "sicher" kann man sämtliche obige Behauptungen als subjektiv-wertlos verwerfen und nur noch froh sein, dass die Mehrheitsmeinungen sich verschoben haben


----------



## Superwip (28. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Na dafür hätte ich gerne mal eine Studie als Quelle.
> Oder woher nimmst du die Zahl? Aus deinem Ärmel?


 
Aktuell nutzt man etwa 1% des Natururans effektiv zur Energieerzeugung.

Wenn man nun 100% nutzt und in diesem Zusammenhang auch einen vielfach größeren Natururanpreis tolerieren kann steigt die Reichweite drastisch an. Um das zu erkennen braucht man keine großartigen Studien. Dennoch gibt es sicherlich Studien zu diesem Thema ich bin aber zu faul um etwas zu suchen.



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Brutreaktroren sind alles andere als sicher.
> Der deutsche Brutreaktor ist nie in Betrieb gegangen. Nur in Japan, Russland und China gibt es welche -- und der in Japan steht seit 1995 still.
> Willst du also hier in Deutschland einen Brutreaktor bauen oder die abgebrannten Brennelemente in diese Ländern verschiffen?
> Ein Kernkraftwerk kann keiner zu 100% sicher bauen. Egal wie viel Geld investiert wird -- und die deutschen Kraftwerksbetreiber sparen ja an allen Ecken und Karten. Wie willst du also sicher stellen dass ein derartiger Brutreaktor -- sofern er hier gebaut wird -- wirklich zu 100% sicher ist und er dann auch vorbildlich betrieben und gewartet wird?





> Kann "man"?
> Gefragt ein Beispiel für jemanden, der es macht. Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die die Idee des "sicheren Atomkraftwerkes" grundsätzlich ausschließen (auch wenn ich bei schnellen Brütern quasi kein Potential für Sicherheitsreserven sehe). Aber ich habe weltweit noch keine Institution gesehen, die das nötige Verwantwortungsbewusstsein gezeigt hat und erst recht keinen Investor, der das bezahlt.


 
Brutreaktoren gelten unter Laien und insbesondere unter "Atomgegnern" als prinzipiell unsicherer als gängige Leichtwasserreaktoren. Dafür gibt es im Wesentlichen zwei Gründe:

-Natriumbrand
Die meisten bisherigen (schnellen) Brutreaktoren werden oder wurden mit flüssigem Natrium (SNR) oder einer Eutektischen Natrium/Kalium gekühlt, diese Flüssigmetalle sind brennbar und können nicht mit Wasser gelöscht werden (-> Wasserstoffbildung, Explosion), dazu wird es im Betrieb im Primärkreislauf leicht radioaktiv (hauptsächlich Natrium 24, 14 Stunden Halbwertszeit). Das ist offensichtlich ein erhebliches Sicherheitsproblem. Um dieses Problem zu lösen gibt es verschiedene Ansätze. Einer sind geeignete Maßnahmen zur Brandbekämpfung und Verhütung, eine Möglichkeit ist etwa das Füllen des Containments mit Inertgas. Auch ein Kerndesign das so gestaltet ist das ein Leck im primären Flüssigmetallkreislauf sehr unwahrscheinlich ist kann zur Verhinderung dieses Problems beitragen. Man kann auch schnelle Brutreaktoren mit anderen Kühlmitteln bauen, etwa nicht brennbaren Flüssigmetallen (etwa Blei, Wismut, Blei/Wismut, Quecksilber) sowie Gas (insbesondere Helium) oder auch Flüssigsalzen. Auch ein Wassergekühlter schneller Brutreaktor ist denkbar, es gibt auch Entwicklungen dazu im Rahmen der Generation IV (Schneller Superkritischer Wasserreaktor). Soweit ich weiß gab es noch nie in irgendeinem SNR einen Primär-Natriumbrand. Im Thorium-Uran Brennstoffkreislauf kann man auch thermische Reaktoren einschließlich Leichtwasserreaktoren mit geeignetem Kerndesign als Brüter verwenden.

Warum verwenden überhaupt die meisten Reaktoren Natrium? Tatsächlich ist Natrium auch aus neutronenphysikalischer Sicht die schlechtere Wahl gegenüber etwa Blei da es Neutronen stärker absorbiert und abbremst. Es ist allerdings wirtschaftlicher da es weniger Korrosionsprobleme mit anderen Metallen verursacht sodass man preiswerte Stahllegierungen für den Reaktor verwenden kann und es hat einen geringeren Schmelzpunkt als Blei was ebenfalls vieles vereinfacht. Dennoch müssen bleigekühlte Reaktoren mit einem geeigneten Design und auch angesichts materialtechnischer Fortschritte nicht zwangsweise viel teurer sein.

-Möglichkeit der Leistungsexkursion/Reaktivitätsunfall
Bei gängigen schnellen Reaktoren gibt es auf den ersten Blick keinen negativen Temperaturkoeffizienten, da die Kernreaktion bei einem Verdampfen des Kühlmittels nicht gebremst wird. Damit ist ein Leistungsexkursionsunfall wie in Tschernobyl mit einer Explosion des Reaktors denkbar. Allerdings gibt es verschiedene Maßnahmen um diesem Problem zu begegnen. Eine wäre ein geeignetes Reaktorschutzsystem und ein ausreichend schnelles Notabschaltsystem. Durch ein geeignetes Kerndesign kann man aber auch dafür sogen das es sehr wohl einen negativen Temperaturkoeffizienten gibt. Ein Beispiel dafür ist der Integral Fast Reaktor und der darauf basierende PRISM Reaktor der von General Electric und Hitachi bis zur Serienreife entwickelt wurde. Dieser Reaktor nutzt Brennstäbe aus Metall die sich bei einer gewissen Temperatur sprunghaft geringfügig ausdehnen wodurch der Kern unterkritisch wird. Der Kern kann auch so konstruiert werden das er bei einer Kernschmelze sofort unterkritisch wird und das eine Kernschmelze eintritt bevor es zu einer Dampfexplosion kommt wobei einem der hohe Siedepunkt der Flüssigmetalle zu gute kommt. Flüssigkernreaktoren jeder Art, auch schnelle, haben prinzipiell einen negativen Temperaturkoeffizienten da der Kern bei der Bildung von Dampfblasen sofort unterkritisch wird. Eine weitere Möglichkeit sind unterkritische Reaktoren "Rubbiatron" die mit einer externen Neutronenquelle (in der Regel eine Spallationsneutronenquelle mit Teilchenbeschleuniger) betrieben und durch diese gesteuert werden können, auch hier ist eine Leistungsexkursion ausgeschlossen.

Eine Kernschmelze ist in flüssigmetallgekühlten Reaktoren in der Regel besser beherrschbar als in wassergekühlten was mit dem hohen Siedepunkt des Kühlmittels (insbesondere bei bleigekühlten Reaktoren sogar weit über dem Schmelzpunkt der Brennstoffhülle) und der Unmöglichkeit der Wasserstoffbildung zusammenhängt, in Flüssigkernreaktoren ist sie prinzipiell nicht möglich (da der Kern ja schon im Betrieb flüssig ist). Viele Flüssigmetallgekühlte Reaktoren sind auch so ausgelegt das die Nachzerfallswärme passiv abgeführt werden kann was durch die hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Flüssigmetalls einfacher möglich ist als bei einem wassergekühlten Reaktor. Ein Beispiel ist auch hier der PRISM der die Nachzerfallswärme komplett passiv, ohne Eingriff von außen, unmittelbar nach einer Notabschaltung, dauerhaft abführen kann.

-> Ein schneller Reaktor muss nicht zwangsweise unsicherer sein als ein vergleichbarer Leichtwasserreaktor, die technischen Maßnahmen die nötig sind um ein vergleichbares Sicherheitsniveau zu erreichen sind auch nicht extrem aufwendig und teuer in Relation zu den Gesamtkosten einer solchen Anlage.

In Betrieb befindliche schnelle Brutreaktoren gibt es in Russland, China und Indien, in Japan gibt es einen weiteren (Jōyō) der nicht zur Stromerzeugung genutzt wird (Forschungs- und Materialtestreaktor) sowie den Monju Reaktor der nach einem Unfall 2011 nichtmehr in Betrieb ist; wie es mit dem Reaktor weitergeht ist unklar. Er sollte 2013 wieder ans Netz gehen was aber nicht genehmigt wurde. Pläne für neue schnelle Brutreaktoren gibt es auch in Frankreich (ASTRID SNR und Allegro GCFR), den USA (PRISM in Savannah River und andere), Großbritannien (PRISM in Sellafield) und Belgien (MYRRHA Bleigekühltes Rubbiatron). Auch in Japan entwickeln insbesondere Hitachi (PRISM), Mitsubishi (Mitsubishi FBR) und Toshiba (4S) an neuen Brutreaktortypen auch wenn es noch keine konkreten Pläne für eine neue Anlage in Japan gibt, Entwicklungen gibt es auch in Südkorea durch KAERI, allerdings ebenfalls ohne konkrete Pläne für eine Anlage. Alles in allem forscht fast jedes Land mit einer größeren Nuklearindustrie und langfristigen Plänen in diesem Bereich an schnellen Brutreaktoren.

Ein schneller Brutreaktor war auch in Deutschland in Betrieb, der KNK-II im Kernforschungszentrum Karlsruhe, der von 1977 bis 1991 ohne Probleme gelaufen ist bis er aus politischen und wirtschaftlichen Gründen (keine realistische Chance für den Bau kommerzieller Brutreaktoren in absehbarer Zukunft in Deutschland) stillgelegt wurde. Es handelte sich aber nur um ein kleines Versuchskraftwerk mit einer elektrischen Leistung von 21MW. Der schnelle SNR-300 in Kalkar mit einer elektrischen Leistung von 327MW ist (leider) aufgrund politischer Probleme nicht in Betrieb gegangen. Politische "Probleme" waren auch zu wesentlichen Teilen für die hohen Kosten und Bauverzögerungen der Anlage verantwortlich. Auch in Frankreich, den USA, Großbritannien, Kasachstan(/UdSSR) gab es in der Vergangenheit experimentelle Brutreaktoren. Fast alle schnellen Brutreaktoren waren bisher nicht wirtschaftlich allerdings waren sie auch primär Forschungsreaktoren oder bestenfalls Prototypen die ohne wirklichen Anspruch auf einen wirtschaftlichen Betrieb gebaut wurden. Die erste westliche Anlage die eine echte Chance auf Wirtschaftlichkeit hatte war der Superphenix in Frankreich dessen Betrieb aber aus politischen Gründen vorzeitig abgebrochen wurde. Der noch in der UdSSR gebaute BN-600 Reaktor in Russland, im Kernkraftwerk Belojarsk, ist vermutlich wirtschaftlich. Allerdings verfügen die BN-600 Reaktoren im Vergleich zu westlichen Anlagen über weniger Maßnahmen zur Begrenzung des Schadens bei schweren Störfällen, ihnen fehlt insbesondere auch ein Containment (vermutlich auch deshalb wurde die Anlage einfach in einer sehr dünn besiedelten Region gebaut). Dennoch läuft der BN-600 in Belojarsk seit mittlerweile 33 Jahren ohne gravierende Probleme.

Natürlich: Ein schneller Brutreaktor ist heute und in näherer Zukunft bei gleicher Leistung und ähnlichem Sicherheitsniveau teurer als ein Leichtwasserreaktor aber das muss einerseits nicht immer so bleiben und andererseits kann eines Tages der Vorteil der viel geringeren Brennstoffkosten überwiegen. Die potenziell höhere Leistungsdichte flüssigmetallgekühlter Reaktoren und damit der kleinere Reaktorkern sowie die höhere thermodynamische Effizienz und neue Möglichkeiten zur Nutzung der Wärme als Prozesswärme in der Chemischen Industrie durch höhere Temperaturen können ebenfalls zur Wirtschaftlichkeit beitragen.



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Weil jeder neue Recycling Kreislauf immer aufwändiger ist als der vorherige.
> Es ist gar nicht abzusehen welche Kosten entstehen wenn das Brennelement zum 10. Mal wieder aufbereitet wird.
> Und wie viele Brutreaktoren willst du eigentlich bauen um alle Kernkraftwerke in Deutschland -- oder auch im Ausland -- mit frischen Brennelementen versorgen zu können?


 
Das ist falsch.

Warum genau sollte die Wiederaufbereitung eines bereits aufbereiteten Brennelements teurer und/oder aufwendiger sein? Das ist sie jedenfalls nicht, das technische Verfahren ist exakt das gleiche. Man muss lediglich bei der Fertigung von MOX Brennelementen mehr auf das andere Plutonium-Isotopenverhältnis achten aber das erhöht den Aufwand nicht wesentlich. Es ist problemlos möglich Brennelemente beliebig oft wiederaufzubereiten.

Wie viele Brutreaktoren gebaut werden sollen? So viele das der Brutfaktor des gesamten Kraftwerksparks größer als 1 wird damit am Ende möglichst das gesamte U238 zu Brennstoff erbrütet werden kann. Bei einer Kombination von modernen Leichtwasserreaktoren und SNRs bedeutet das etwa einen Brutreaktoranteil von 40-50%, vielleicht etwas weniger an der thermischen Gesamtleistung des Kernkraftwerksparks. Wenn es wirtschaftlich wird könnte man auch auf einen reinen Brutreaktorkraftwerkspark setzen. Selbstverständlich handelt es sich um ein sehr langfristiges Ziel, es eilt nicht da Natururan in den nächsten Jahrzehnten noch nicht gravierend teurer werden wird. Anfang der 1980er Jahre hatte man noch geplant bis ~2000 über 100 neue große Kernkraftwerke in Deutschland zu bauen, davon bis zu 50% SNRs, da man fürchtete das sowohl fossile Brennstoffe, insbesondere Erdöl, als auch frisches Natururan knapp und unbezahlbar werden könnten. Damit wollte man die deutsche Stromproduktion praktisch unabhängig von Importen machen, nukleare Fernwärme sollte auch zum Heizen genutzt werden und es gab Pläne zur Erzeugung von flüssigen Treibstoffen aus Kohle unter Verwendung nuklearer Prozesswärme. Der Preisanstieg der Energieressourcen verlief aber glücklicherweise langsamer als befürchtet und die Verfügbarkeit ist bis heute nicht eingeschränkt.



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Du müsstest eine Uran/Plutoniumwirtschaft aufbauen.
> Ich halte das für unmöglich.


 
Eine Uran/Plutoniumwirschaft gibt es in gewisser Weise schon (allerdings derzeit ohne schnelle Brüter). Das sie derzeit nicht wirklich wirtschaftlich ist liegt an den relativ geringen Preisen von angereichertem Uran was nicht heißt das sie in Zukunft nicht wirtschaftlich sein kann.



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Sie sind nicht technisch lösbar. Die Japaner dachten auch mal dass ihre Kernkraftwerke die sichersten der Welt sind. Aber das waren sie nicht.
> Denn wenn solche Kraftwerke geplant und gebaut werden achtet niemand auf 100% Sicherheit sondern versucht immer Geld bei der Investition zu sparen wo es nur geht.
> Und dieser Sparzwang wird letztendlich dafür sorgen dass so ein Kraftwerk irgendwann Probleme verursacht. Mal kleinere. Mal größere.


 
Zu sicherheitstechnischen Lösungen gehört natürlich auch immer politischer Wille sie auch umzusetzen. Die gravierendsten Sicherheitsmängel in Fukushima-Daiichi 1-4 waren auch schon lange Zeit bekannt wurden aber nicht behoben da der Betreiber hier am falschen Fleck sparen wollte und dies durch ein paar Freunde in der Aufsichtsbehörde auch durchsetzen konnte. Ein derartiger Unfall wäre in aktuellen westeuropäischen (und auch den meisten Osteuropäischen und auch den meisten Japanischen,...) Kraftwerken undenkbar. Fukushima-Daiichi war auch nur eines von drei Kernkraftwerken die vom Tsunami getroffen wurden- aber das einzige in dem es wirklich gravierende Probleme gab.

Natürlich gibt es auch wirtschaftliche Anreize ein Kraftwerk sicher zu bauen und sicher zu betreiben denn ein Unfall zieht teure Folgen nach sich.



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für eine Dezentralisierung der Energieproduktion und vor allem bin ich dafür dass man den Energiemonolisten und der Politik mal gehörig in den Hintern tritt denn was derzeit bei der "Energiewende" abläuft ist an Lächerlichkeit und Unfähigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.


 
Wenn man die Energieproduktion (warum auch immer) dezentralisieren will dann ist DESERTEC jedenfalls sicher nicht der richtige Weg und Windräder oder Solarzellen die von großen Speicherkraftwerken oder konventionellen Kraftwerken unterstützt werden müssen und die nur unter bestimmten Standortbedingungen wirtschaftlich arbeiten können auch nicht. Eine wirtschaftliche dezentrale Speichertechnik, die für eine dezentrale und erneuerbare Energieversorgung zwingend notwendig wäre gibt es nicht.

Die sicherlich fruchtbarsten Ansätze in dieser Richtung sind kleine, dezentrale konventionelle- Fossile sowie Wasserkraftwerke. Auch kleine Kernkraftwerke können in einem dezentralen Kraftwerkspark eingesetzt werden, dazu gibt es auch bereits eine Reihe von Entwicklungen auch wenn (aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen) nur sehr wenige solche Kraftwerke tatsächlich gebaut wurden.

In Österreich haben wir eine vergleichsweise sehr dezentrale Energieversorgung, nur ein Kraftwerk hat mehr als 1GW, bis auf sechs Kraftwerke (davon zwei Speicherkraftwerke) haben alle Kraftwerke weniger als 500MW, die meisten davon erheblich weniger, es gibt auch sehr viele Kleinwasserkraftwerke mit einer Gesamtkapazität von mehr als 1GW sowie zahlreiche Biomassekraftwerke von denen viele aber trotz Subventionen bestenfalls an der Grenze der Wirtschaftlichkeit arbeiten und die eine Gesamtkapazität von lediglich etwa 100MW besitzen. Der Grund für diesen Aufbau des Kraftwerksparks ist das lange Zeit für richtige Großkraftwerke zu schwache Stromnetz.

Ich sehe allerdings keinen wesentlichen Vorteil in diesem dezentralen Aufbau. Ein "zentraler" Aufbau mit Großkraftwerken ist natürlich wirtschaftlicher was auch der einzige Grund dafür ist das er gemacht wird. Das heißt nicht das man Kraftwerke nicht verbrauchernah bauen kann oder sollte da auch das wirtschaftlicher ist.



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du wie die Chinesen den gebaut haben? Denkst du dass sie eine 100% Sicherheit drin haben?


 
Die Chinesischen EPRs (CEPR) entsprechen zumindest im nuklearen Teil fast 1:1 Flamanville III. Der wichtigste Unterschied ist das viele Komponenten, die in China gefertigt werden können auch dort gefertigt werden, die Leittechnik ist zu großen Teilen eine Chinesische Eigenentwicklung die funktional natürlich aber weitgehend der Europäischen Variante entspricht.

Grundsätzlich muss man sagen das die Chinesen einen sehr modernen und sicheren Kraftwerkspark haben, die ältesten Reaktoren sind die des Kernkraftwerks Daya Bay welches in den 1990ern von Framatome ANP gebaut wurde und der CNP-300 Reaktor des Kernkraftwerks Qinshan, der Prototyp der CNP Serie, einer chinesischen Eigenentwicklung. Fast alle aktuell in Betrieb befindlichen größeren Kraftwerke basieren auf ausländischen, zumeist westlichen Designs und wurden in Zusammenarbeit mit westlichen Firmen (vor allem Areva/Framatome und Westinghouse) gebaut, lediglich im Kernkraftwerk Tainwan wird auf das modernste russische Druckwasserreaktordesign, den AES-91 gesetzt, außerdem ist der experimentelle SNR CEFR in Peking (25MW elektrisch) sowie der CNP-600 im Kernkraftwerk Quinshan und der geplante CNP-650 im Kernkraftwerk Changjiang ein Eigendesign.

Alles in allem muss man festhalten das die Chinesen insbesondere auch im Vergleich zu anderen "realsozialistischen" Staaten viel Wert auf Sicherheit legen und auch bereit sind dafür erheblich mehr zu zahlen. Wie sicher ein CEPR im Vergleich zu einem europäischen am Ende wirklich ist und mit welchem Verantwortungsbewusstsein er betrieben, überwacht und gewartet wird kann man (vor allem aus der Ferne) natürlich schwer beurteilen aber diese Anlagen sind wohl zumindest sicherer als so manches ältere europäische Kraftwerk.



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand kann ein Kernkraftwerk zu 100% sicher bauen.
> Das würde die Kosten so dermaßen explodieren lassen dass es dafür keinen Investor gibt.


 
Es gibt immer irgendwelche möglichen Katastrophenszenarien, spätestens ein hypothetischer gezielter militärischer Angriff könnte bei praktisch jedem Kernreaktor zu einer Freisetzung wesentlicher Mengen an radioaktiven Stoffen in die Umwelt führen aber ein solcher Kriegsfall ist spätestens seit 1990 sehr unwahrscheinlich (davon abgesehen das ein militärischer Gegner der Kernkraftwerke in Europa oder um beim Thema zu bleiben von mir aus Japan bombardieren kann auch auf andere Weise enormen Schaden anrichten kann).

Die drei "klassischen" Katastrophenszenarien, die Leistungsexkursion/Reaktivitätsunfall, die Kernschmelze aufgrund fehlender Kühlung der Nachzerfallswärme, eventuell in Folge davon eine Wasserstoff/Dampf Explosion sowie der Bruch einer Hauptkühlmittelleitung können jedenfalls durch ein geeignetes Kraftwerksdesign praktisch ausgeschlossen werden, das ist auch bei vielen modernen Kraftwerken der Fall, viele Kraftwerke sind auch so konstruiert das solche Unfälle zwar theoretisch eintreten können aber dennoch selbst in diesem Fall nur vernachlässigbare Mengen an Radioisotopen in die Umwelt abgegeben werden können und der Verlauf des Unfalls kontrollierbar bleibt.



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Die Asse ist politisch gewollt und nicht weil sie sich als Endlager eignet.


 
Politisch gewollt ist sie sicher nicht, das_ war_ sie höchstens. Es gibt, wie gesagt, aus heutiger Sicht sicherlich bessere Endlager aber dennoch ist sie für das gegebene Inventar meiner Meinung nach gut genug.



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Die Amerikaner haben bis heute kein Endlager gefunden.
> Die Russen pressen den Atommüll einfach ins Erdreich und hoffen das beste -- durchdacht ist was ganz anderes.


 
Die Amerikaner haben bereits zwei HLW Endlager: Das Endlagerbergwerk Carlsbad WIPP für Abfälle aus der militärischen Wiederaufbereitung (in Betrieb seit 1999, in Steinsalz), 1983/1984 wurden auch in der Wüste von Nevada, in dem Atombombentestgelände Hochradioaktive Lösungen in Bohrlöchern in Tuffgestein injiziert. Diese Art der Endlagerung wurde aber abgebrochen, warum ist mir nicht bekannt. Für zivile HLW-Abfälle gibt es das Endlager Yucca Mountain (Tuffgestein, Nevada). Dieses allerdings noch nicht in Betrieb und es ist aus verschiedenen Gründen sowohl unter Gegnern als auch Befürwortern der Kernenergie umstritten. Aus geologischer Sicht wird vor allem befürchtet das in Folge einer Klimaveränderung in ferner Zukunft Wasser eindringen könnte.

Das Russische Verfahren der Endlagerung in tiefen Sandsteinschichten ist durchaus durchdacht. Der Radioaktive Abfall wird einerseits so tief gelagert das es in jedem Fall viele tausend Jahre dauern würde bis er an die Biosphäre kommen würde, andererseits wurden natürlich gezielt Sandsteinschichten ausgewählt die unter Wasserundurchdringlichen Tonschichten liegen sodass der Abfall in geologisch absehbarer Zukunft sicher gelagert ist.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> ? Machst du gerade die Nacht zum Tage?
> File:Lastprofil VDEW Winter mit Kraftwerkseinsatz schematisch.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
> (man beachte, dass diese Kurve bereits Produktionsprozesse berücksichtigt, die derzeit in die Nachtstunden gelegt werden, um den billigen Grundlaststrom abzugreifen. Diese könnten genausogut -bzw. im Interesse der dann nicht-Nachtschichtler sogar besser- auf die Solar-Peak-Stunden verlegt werden)


 
Also wenn man annimmt das im Winter die Sonne etwa um 8:00 aufgeht und um 16:00 untergeht und eine effektive Solarproduktion bestenfalls eher zwischen 9:00 und 15:00 möglich ist muss man wohl festhalten das ein Großteil des Verbrauchs in der "Nacht" stattfindet.



> Wobei eine sieben Stunden lang deutschlandweit andauernde Schwankung um 10% schon ein imho hoher Wert ist und wir hier nur von den Pumpspeichern reden. Dazu kommt noch Speicherkraftwerke ohne Pumpe und (Bio)Gaskraftwerken, die ihre Energieproduktion frei verschieben und außerhalb der erneuerbaren Maxima konzentrieren können


 
Man muss davon ausgehen das Wind und Solar schlimmstenfalls für Tage praktisch komplett ausfallen können und für diesen Fall gewappnet sein. Wenn man alle Kernkraftwerke und konventionellen Kraftwerke durch Wind und Solarkraftwerke ersetzen will.

Natürlich gibt es auch noch Laufwasserkraftwerke, nicht-pumpende Speicherkrafterke (mit nicht einmal 300MW in Deutschland fast vernachlässigbar) und Biomassekraftwerke aber deren Kapazitäten sind sehr begrenzt und können auch nicht beliebig erweitert werden. Wie konventionelle Fossile Kraftwerke werden auch Biomassekraftwerke unwirtschaftlich wenn sie nicht regelmäßig ausgelastet werden.

Ein flächendeckender Blackout ist genauso wenig zu tolerieren wie ein GAU in einem Kernkraftwerk.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wäre kein einziger Reaktor bekannt, der reines Plutonium handhaben könnte. Beimengungen - okay. Aber bei einem Brutkreislauf würde Pu einen Großteil des verwertbaren Materials ausmachen.


 
Zunächst muss man festhalten das man bei einem Uran-Plutonium Brennstoffkreislauf immer mit Brennstoff aus einer Mischung aus (meist abgereichertem) Uran und Plutonium arbeitet. Das Plutonium muss ja irgendwo her kommen und zwar indem es aus U238 erbrütet wird. Dazu bestrahlt man U238 einerseits im _Brutmantel_ des Reaktors und andererseits mischt man es mit dem Plutonium Brennstoff.

Wenn man einen Plutonium-Uran Brennstoffkreislauf nutzt hat man Brutreaktoren die gleichzeitig Plutonium verbrennen und neues Plutonium aus Uran erbrüten. Die Brutreaktoren können aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen eventuell durch Reaktoren ergänzt werden die einen Brutfaktor kleiner 1 haben und mehr Plutonium verbrennen als sie erzeugen (etwa gängige Leichtwasserreaktoren) aber auch solche Reaktoren können brüten (sie verbrauchen eben etwas mehr Spaltstoff als sie erzeugen) und das Uran ist nicht an ihnen verschwendet. Wichtig/Erstrebenswert ist das der Brutfaktor des gesamten Kraftwerksparks möglichst größer als 1 ist sodass man das Uran 238 vollständig nutzen kann.

Reine Plutoniumreaktoren sind dennoch denkbar (aber wirtschaftlich nicht sinnvoll) auch wenn mir keiner bekannt ist. Jeder gängige Reaktortyp ist auch als reiner Plutoniumreaktor *denkbar*, man könnte etwa in einem Leichtwasserreaktor mit *geeignetem Kerndesign* Brennstäbe mit einer geeigneten Mischung aus Plutoniumoxid und eventuell einem "Füllmaterial" das nicht an der Kernreaktion beteiligt ist einsetzten. Ein reiner Plutoniumreaktor hat natürlich einen Brutfaktor 0. Vorteile von reinen Plutoniumreaktoren sind die Möglichkeit den Kern sehr kompakt zu bauen (etwa für U-Boot Reaktoren) und das praktisch keine langlebigen Abfälle entstehen. Das gilt aber auch für Reaktoren die mit hochangereichertem Uran betrieben werden. Der Betrieb mit hochangereichertem Uran ist aber etwas einfacher weshalb es gegenüber Plutonium hier bevorzugt wird.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum nutzt die Atomwirtschaft sie dann bitte schön nicht, sondern lobbiiert massiv gegen jegliche Einschränkungen/Auflagen/etc.?


 
Die genannten Wiederaufbereitungsverfahren sind zum Teil noch in Entwicklung oder wurden erst in den letzten Jahren bis zur Industriereife gebracht. Damit sind sie praktisch zu neu für die aktuell in Betrieb befindlichen Wiederaufbereitungsanlagen. Aber langfristig kann man den Prozess ja irgendwann umstellen oder neue Anlagen bauen die mit den neuen Prozessen arbeiten. Selbstverständlich beinhaltet das große Investitionen, insbesondere gegenüber dem Weiterbetrieb einer vorhandenen Anlage. Das ist gut vergleichbar mit der Umstellung der Urananreicherung von der Gasdiffusion auf die modernere, viel energieeffizientere Zentrifugen und zukünftig eventuell auf wieder andere, noch bessere Verfahren die schon seit vielen Jahren andauert.

Bei der Wiederaufbereitung gibt es jedenfalls ein sehr großes Verbesserungspotential, sowohl wirtschaftlich als auch im Bezug auf die Emissionen wobei der aktuelle PUREX Prozess gegenüber früheren Prozessen (Wismut-Phosphat und REDOX, frühe Formen des PUREX Prozesses) schon ein großer Fortschritt ist wie man etwa an den gigantischen Abfallmengen erkennen kann die alte militärische Wiederaufbereitungsanlagen (etwa die Hanford Site in den USA) verursacht haben.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> _hier fehlt deine Antwort zur Proliferation..._


 
Ich würde eher sagen deine...



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Also beim besten Willen, du kannst noch 25 Seiten voll schreiben, alleine mit diesen 2 Sätzen ist deine Glaubwürdigkeit obsolet.


 
Man kann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen das sich die Asse längerfristig selbstständig wieder geologisch stabilisiert. Selbst wenn nicht wird es schlimmstenfalls immerhin viele tausend Jahre dauern bis auch nur ein kleiner Teil des Inventars in die Biosphäre gelangen kann. Da in der Asse aber zu überwiegenden Teilen Stoffe mit relativ kurzen Halbwertszeiten gelagert sind hat sich die Gefahr bis dahin weitgehend aufgelöst.

Das wesentliche langlebige Problem in der Asse sind Plutonium, anderen Transurane und deren Zerfallsprodukte. Allerdings sind die Mengen soweit mir bekannt ist sowohl absolut als auch anteilsmäßig sehr gering. Alles andere ist spätestens in ein paar hundert Jahren praktisch weg.

Die Rückholung der Abfälle aus der Asse ist das Lösen eines überschaubaren Umweltproblems das mit geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit in vielen tausend Jahren eintreten *könnte*, nämlich die begrenzte -selbst im Fall des Falls wahrscheinlich immer noch relativ harmlose- radioaktive Kontamination von Grundwasser in einem kleinen Gebiet. Mit den 4-6 Milliarden Euro die die Rückholung kosten soll kann man meiner Meinung nach sinnvolleres anfangen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Aktuell nutzt man etwa 1% des Natururans effektiv zur Energieerzeugung.
> 
> Wenn man nun 100% nutzt und in diesem Zusammenhang auch einen vielfach größeren Natururanpreis tolerieren kann steigt die Reichweite drastisch an. Um das zu erkennen braucht man keine großartigen Studien. Dennoch gibt es sicherlich Studien zu diesem Thema ich bin aber zu faul um etwas zu suchen.



Afaik könnte man in aktuellen Reaktoren 4-5% des U235 und man nutzt praktisch 2-3% (danach sinkt die Leistung einfach). Mit Wiederaufbereitung erreicht man also schon ein vielfaches deiner 1%, wenn man sie auf U235 bezieht. Wie weit es sich noch steigern lässt bzw. aber wann der Aufwand zur Wiederaufbereitung den Nutzen auffrisst, wäre eine erstmal zu klärende Frage - 100% erreicht quasi kein technischer Prozess und die Grenzen zur Wirtschaftlichkeit liegen i.d.R. noch einmal deutlich tiefer.
Wenn du die 1% gar auf das gesamte Uran beziehen möchtest, dürfte man sogar weit, weit unter 1% liegen, denn schließlich gehen die 99% U238 direkt in den Müll (oder in Munition  ), weil sie ohne schnellen Brüter nicht zu gebrauchen sind.




> Brutreaktoren gelten unter Laien und insbesondere unter "Atomgegnern" als prinzipiell unsicherer als gängige Leichtwasserreaktoren. Dafür gibt es im Wesentlichen zwei Gründe:
> 
> -Natriumbrand
> Die meisten bisherigen (schnellen) Brutreaktoren werden oder wurden mit flüssigem Natrium (SNR) oder einer Eutektischen Natrium/Kalium gekühlt, diese Flüssigmetalle sind brennbar und können nicht mit Wasser gelöscht werden (-> Wasserstoffbildung, Explosion), dazu wird es im Betrieb im Primärkreislauf leicht radioaktiv (hauptsächlich Natrium 24, 14 Stunden Halbwertszeit). Das ist offensichtlich ein erhebliches Sicherheitsproblem. Um dieses Problem zu lösen gibt es verschiedene Ansätze. Einer sind geeignete Maßnahmen zur Brandbekämpfung und Verhütung, eine Möglichkeit ist etwa das Füllen des Containments mit Inertgas. Auch ein Kerndesign das so gestaltet ist das ein Leck im primären Flüssigmetallkreislauf sehr unwahrscheinlich ist kann zur Verhinderung dieses Problems beitragen.



Blöd nur, dass Containments gerne mal undicht werden (Fukushima, Tschernobyl, TMI,...) und kein einziger der bisher problematischen Reaktoren je so konstruiert wurde, dass ein "Leck im Primärkreislauf wahrscheinlich ist".

Sichere Designs zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass es ein zuverlässiges sekundäres (und, gerade bei kerntechnischen Anlagen, tertiäres+) Sicherheitssystem gibt, dass die Umgebung auch dann noch zuverlässig schützt, wenn bei der primären Eindämmung irgendwas nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt wurde. Menschen machen nunmal Fehler (und ökonomisch denkende noch mehr).



> Man kann auch schnelle Brutreaktoren mit anderen Kühlmitteln bauen, etwa nicht brennbaren Flüssigmetallen (etwa Blei, Wismut, Blei/Wismut, Quecksilber) sowie Gas (insbesondere Helium) oder auch Flüssigsalzen.



Salze haben Korrosionsprobleme, Quecksilber und das bei Wismutkühlung entstehende Polonium wären definitiv kein Fortschritt und Blei wird seitens der Betreiber abgelehnt, weil es den Reaktor ziemlich schnell zu einem nutzlosen Metallblock macht, wenn er dann doch mal auskühlen sollte. (Was so ganz nebenbei dann auch eine enorm große -quasi nicht transportierbare- Masse Atommüll darstellt und somit für einen "sauberen" Atomenergiekreislauf unbrauchbar ist.)




> Auch ein Wassergekühlter schneller Brutreaktor ist denkbar, es gibt auch Entwicklungen dazu im Rahmen der Generation IV (Schneller Superkritischer Wasserreaktor).



Es gibt Überlegungen, dass ein schneller Brutbetrieb mit solchen Reaktoren möglich aber höchstwahrscheinlich ineffizient und teuer wäre.
Das sind zweimal "vielleicht" (Und Milliarden € Forschungsaufwand, die in alternativen Energien gut angelegt wären) für ein nicht wirklich berauschendes Ergebnis.




> Soweit ich weiß gab es noch nie in irgendeinem SNR einen Primär-Natriumbrand. Im Thorium-Uran Brennstoffkreislauf kann man auch thermische Reaktoren einschließlich Leichtwasserreaktoren mit geeignetem Kerndesign als Brüter verwenden.



Diese Konzepte steigern aber nur die in Frage kommende Brennstoffmenge - sie lösen nicht das Problem der Abfallmassen. Sinnvolle Transmutationskonzepte sind bislang nur für schnelle Reaktoren in Überlegung (und ob sie funktionieren wäre noch zu beweisen).




> -Möglichkeit der Leistungsexkursion/Reaktivitätsunfall
> Bei gängigen schnellen Reaktoren gibt es auf den ersten Blick keinen negativen Temperaturkoeffizienten, da die Kernreaktion bei einem Verdampfen des Kühlmittels nicht gebremst wird. Damit ist ein Leistungsexkursionsunfall wie in Tschernobyl mit einer Explosion des Reaktors denkbar. Allerdings gibt es verschiedene Maßnahmen um diesem Problem zu begegnen. Eine wäre ein geeignetes Reaktorschutzsystem und ein ausreichend schnelles Notabschaltsystem.



Wie in Tschernobyl.



> Durch ein geeignetes Kerndesign kann man aber auch dafür sogen das es sehr wohl einen negativen Temperaturkoeffizienten gibt. Ein Beispiel dafür ist der Integral Fast Reaktor und der darauf basierende PRISM Reaktor der von General Electric und Hitachi bis zur Serienreife entwickelt wurde. Dieser Reaktor nutzt Brennstäbe aus Metall die sich bei einer gewissen Temperatur sprunghaft geringfügig ausdehnen wodurch der Kern unterkritisch wird.



Was zu hohen mechanischen Belastungen führt, keinerlei Verkanten verträgt und vor allem nur sehr wenig Einfluss auf die Kritikalität hat. Mit einem Sicherheitsgewinn im Sinne eines wasser-moderierten Reaktors, der bei Überhitzung jegliche Fähigkeit zur Kritikalität verliert (zumindest bis eine Kernschmelze eintritt), sondern eher nur eine Erleichterung des Regelprozesses: Der Reaktor ist in einem metastabilen Zustand, aus dem er von alleien nicht weg sollte. Afaik ist es aber sehr wohl möglich, ihn z.B. durch zu schnelles Hochfahhren oder durch insgesamt zu hohe Temperaturen oder eben bei Defekten in einen Zustand zu bringen, in dem er die Lücke einfach überspringt.
Nicht umsonst ist beim PRISM die Fähigkeit zur passiven Kühlung ein elementarer Bestandteil des Sicherheitskonzeptes. Würde man die Stäbe ungekühlt heiß werden lassen, würde die Ausdehnung afaik nicht mehr reichen bzw. das Konzept der Brennstäbe selbst (Treibstoff und zu Bebrütendes Material im Stahlrohr - das innere kann flüssig werden und sich soweit ausdehenen, dass es den Kernbereich verlässt) würde scheitern (weil irgendwann halt auch der Stahl schmilzt).
Aber die Flüssignatriumkühlung wolltest du ja zur Lösung des ersten Sicherheitsproblems abschaffen, also wird das nichts mit passiver Kühlung und höchster Leistungsdichte...



> Der Kern kann auch so konstruiert werden das er bei einer Kernschmelze sofort unterkritisch wird und das eine Kernschmelze eintritt bevor es zu einer Dampfexplosion kommt wobei einem der hohe Siedepunkt der Flüssigmetalle zu gute kommt. Flüssigkernreaktoren jeder Art, auch schnelle, haben prinzipiell einen negativen Temperaturkoeffizienten da der Kern bei der Bildung von Dampfblasen sofort unterkritisch wird.



Iirc scheitern Flüssigkeitsreaktoren entweder daran, dass die Schmelze zu korrosiv ist, oder so heiß, dass man sie nicht sicher einfassen kann.




> Eine weitere Möglichkeit sind unterkritische Reaktoren "Rubbiatron" die mit einer externen Neutronenquelle (in der Regel eine Spallationsneutronenquelle mit Teilchenbeschleuniger) betrieben und durch diese gesteuert werden können, auch hier ist eine Leistungsexkursion ausgeschlossen.



Das wäre in der Tat sehr sicher. Hat aber iirc eine miserable Leistung. (um nicht zu sagen: Brüten mit Teilchenbeschleuniger frisst Energie ohne Ende)



> Eine Kernschmelze ist in flüssigmetallgekühlten Reaktoren in der Regel besser beherrschbar als in wassergekühlten was mit dem hohen Siedepunkt des Kühlmittels (insbesondere bei bleigekühlten Reaktoren sogar weit über dem Schmelzpunkt der Brennstoffhülle) und der Unmöglichkeit der Wasserstoffbildung zusammenhängt, in Flüssigkernreaktoren ist sie prinzipiell nicht möglich (da der Kern ja schon im Betrieb flüssig ist). Viele Flüssigmetallgekühlte Reaktoren sind auch so ausgelegt das die Nachzerfallswärme passiv abgeführt werden kann was durch die hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Flüssigmetalls einfacher möglich ist als bei einem wassergekühlten Reaktor. Ein Beispiel ist auch hier der PRISM der die Nachzerfallswärme komplett passiv, ohne Eingriff von außen, unmittelbar nach einer Notabschaltung, dauerhaft abführen kann.



Solange das Kühlsystem keinerlei Beschädigung aufweist.
Kommt es dagegen zu einem Schaden (insbesondere Leck) am Kühlsystem, versagen zugleich die primäre Kühlung, die ach-so-tolle-Notkühlung und das Konzept zur Erzeugung eines negativen Temperaturkoeffizienten. Damit ist sind all diese Merkmale also nur "nice to haves", aber keine unabhängigen Sicherheitsmerkmale.



> -> Ein schneller Reaktor muss nicht zwangsweise unsicherer sein als ein vergleichbarer Leichtwasserreaktor,



OH DOCH. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass jede einzelne der von dir genannten Techniken fragwürdig/eingeschänkt nutzbar ist, ist umgekehrt auch jede einzelne für normale Reaktoren anwendbar. (naja - natürlich kann man einen "Leichtwasser"reaktor nicht mit Flüssigmetall kühlen, aber einen nicht-Brüter sehr wohl  )
Und viele dieser Merkmale finden in GenIV Reaktoren auch Anwendung, weil sich eben gezeigt hat, dass das bisherige Sicherheitsniveau unzureichend ist. Das man einen schnellen Brüter mit viel Aufwand in die Nähe dieses Niveaus bringen könnte (siehe obige Einschränkungen), macht ihn also noch lange nicht ausreichend sicher. Da muss noch viel mehr her - und es gibt afaik nicht mal Vorschläge.




> Die erste westliche Anlage die eine echte Chance auf Wirtschaftlichkeit hatte war der Superphenix in Frankreich dessen Betrieb aber aus politischen Gründen vorzeitig abgebrochen wurde.



Superphenix und Phenix waren, zum Zwecke der Transmutationsforschung, zwischenzeitlich wieder in Betrieb und wurden aufgrund technischer Probleme und sich häufender Störfälle endgültig abgeschaltet 



> Natürlich: Ein schneller Brutreaktor ist heute und in näherer Zukunft bei gleicher Leistung und ähnlichem Sicherheitsniveau teurer als ein Leichtwasserreaktor aber das muss einerseits nicht immer so bleiben und andererseits kann eines Tages der Vorteil der viel geringeren Brennstoffkosten überwiegen.



Die Konkurrenz sind aber keine Leichtwasserreaktoren, sondern Kraftwerke mit Brennstoffkosten von 0.




> Warum genau sollte die Wiederaufbereitung eines bereits aufbereiteten Brennelements teurer und/oder aufwendiger sein? Das ist sie jedenfalls nicht, das technische Verfahren ist exakt das gleiche. Man muss lediglich bei der Fertigung von MOX Brennelementen mehr auf das andere Plutonium-Isotopenverhältnis achten



Bei deinen Wunschträumen nicht einmal das, schließlich muss da mit 99% Plutoniumanteil arbeiten...



> Eine Uran/Plutoniumwirschaft gibt es in gewisser Weise schon (allerdings derzeit ohne schnelle Brüter). Das sie derzeit nicht wirklich wirtschaftlich ist liegt an den relativ geringen Preisen von angereichertem Uran was nicht heißt das sie in Zukunft nicht wirtschaftlich sein kann.



Bereits angereichtertes Uran ist heute, s.o., nicht wirtschaftlich.




> Zu sicherheitstechnischen Lösungen gehört natürlich auch immer politischer Wille sie auch umzusetzen.



Was auch immer dazu gehört:
Es fehlt nachweislich.



> Die gravierendsten Sicherheitsmängel in Fukushima-Daiichi 1-4 waren auch schon lange Zeit bekannt wurden aber nicht behoben da der Betreiber hier am falschen Fleck sparen wollte und dies durch ein paar Freunde in der Aufsichtsbehörde auch durchsetzen konnte. Ein derartiger Unfall wäre in aktuellen westeuropäischen (und auch den meisten Osteuropäischen und auch den meisten Japanischen,...) Kraftwerken undenkbar.



Ein solcher nicht. Aber andere. Denn auch hier sparen die Betrieber, wo es nur geht. (siehe diverse Mängellisten der vergangenen Jahrzehnte. Vor allem Biblis und diverse Vattenfall-Kraftwerke haben es ja auch des öfteren in die Tagespresse geschaft)



> Natürlich gibt es auch wirtschaftliche Anreize ein Kraftwerk sicher zu bauen und sicher zu betreiben denn ein Unfall zieht teure Folgen nach sich.



Nicht/kaum für den Betreiber, da die Schäden der Staat übernimmt. Müssten Atomkraftwerke vom Betreiber für unbegrenzte oder zumindest für realistische Schadenshöhe versichert werden, hätten gar keine.



> Es gibt immer irgendwelche möglichen Katastrophenszenarien, spätestens ein hypothetischer gezielter militärischer Angriff könnte bei praktisch jedem Kernreaktor zu einer Freisetzung wesentlicher Mengen an radioaktiven Stoffen in die Umwelt führen aber im Kriegsfall haben wie realistisch ist das (davon abgesehen das ein militärischer Gegner der Kernkraftwerke in Europa oder um beim Thema zu bleiben von mir aus Japan bombardieren kann auch auf andere Weise enormen Schaden anrichten kann).



Paramilitärische Angriffe können von ungleich mehr Gruppierungen durchgeführt werden (insbesondere AKWs an Flüssen gelten als gefährdet - leider hat die AKW-Lobby ja verhindert, dass die EU-Grämien auf sowas prüfen) und erlangen erst durch den nuklearen Verstärkungsfaktor gesamtgesellschaftlich probelmatische Wirkung.



> das ist auch bei vielen modernen Kraftwerken der Fall, viele Kraftwerke sind auch so konstruiert



Was heißt eigentlich immer "viele"? Ist das genauso ein Euphemismus, wie dein "sicher"?
~90% der Reaktoren weltweit wurden Anfang der 80er oder früher entwickelt.




> Politisch gewollt ist sie sicher nicht, das_ war_ sie höchstens.



Das verantwortliche Personal ist bis heute aktiv, sich keiner Schuld bewusst, nicht bemüht, zu retten was zu retten ist und macht -siehe Gorleben- auch keinerlei Anzeichen, vergleichbare Fehler zu vermeiden. Warum auch - der Wähler vergibt für sowas wie die Asse beinahe absolute Mehrheiten.
Ob man das nun als "gewollt" bezeichnet oder nicht ist Haarspalterie. Fest steht, dass es in Kauf genommen wird. Ein sicheres Endlager ist unter diesen Bedingungen in Deutschland nicht systematisch machbar. Es scheitert bereits am Willen dazu.




> Die Amerikaner haben bereits zwei HLW Endlager: Das Endlagerbergwerk Carlsbad WIPP für Abfälle aus der militärischen Wiederaufbereitung (in Betrieb seit 1999, in Steinsalz),



In Kritik seit 99 aus ähnlichen Gründen wie die Asse...



> Man muss davon ausgehen das Wind und Solar schlimmstenfalls für Tage praktisch komplett ausfallen können und für diesen Fall gewappnet sein. Wenn man alle Kernkraftwerke und konventionellen Kraftwerke durch Wind und Solarkraftwerke ersetzen will.



Mir wäre weltweit kein einziger Fall bekannt, in dem Wind und Solar für Tage komplett ausgefallen wären.
Mir wäre aber ein Fall bekannt, in dem Atomenergie über Monate nicht zur Verfügung stand. Wenn man für alles gewappnet sein will - ist es bei Erneuerbaren offensichtlich immer noch einfacher.



> Ein flächendeckender Blackout ist genauso wenig zu tolerieren wie ein GAU in einem Kernkraftwerk.



Du bist der einzige, der hier von flächendeckenden Blackouts redet und selbst die sind wohl definitiv wesentlich tollerabler, als die radioaktive Verseuchung ganzer Landstriche und die gesundheitliche Belastung von Millionen von Menschen 



> Zunächst muss man festhalten das man bei einem Uran-Plutonium Brennstoffkreislauf immer mit Brennstoff aus einer Mischung aus (meist abgereichertem) Uran und Plutonium arbeitet. Das Plutonium muss ja irgendwo her kommen und zwar indem es aus U238 erbrütet wird. Dazu bestrahlt man U238 einerseits im _Brutmantel_ des Reaktors und andererseits mischt man es mit dem Plutonium Brennstoff.



Danke, ich weiß wie ein Brüter arbeitet. Aber es geht darum, was du mit deinem erbrüteten Pu dann machst, außer Bomben bauen.



> Ein reiner Plutoniumreaktor hat natürlich einen Brutfaktor 0. Vorteile von reinen Plutoniumreaktoren sind die Möglichkeit den Kern sehr kompakt zu bauen (etwa für U-Boot Reaktoren) und das praktisch keine langlebigen Abfälle entstehen. Das gilt aber auch für Reaktoren die mit hochangereichertem Uran betrieben werden. Der Betrieb mit hochangereichertem Uran ist aber etwas einfacher weshalb es gegenüber Plutonium hier bevorzugt wird.



Soviel zu den "Vorteilen". Es ging aber eigentlich um die Nachteile. Abgesehen davon, dass man PU lieber zum Bombenbasteln nimmt, gibt iirc nämlich vor allen Dingen einen Grund dafür, dass noch niemand einen reinen Plutonium-Reaktor gebaut hat: Da PU mehr Neutronen freisetzt ist die Grenze zwischen kritisch und überkritisch und prompt überkritisch deutlich geringer. Ein sicherer Betrieb somit nicht möglich.



> Ich würde eher sagen deine...



Wenn ich eine Frage stelle beantworte ich die nicht immer selbst


----------



## Superwip (2. Oktober 2013)

> Afaik könnte man in aktuellen Reaktoren 4-5% des U235 und man nutzt praktisch 2-3% (danach sinkt die Leistung einfach). Mit Wiederaufbereitung erreicht man also schon ein vielfaches deiner 1%, wenn man sie auf U235 bezieht. Wie weit es sich noch steigern lässt bzw. aber wann der Aufwand zur Wiederaufbereitung den Nutzen auffrisst, wäre eine erstmal zu klärende Frage - 100% erreicht quasi kein technischer Prozess und die Grenzen zur Wirtschaftlichkeit liegen i.d.R. noch einmal deutlich tiefer.
> Wenn du die 1% gar auf das gesamte Uran beziehen möchtest, dürfte man sogar weit, weit unter 1% liegen, denn schließlich gehen die 99% U238 direkt in den Müll (oder in Munition ), weil sie ohne schnellen Brüter nicht zu gebrauchen sind.


 
Gängige Leichtwasserreaktoren nutzen etwa 70% des Uran 235 und erbrüten etwa 2% des Uran 238 zu Plutonium von dem etwa die Hälfte gespalten wird.

In Relation zu Natururan mit 0,72% U235 und etwa 99,28% U238 wird also etwas mehr als 1% des Urans genutzt. Mit Wiederaufbereitung (ohne Brüter) kann man die Brennstoffausnutzung im Idealfall etwa verdoppeln. Mit einem Brüterkreislauf kann man aber das gesamte U238 zu Plutonium brüten und spalten.



> Blöd nur, dass Containments gerne mal undicht werden (Fukushima, Tschernobyl, TMI,...) und kein einziger der bisher problematischen Reaktoren je so konstruiert wurde, dass ein "Leck im Primärkreislauf wahrscheinlich ist".
> Sichere Designs zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass es ein zuverlässiges sekundäres (und, gerade bei kerntechnischen Anlagen, tertiäres+) Sicherheitssystem gibt, dass die Umgebung auch dann noch zuverlässig schützt, wenn bei der primären Eindämmung irgendwas nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt wurde. Menschen machen nunmal Fehler (und ökonomisch denkende noch mehr).


 
In TMI wurde das Containment nicht undicht, in Tschernobyl gab es keines. In Fukushima... na ja es ist zumindest teilweise -unter erheblichem Überdruck- Gas/Dampf ausgetreten.

Viele flüssigmetallgekühlte (Brut-)Reaktoren sind so konstruiert das sich der gesamte Primärkreislauf im Reaktordruckbehälter befindet (Poolbauweise). Der gesamte Primärkreislauf ist also in ein Bauteil, den Reaktordruckbehälter, integriert und die Dichtigkeit und Schwachstellenlosigkeit eines einzelnen, mechanisch nur geringfügig belasteten Bauteils lässt sich leicht sicherstellen. Um die Dichtigkeit auch bei einer Kernschmelze sicherzustellen haben viele der Reaktoren einen Kernfänger, andere sind so konstruiert das der Kern durch passive Abfuhr der Nachzerfallswärme auf einer Temperatur gehalten werden kann die ein Durchschmelzen des RDBs unmöglich macht.

Um den Schaden bei einem primären Natriumleck zu minimieren ist der Reaktordruckbehälter auch oft zweischalig ausgeführt, der Zwischenraum zwischen den Behältern ist mit Inertgas (meist Argon) unter leichtem Unterdruck gefüllt. Die Hülle des RDB ist also praktisch redundant.

Bei einem Reaktor in Loop Bauweise kann man im Fall des Falles einer gebrochenen Loopleitung diese Abschalten und den Kühlmittelverlost so begrenzen sodass der Kühlmittelverlust begrenzt wird. Ein solcher Natriumbrand an einer Leitung wäre auch durch seine räumliche Entfernung zum RDB nicht zwingend eine Gefahr für dessen Integrität, zumindest bei einer geeigneten Bauweise.

Ein Auslaufen und ein Brand einer begrenzten Menge Primärnatrium muss keine Katastrophe sein wenn der Brand schnell genug gelöscht werden kann oder an einer Stelle ausbricht an der er keinen Schaden anrichten kann, denn das Verbrennungsprodukt Natriumoxid ist ja nicht gasförmig, kann entsprechend leicht am Verlassen des Containments gehindert werden die Radioaktivität des Natriums ist bei einer Halbwertszeit von knapp 16 Stunden nach etwa einer Woche praktisch vollständig abgeklungen.



> Salze haben Korrosionsprobleme, Quecksilber und das bei Wismutkühlung entstehende Polonium wären definitiv kein Fortschritt und Blei wird seitens der Betreiber abgelehnt, weil es den Reaktor ziemlich schnell zu einem nutzlosen Metallblock macht, wenn er dann doch mal auskühlen sollte. (Was so ganz nebenbei dann auch eine enorm große -quasi nicht transportierbare- Masse Atommüll darstellt und somit für einen "sauberen" Atomenergiekreislauf unbrauchbar ist.)


 
Die Korrosionsprobleme von Flüssigsalzen hat man heute mit geeigneten modernen Legierungen genauso im Griff wie von Blei und Blei/Wismut.

Das Erstarren von Blei bei fehlender Kühlung ist ein oft überschätztes (da hier unsachlicher Weise die Reaktoren der Sowjetischen Jagd-U-Boote der Alpha-Klasse als Referenz herangezogen werden welche natürlich anders konzipiert sind als die Reaktoren in einem Kraftwerk) Problem da sich der Kern in einem Kraftwerk ja leicht über Heizdrähte und ähnliches heizen lässt; die Notwendigkeit des (stärkeren) Heizens ist hier neben der Notwendigkeit des Einsatzes teurerer Strukturmetalle eher ein wirtschaftlicher Nachteil gegenüber Natrium. Vorteile gibt es aber, wie gesagt, auch unabhängig von der Sicherheitsthematik.

Ein Vorteil von Blei ist auch das es im Gegensatz zu Natrium keinen positiven oder je nach Kerndesign sogar einen negativen Temperatur- und Voidkoeffizienten gibt da es Neutronen im schnellen Spektrum kaum absorbiert dafür aber reflektiert.

Vorteile von Blei:
-Geringere Neutronenabsorption (ermöglicht höheren Brutfaktor -> wirtschaftlicher)
-Neutronenreflektor
-kein positiver Temperaturkoeffizient
-negativer Voidkoeffizient bei geeigneter Kernauslegung
-Bei geeigneter Kernauslegung wird der Kern bei einem Kühlmittelverlust durch den Wegfall der Reflektion unterkritisch
-Höherer Siedepunkt (das ist einerseits ein Sicherheitsvorteil und ermöglicht andererseits höhere Betriebstemperaturen -> höhere Thermische Effizienz und mehr Anwendungsmöglichkeiten im Bereich der Prozesswärmenutzung)
-Höherer Schmelzpunkt (erstarrt bei Lecks)
-Nicht brennbar (das ist auch ein wirtschaftlicher Vorteil da man so den sekundären Flüssigmetallkreislauf und Inertisierung einsparen kann, auch die Handhabung der Brennelemente, das Be- und Entladen ist einfacher)
-Reagiert nicht unter Wasserstoffbildung mit Wasser (das ist auch ein wirtschaftlicher Vorteil da man so den sekundären Flüssigmetallkreislauf einsparen kann)
-Wird kaum aktiviert (Vorteil bei Wartungen am Primärkreislauf)
-Schirmt Gammastrahlung ab (Vorteil bei Wartungen am Primärkreislauf)

Nachteile:
-höherer Schmelzpunkt (schwerer zu handhaben)
-Korrosion im Vergleich zu Na problematischer
-etwas geringere Wärmeleitfähigkeit
-etwas geringere elektrische Leitfähigkeit (magnetohydrodynamische Pumpen ineffizienter)

Wismut als Legierungsbestandteil für das Blei entschärft den Nachteil des hohen Schmelzpunkts etwas aber dafür erhöht es die Neutronenabsorption und verschlimmert die Korrosion, Wismut hat auch eine Dichteanomalie und dehnt sich beim Erstarren aus was in diesem Fall zu schweren Schäden führen kann. Wismut ist bei hohen Temperaturen auch (wenn auch schlecht) brennbar.

Das Quecksilber hauptsächlich aufgrund des niedrigen Siedepunktes und der im Vergleich zu den Alternativen größten Korrosionsprobleme nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist denke ich auch.



> Es gibt Überlegungen, dass ein schneller Brutbetrieb mit solchen Reaktoren möglich aber höchstwahrscheinlich ineffizient und teuer wäre.
> Das sind zweimal "vielleicht" (Und Milliarden € Forschungsaufwand, die in alternativen Energien gut angelegt wären) für ein nicht wirklich berauschendes Ergebnis.


 
Das denke ich nicht; der schnelle superkritische Wasserreaktor nutzt einen sehr kompakten Kern sodass die Wassermenge im Kern nicht ausreicht um die Neutronen stark zu moderieren. Ein kompakter Kern hat natürlich auch wirtschaftliche Vorteile da der RDB so kompakter und damit billiger gebaut werden kann. Von einem schnellen Reaktor zu einem Brutreaktor ist es kein weiter Weg. Um die Moderationswirkung und die Neutronenabsorption erheblich zu reduzieren könnte man auch schweres Wasser als Kühlmittel nutzen.

Ob schnelle superkritische Wasserreaktoren anderen Generation IV Reaktorkonzepten im Bezug auf Wirtschaftlichkeit und Sicherheit überlegen sind ist damit aber natürlich nicht gesagt.



> Diese Konzepte steigern aber nur die in Frage kommende Brennstoffmenge - sie lösen nicht das Problem der Abfallmassen. Sinnvolle Transmutationskonzepte sind bislang nur für schnelle Reaktoren in Überlegung (und ob sie funktionieren wäre noch zu beweisen).


 
Die Abfallmenge kann auch bei der Kombination von SNRs und Leichtwasserreaktoren reduziert werden indem man in der Wiederaufbereitung die minoren Aktinoiden sowohl aus den Leichtwasserreaktoren als auch aus den SNRs abtrennt und zu TUMOX (oder gegebenenfalls metallischen Transuran-Uran) Brennelementen verarbeitet die dann in den schnellen Brütern transmutiert bzw. verbrannt werden. Am Ende bleiben so (fast) nur die Spaltprodukte für die Endlagerung. Durch den Einsatz von Leichtwasserreaktoren muss eben die Anzahl der TUMOX Brennelemente in den SNRs erhöht werden.



> Wie in Tschernobyl.


 
In Tschernobyl gab es kein geeignetes Reaktorschutzsystem, die Steuerstäbe konnten nur mit 40cm/s bewegt werden und waren so konstruiert das sie bei einem Einfahren nicht sofort absorbierend wirken (was in dieser Form bei einem SNR gar nicht möglich ist!) und es gab kein richtiges Notabschaltsystem oder eigene Notabschaltstäbe. Nein, nicht wie in Tschernobyl.



> Was zu hohen mechanischen Belastungen führt, keinerlei Verkanten verträgt und vor allem nur sehr wenig Einfluss auf die Kritikalität hat. Mit einem Sicherheitsgewinn im Sinne eines wasser-moderierten Reaktors, der bei Überhitzung jegliche Fähigkeit zur Kritikalität verliert (zumindest bis eine Kernschmelze eintritt), sondern eher nur eine Erleichterung des Regelprozesses: Der Reaktor ist in einem metastabilen Zustand, aus dem er von alleien nicht weg sollte. Afaik ist es aber sehr wohl möglich, ihn z.B. durch zu schnelles Hochfahhren oder durch insgesamt zu hohe Temperaturen oder eben bei Defekten in einen Zustand zu bringen, in dem er die Lücke einfach überspringt.
> Nicht umsonst ist beim PRISM die Fähigkeit zur passiven Kühlung ein elementarer Bestandteil des Sicherheitskonzeptes. Würde man die Stäbe ungekühlt heiß werden lassen, würde die Ausdehnung afaik nicht mehr reichen bzw. das Konzept der Brennstäbe selbst (Treibstoff und zu Bebrütendes Material im Stahlrohr - das innere kann flüssig werden und sich soweit ausdehenen, dass es den Kernbereich verlässt) würde scheitern (weil irgendwann halt auch der Stahl schmilzt).
> Aber die Flüssignatriumkühlung wolltest du ja zur Lösung des ersten Sicherheitsproblems abschaffen, also wird das nichts mit passiver Kühlung und höchster Leistungsdichte...


 
Die Brennstabhüllen des PRISM/IFR sind so konzipiert das das Ausdehnen der Brennstäbe toleriert werden kann, zwischen den Stäben und dem Hüllrohr ist ein Wenig Platz um das Ausdehnen zuzulassen, dieser Zwischenraum ist mit im Betrieb flüssigen Natrium gefüllt. Inwieweit Verkanten ein Problem sein soll verstehe ich auch nicht.

Die Fähigkeit der passiven Nachwärmeabfuhr beim PRISM dient nicht der Verhinderung eines Reaktivitätsunfalls sondern der Verhinderung einer Kernschmelze durch Nachzerfallswärme.

Bei einem Reaktivitätsunfall in einem Flüssigmetallgekühlten Reaktor kommt es bei einem geeigneten Kerndesign schlimmstenfalls dazu das die Hüllen einzelner Brennstäbe so weit zerstört werden das sie aus dem Kern fallen womit die Reaktion in jedem Fall gestoppt wird. Eine Dampfexplosion kann durch den hohen Siedepunkt des Kühlmittels praktisch ausgeschlossen werden.

Beim PRISM gibt es auch ein weiteres innovatives Notabschaltsystem: Steuerstäbe werden von Magneten gehalten die beim Überschreiten der Curietemperatur dieser Magneten aus dem Kern fallen- bevor es zu einem gefährlichen Druckanstieg kommen kann.

Der Prism ist tatsächlich so aufgebaut das folgende Störfälle im Rahmen seiner Auslegung toleriert werden können ohne das es zu größeren Schäden kommt:

-Aktives Herausziehen aller Steuerstäbe im Betrieb
-Verlust des sekkundären Kühlkreislaufs im Betrieb ohne (aktive) Notabschaltung
-(dauerhafter) Verlust der sekkundären Kühlung bzw. der normalen Wärmesenke und Verlust der primären Umwälzpumpen ohne (aktive) Notabschaltung
-Leck im Reaktorbehälter (auch wenn es parallel zu genannten Störfällen auftreten sollte)
-allgemein dauerhafter Verlust der gesamten Energieversorgung und der gesamten aktiven Steuerung der Anlage

Das ist ein Sicherheitsniveau das mindestens mit dem eines Generation III Leichtwasserreaktors wie dem EPR oder dem AP-1000 vergleichbar ist. Ein Störfall mit einer Freisetzung größer Mengen von Radioisotopen in die Umwelt ist im großen und ganzen nur denkbar wenn das gesamte Reaktorgebäude, der Reaktorbehälter und das Containment durch äußere Einwirkung schwer beschädigt werden. Um das zu verhindern ist die Reaktorsektion mit dem Primärkreislauf komplett unterirdisch gelagert. Eine schwere Beschädigung des darüber liegenden Reaktorgebäudes könnte zwar die Kamine der passiven Notkühlung bzw. Hilfskühlung zerstören aber diese sind nicht nur stabil konstruiert sondern auch noch vierfach redundant ausgelegt und räumlich getrennt, die Zerstörung von zumindest einem der Kamine kann toleriert werden.



> Iirc scheitern Flüssigkeitsreaktoren entweder daran, dass die Schmelze zu korrosiv ist, oder so heiß, dass man sie nicht sicher einfassen kann.


 
Beide Probleme hat man mit modernen Werkstoffen mittlerweile im Griff. Für Flüssigsalzreaktoren mit relativ niedrigen Betriebstemperaturen kommen vor allem Nickelbasislegierungen in Frage, für höhere Temperaturen sowie auch Flüssigmetallkernreaktoren Molybdän- und Wolframbasislegierungen. Bei der Herstellung und Verarbeitung solcher Werkstoffe gab es in den letzten Jahren enorme Fortschritte (Elekronenstrahl- und LASER-Schweißen, LASER-Sintern, SLM, LASER-Glättung von Sinterwerkstoffen, neuartige Werkstoffe für Hochtemperatur-Gussformen, diverse Fortschritte bei Frästechniken...). Auch keramische Materialien und Oberflächenbeschichtungen können zum Teil genutzt werden (auch um Kosten gegenüber diesen teuren Metallen zu sparen).

Allerdings haben Flüssigkernreaktoren diverser Sorten noch andere Probleme und vor allem haben sie noch sehr viel Entwicklungsarbeit vor sich, etwa im Bereich der kontinuierlichen Aufbereitung des flüssigen Kerns bevor man auch nur daran denken kann wirtschaftliche Anlagen zu bauen (wobei nicht sicher ist ob das in absehbarer Zukunft überhaupt möglich ist). Es gibt auch sehr viele Konzepte für solche Reaktoren die sich in ihrer Auslegung stark unterscheiden, man müsste auch im Rahmen von Versuchsanlagen die wirtschaftlichsten und effektivsten Varianten finden. Dennoch sollte man meiner Meinung nach an der Entwicklung dieser Reaktoren arbeiten denn aus heutiger Sicht haben sie das Potential viele grundlegende Probleme anderer Reaktortypen zu lösen und sehr kompakte und wirtschaftliche Anlagen zu ermöglichen. Den Versuch ist es wert, die Erfolgsaussichten in absehbarer Zukunft sind jedenfalls sicherlich größer und die Hürden niedriger als etwa bei der Kernfusion oder DESERTEC.



> Das wäre in der Tat sehr sicher. Hat aber iirc eine miserable Leistung. (um nicht zu sagen: Brüten mit Teilchenbeschleuniger frisst Energie ohne Ende)


 
Ein Rubbiatron dessen elektrische Leistung bis zu etwa eine Größenordnung höher liegt als der eingesetzte Teilchenbeschleuniger verbraucht ist durchaus denkbar, zumindest bei großen Anlagen und insbesondere solchen mit einem Flüssigkern. Ein Flüssigkern ist hier von Vorteil da seine Zusammensetzung im Betrieb einfach angepasst und er so unabhängig vom Abbrand nahe an der Kritikalität gehalten werden kann. Alternativ oder ergänzend könnte -insbesondere auch bei Reaktoren mit festem Kern- man mit zusätzlichen Steuerstäben arbeiten mit denen der Reaktor dann knapp unterkritisch gehalten wird.



> Solange das Kühlsystem keinerlei Beschädigung aufweist.
> Kommt es dagegen zu einem Schaden (insbesondere Leck) am Kühlsystem, versagen zugleich die primäre Kühlung, die ach-so-tolle-Notkühlung und das Konzept zur Erzeugung eines negativen Temperaturkoeffizienten. Damit ist sind all diese Merkmale also nur "nice to haves", aber keine unabhängigen Sicherheitsmerkmale.


 
Das primäre Kühlsystem ist bei üblichen Flüssigmetallgekühlten (wie auch bei Leichtwasser-) Reaktoren vielfach redundant ausgelegt. Bei einem flüssigmetallgekühlten Reaktor fällt die Primärkühlung durch den hohen Siedepunkt des Kühlmediums und die Drucklosigkeit des Kerns bei einem Primärleck auch nicht durch ein Verdampfen des Kühlmediums im Kern weg und es gibt bei dem meisten Modellen auch ein (oder sogar mehrere) von der normalen Kühlung völlig unabhängiges Notkühlsystem, insbesondere beim PRISM ist dieses, wie gesagt, sogar komplett passiv.



> Superphenix und Phenix waren, zum Zwecke der Transmutationsforschung, zwischenzeitlich wieder in Betrieb und wurden aufgrund technischer Probleme und sich häufender Störfälle endgültig abgeschaltet


 
Der Superphenix wurde Ende 1996 stillgelegt- der Grund dafür war eine Regierungsbeteiligung der Grünen. Zuletzt gab es Pläne ihn auch für die Transmutationsforschung zu nutzen, diese wurden aber aufgrund der Abschaltung nicht umgesetzt. Wäre er wieder in Betrieb gegangen wäre er das erste Mal auch mit bereits gefertigten TUMOX Brennelementen beladen worden.

Anschließend wurde der Phenix wieder in Betrieb genommen um die Forschung fortzusetzen obwohl der Betrieb des viel kleineren und älteren Phenix nicht wirtschaftlich war.



> Die Konkurrenz sind aber keine Leichtwasserreaktoren, sondern Kraftwerke mit Brennstoffkosten von 0.


 
"Wind und Sonne schicken keine Rechnung?" 

Uranatome glücklicherweise auch nicht. Dennoch ist die Nutzbarmachung aller Energieressourcen mit einem gewissen Aufwand verbunden der eben bezahlt werden muss. Nicht nur bei Kernenergie (bei Einsatz von Brütern noch viel eher als bei Leichtwasserreaktoren) und "Erneuerbaren" sondern sogar bei Kohlekraftwerken haben die Brennstoffkosten nicht den größten Anteil an den Erzeugungskosten.

Kernenergie wird mittel- bis langfristig immer billiger sein als Wind und Sonne (zumindest wenn diese in großem Maßstab eingesetzt werden, in begrenztem Umfang können diese Energiequellen an gewissen Standorten in Abhängigkeit vom sonstigen Energiemix durchaus wirtschaftlich sein).



> Bei deinen Wunschträumen nicht einmal das, schließlich muss da mit 99% Plutoniumanteil arbeiten...


 
Aktuelle SNRs arbeiten bereits mit einem Brennstoff der fast ausschließlich aus Plutonium und nur Spuren von U235 besteht. U238 ist natürlich ebenfalls im Kern vorhanden aber nur als Brutmaterial, nicht als Brennstoff. Der Brutfaktor eines Kernreaktors kann durch eine geeignete Konfiguration des Kerns (je nach Modell fast) beliebig gesenkt werden. Der Kern des Superphenix bestand beispielsweise etwa zu 80% aus Plutoniumoxid und 20% Uranoxid wobei es sich um Natururan oder sogar abgereichertes Uran gehandelt hat. Damit stehen 80% Plutonium weniger als 0,15% Uran 235 gegenüber, der Brennstoff besteht zu gut 99,8% aus Plutonium

Grundsätzlich ist zu viel Plutonium unser letztes Problem. Wenn man mehr Plutonium verbrennt als man produziert ist das ja nicht sehr nachhaltig und man ist schnell wieder auf U235 angewiesen.

Auch in vielen Leichtwasserreaktoren kann man (spätestens nach einer Modifikation des Kerns) MOX Brennelemente ohne bzw. mit sehr wenig U235 einsetzen.

Würde man tatsächlich Plutonium Brennstäbe die überhaupt kein Uran enthalten einsetzen ist die Wiederaufbereitung natürlich einfacher da man so nicht mehr Uran und Plutonium trennen muss, man muss nur noch die Spaltprodukte abtrennen.



> Ein solcher nicht. Aber andere. Denn auch hier sparen die Betrieber, wo es nur geht. (siehe diverse Mängellisten der vergangenen Jahrzehnte. Vor allem Biblis und diverse Vattenfall-Kraftwerke haben es ja auch des öfteren in die Tagespresse geschaft)


 
Um in die Tagespresse zu kommen benötigt ein Kernkraftwerk nun wirklich keine gravierenden Sicherheitsmängel. Hier geht es auch nicht um kleinere Betriebspannen sondern um Maßnahmen zur Schadensbegrenzung bei schweren Störfällen und Naturkatastrophen. Der wohl größte Kritikpunkt in Fukushima ist etwa das Fehlen eines Ventingsystems mit Filter und die Auslegung des Ventingsystems die eine Steuerungsmöglichkeit bei einem kompletten Stromausfall nicht vollständig berücksichtigt hat, dieses ist natürlich ein "Feature" das erst im Zuge einer Kernschmelze zum Einsatz kommt. Ein anderer Kritikpunkt ist die überflutungsgefährdete Unterbringung der Mittel/Niedrigspannungsschaltanlagen und Notstromsysteme auch dieser wird erst bei einer Überflutung des Kraftwerksgeländes relevant.

Es ist bereits insgesamt 4 mal vorgekommen das das Gelände eines Kernkraftwerks durch einen Tsunami zumindest teilweise relativ überraschend überflutet wurde, ein mal 2004 im Kernkraftwerk Madras in Indien sowie 3 mal im Zuge des Tohoku Erdbebens in Japan 2005 wobei es aber nur in Fukushima-Daiichi zu schweren Störfällen kam was wohl beweist das es sich um einen Einzelfall handelt der nicht mit (den meisten) anderen Anlagen vergleichbar ist.

Ein weiterer Fall war die 



> Nicht/kaum für den Betreiber, da die Schäden der Staat übernimmt. Müssten Atomkraftwerke vom Betreiber für unbegrenzte oder zumindest für realistische Schadenshöhe versichert werden, hätten gar keine.


 
Übernimmt der Staat die Kosten für einen schweren Störfall?

TMI: nein.

Tschernobyl: Ja- hier war der Staat aber auch gleichzeitig der Betreiber

Fukushima: Na ja... das Unternehmen wurde weder direkt entschädigt noch davon befreit Entschädigungszahlungen an Evakuierte oder Bauern zu leisten aber um eine Pleite zu verhindern wurde das Unternehmen staatlich gestützt und in Folge davon teilverstaatlicht. Der Börsenkurs fiel in Folge des Unfalls von etwa 17,5€ auf zwischenzeitlich unter 2€ womit die Aktionäre natürlich viel Geld (insgesamt etwa 50 Milliarden Euro) verloren haben.
Der größte wirtschaftliche Schaden entstand aber nicht durch die Zerstörung des KKW Fukushima-Daiichi oder die Kontamination durch die dabei freigesetzte Radioisotope sondern durch die politische Entscheidung daraufhin alle Japanischen KKWs zwischenzeitlich (und, wie man sieht, großteils bis heute) vom Netz zu nehmen wodurch die Importe teurer fossiler Energieträger, insbesondere von Flüssiggas und Öl massiv gestiegen sind. Auch unnötig niedrige Grenzwerte haben die wirtschaftlichen Ausmaße der Katastrophe zusätzlich verschlimmert.



> Paramilitärische Angriffe können von ungleich mehr Gruppierungen durchgeführt werden (insbesondere AKWs an Flüssen gelten als gefährdet - leider hat die AKW-Lobby ja verhindert, dass die EU-Grämien auf sowas prüfen) und erlangen erst durch den nuklearen Verstärkungsfaktor gesamtgesellschaftlich probelmatische Wirkung.


 
Paramilitärische Angriffe?

Ein sehr realistisches Szenario ist das wohl nicht abgesehen davon das zumindest der nukleare Teil eines Kernkraftwerks gut geschützt ist. Um ernsthafte Schäden am nuklearen Teil anzurichten braucht man schwere bunkerbrechende Waffensysteme, auch ein Erstürmen des Kontrollbereichs ist nur sehr schwer möglich da die Zugänge (meist gibt es überhaupt nur einen) gut bewacht und einfach zu blockieren/zu verteidigen sind. Relativ verwundbar ist oft das Maschinenhaus aber dort kann man nicht mehr Schaden anrichten als in jedem konventionellen Kraftwerk.



> Das verantwortliche Personal ist bis heute aktiv, sich keiner Schuld bewusst, nicht bemüht, zu retten was zu retten ist und macht -siehe Gorleben- auch keinerlei Anzeichen, vergleichbare Fehler zu vermeiden. Warum auch - der Wähler vergibt für sowas wie die Asse beinahe absolute Mehrheiten.
> Ob man das nun als "gewollt" bezeichnet oder nicht ist Haarspalterie. Fest steht, dass es in Kauf genommen wird. Ein sicheres Endlager ist unter diesen Bedingungen in Deutschland nicht systematisch machbar. Es scheitert bereits am Willen dazu.


 
Gorleben ist wie die Asse ohne die Fehler die in der Asse gemacht wurden.

Das in der Asse Fehler gemacht wurden hängt ja auch damit zusammen das es sich um ein _Versuchs_endlager handelt.

Politisch gewollt ist nicht nur die Inbetriebnahme der Asse sondern auch die Rückholung.



> In Kritik seit 99 aus ähnlichen Gründen wie die Asse...


 
Die Situation in der WIPP ist, abgesehen davon das es sich ebenfalls um ein Endlager in einem Salzstock handelt, wie auch in Gorleben eine völlig andere, die Anlage ist auch kein ehemaliges Bergwerk sondern wurde als Endlagerbergwerk errichtet und von Grund auf so ausgelegt.

Insbesondere ist das WIPP auch so aufgebaut das die Abfälle, die dort auch nicht einfach in Fässern gelagert werden bis zur geplanten Schließung in über 100 Jahren ohne großen Aufwand rückgeholt werden können.



> Was heißt eigentlich immer "viele"? Ist das genauso ein Euphemismus, wie dein "sicher"?
> ~90% der Reaktoren weltweit wurden Anfang der 80er oder früher entwickelt.


 
Viele heißt viele die zur Zeit gebaut werden.

Es gibt natürlich Kernkraftwerke die erheblich sicherer oder unsicherer sind als andere.

Auch einige ältere Designs können durchaus sehr sicher sein.



> Du bist der einzige, der hier von flächendeckenden Blackouts redet und selbst die sind wohl definitiv wesentlich tollerabler, als die radioaktive Verseuchung ganzer Landstriche und die gesundheitliche Belastung von Millionen von Menschen


 
Den Unfall von Fukushima Diichi kann man wohl als Modellfall für einen... dreifachen... "Super-GAU" in einem Leichtwasserreaktor ansehen.

0 Strahlentote
0 Strahlenkranke
6 Arbeiter wurden in bedenklichem Umfang verstrahlt, langfristige Gesundheitsschäden sind aber auch in diesen Fällen unwahrscheinlich
Möglicherweise eine Handvoll Krebskranke, die sich statistisch nicht auf den Unfall zurückführen lassen
4 Tote Arbeiter (zwei sind durch den Tsunami ertrunken, einer starb durch einen Herzinfakt, einer durch einen Schlaganfall)
Hinzu kommen einige Verletzte durch Arbeitsunfälle und durch die Explosionen

Ein Gebiet mit einer Größe von etwa 100km² wurde nennenswert kontaminiert allerdings ohne das es erkennbare Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt gegeben hätte. Die Ortsdosisleistung außerhalb des Kraftwerksgeländes bewegt sich heute in einem Bereich von maximal etwa 15µSv/h, es gibt Regionen mit einer natürlichen Ortsdosisleistung in ähnlicher Größe wobei an solchen Orten nie eine Gesundheitsgefahr nachgewiesen werden konnte. Auch die berühmte Sperrzone ist mittlerweile auf einen Bruchteil ihrer ursprünglichen Größe geschrumpft, schrumpft stetig weiter und wird im Wesentlichen nur noch aufrechterhalten weil die japanischen Grenzwerte für die Ortsdosisleistung sehr, sehr konservativ sind. Ein großer Teil der freiwerdenden Radioisotope (vorwiegend Cäsium 137 und 134) kam auch den Pazifischen Ozean wurde dort aber schnell bis an den Rand der Messbarkeit (man bedenke das Meerwasser nicht unerhebliche Mengen an natürlichen Radioisotopen, vorwiegend Uran, Thorium und Kalium-40 enthält) verdünnt, nur ein überschaubarer Bereich des Meeresbodens direkt vor dem Kraftwerk, insbesondere der Hafen des Kraftwerks wurde ernsthaft kontaminiert, nur vereinzelt wurden in diesem Gebiet bei Testfängen nennenswert kontaminierte Fische gefunden.

Alles in allem ein größerer Industrieunfall, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, und keine Apokalypse, schon gar nicht im Vergleich zu den sonstigen Auswirkungen des Tohoku Erdbebens und des darauffolgenden Tsunami. Unfälle mit Auswirkungen in einer ähnlichen oder gar schlimmeren Größenordnung sind auch schon in der chemischen Industrie, bei der Ölförderung, dem Kohlebergbau (Flözbrand) oder Dammbrüchen vorgekommen.

Selbst wenn sich ein Unfall dieser Größenordnung alle heiligen Zeiten wiederholt ist das nun wirklich kein Totschlagargument gegen die Kernenergie zumal davon auszugehen ist das vergleichbare Unfälle bei moderneren Reaktoren einerseits noch weit unwahrscheinlicher sind und das die Mengen an freigesetzten Radioisotopen im Fall des Falles weit kleiner ist.

Ein flächendeckender Stromausfall kann wirtschaftliche Schäden in Milliardenhöhe pro Stunde anrichten. Oft führt ein Stromausfall auch zu zahlreichen sekundären Unfällen und insbesondere Bränden. Dauert ein solcher Ausfall Tage an kommen wir schon in einen Bereich in dem sowohl der wirtschaftliche als auch der gesundheitliche Schaden die Ausmaße eines "Super-GAU" annehmen kann wobei man insbesondere letzteres natürlich schwer vergleichen kann.



> Danke, ich weiß wie ein Brüter arbeitet. Aber es geht darum, was du mit deinem erbrüteten Pu dann machst, außer Bomben bauen.


 
Oder auch nicht?

Wie gesagt: Man verwendet das Plutonium als Brennstoff.

Da ein Brüter mehr Plutonium produzieren kann als er verbraucht kann man entweder nebenbei nicht brütende Reaktoren mit Plutonium als Brennstoff versorgen oder man kann den Überschuss aufsparen bis man genug Plutonium hat um einen weiteren Brüter starten zu können. Um einen neuen Brutreaktor zu starten benötigt man für die Erstbeladung des Kerns ja einen ganzen Haufen Plutonium oder relativ hoch angereichertes Uran 235 das irgendwo herkommen muss. Ein Brutreaktor benötigt mehrere Jahre um genug Plutonium für den Start eines weiteren gleich großen Brutreaktors zu produzieren.

Wenn man tatsächlich einmal mehr Plutonium hat als man braucht kann man den Brutfaktor eines Brutreaktors durch eine Änderung der Kernkonfiguration senken, etwa indem man den Brutmantel ausdünnt um nur so viel Plutonium zu erzeugen wie der Reaktor verbraucht oder sogar um welches zu verbrennen. Den Brutfaktor senken ist keine Kunst, die Kunst ist es ihn zu erhöhen. Bei einem SNR ist leicht sogar ein wesentlich niedrigerer Brutfaktor möglich als in einem Leichtwasserreaktor mit üblichem leicht angereicherten Brennstoff. Bei einem Brutreaktor mit künstlich gesenktem Brutfaktor gibt es einen Überschuss von Neutronen die man gegebenenfalls sinnvoll für diverse Transmutationen verwenden kann. Überschüssiges Plutonium kann auch gewinnbringend an Kraftwerksbetreiber bzw. Länder mit einem weniger fortschrittlichen Kraftwerkspark verkauft oder für schlechte Zeiten eingelagert werden.



> Soviel zu den "Vorteilen". Es ging aber eigentlich um die Nachteile. Abgesehen davon, dass man PU lieber zum Bombenbasteln nimmt, gibt iirc nämlich vor allen Dingen einen Grund dafür, dass noch niemand einen reinen Plutonium-Reaktor gebaut hat: Da PU mehr Neutronen freisetzt ist die Grenze zwischen kritisch und überkritisch und prompt überkritisch deutlich geringer. Ein sicherer Betrieb somit nicht möglich.


 
Plutoniumreaktoren sind aus einem anderen Grund schwerer zu steuern: der Anteil der verzögerten Neutronen ist, insbesondere bei der Spaltung mit schnellen Neutronen geringer. Das macht die Steuerung von Plutoniumreaktoren etwas schwieriger aber dieses Problem ist beherrschbar. Ein gravierendes Sicherheitsproblem ist das alleine noch nicht, man muss eben die Steuerstäbe etwas schneller und genauer steuern.

Gewisse Probleme bei der Steuerung, etwa die berühmte Xenon Vergiftung sind bei schnellen Reaktoren auch grundsätzlich unproblematischer oder nicht relevant.



> Wenn ich eine Frage stelle beantworte ich die nicht immer selbst


 


Ich bin schon in meinem dritten Post in diesem Thread ausführlich auf dieses Thema eingegangen ohne das du darauf geantwortet hättest:


			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Brutreaktoren sind für die Produktion von Waffenplutonium nicht prinzipiell besser geeignet als Leichtwasserreaktoren. Tatsächlich hat jedes mir bekannte Land das Plutonium für Kernwaffen erbrütet hat mit einfachen thermischen Grafit- oder Schwerwassermoderierten, Natururanbetriebenen Reaktoren -und/oder Urananreicherung- angefangen. Die Ausbaute ist dabei natürlich nicht so gut wie bei Brutreaktoren (also man braucht mehr Uran pro erzeugte Menge Plutonium) aber Brutreaktoren sind schwerer zu bauen. Soweit ich weiß wurde weltweit nie ein schneller Brüter für militärische Plutoniumproduktion genutzt auch wenn man sich bei einzelnen frühen Anlagen in den USA und der UdSSR nicht sicher sein kann.
> 
> Es gibt dann auch noch den Thorium-Uran-Brennstoffkreislauf in dem praktisch überhaupt kein brauchbar waffenfähiges Material anfällt.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> In TMI wurde das Containment nicht undicht,



Es wurde nicht beschädigt, aber um das zu verhindern mussten gezielt Gas und Dampf abgelassen werden, womit die Funktion eines Containments nicht mehr erfüllt wurde



> in Tschernobyl gab es keines.



In Tschernobyl gab es kein sekundäres Containment, das ist ein Unterschied. Und der Verschluss des primären hat sich mit soviel Wucht verabschiedet, dass er das sekundäre Containment eines typischen deutschen AKWs dieser Zeit vermutlich schlichtweg durchschlagen hätte.



> In Fukushima... na ja es ist zumindest teilweise -unter erheblichem Überdruck- Gas/Dampf ausgetreten.



Jup, so könnte man das bezeichnen...



> Viele flüssigmetallgekühlte (Brut-)Reaktoren sind so konstruiert das sich der gesamte Primärkreislauf im Reaktordruckbehälter befindet (Poolbauweise). Der gesamte Primärkreislauf ist also in ein Bauteil, den Reaktordruckbehälter, integriert und die Dichtigkeit und Schwachstellenlosigkeit eines einzelnen, mechanisch nur geringfügig belasteten Bauteils lässt sich leicht sicherstellen.



Ein Druckbehälter ist kein mechanisch gering belastetes Bauteil (selbst bei einem Flüssigmetallkreislauf nicht, dafür reichen allein schon die Temperaturbelastungen und das enorme Gewicht) und Öffnungen/Durchführungen für Steuerung, Überwachung, Wartung und vor allem den Sekundärkreislauf machen die Bezeichnung "Schwachstellenlosigkeit" einfach nur lächerlich.



> Um den Schaden bei einem primären Natriumleck zu minimieren ist der Reaktordruckbehälter auch *oft* zweischalig ausgeführt, der Zwischenraum zwischen den Behältern ist mit Inertgas (meist Argon) unter leichtem Unterdruck gefüllt. Die Hülle des RDB ist also *praktisch* redundant.
> 
> Bei einem Reaktor in Loop Bauweise kann man im Fall des Falles einer gebrochenen Loopleitung diese Abschalten und den Kühlmittelverlost so begrenzen sodass der Kühlmittelverlust *begrenzt* wird. Ein solcher Natriumbrand an einer Leitung wäre auch durch seine räumliche Entfernung zum RDB *nicht zwingend* eine Gefahr für dessen Integrität, *zumindest* bei einer geeigneten Bauweise.
> 
> Ein Auslaufen und ein Brand einer begrenzten Menge Primärnatrium *muss keine* Katastrophe sein *wenn der Brand schnell genug gelöscht werden kann oder an einer Stelle ausbricht an der er keinen Schaden anrichten kann, denn das Verbrennungsprodukt Natriumoxid ist ja nicht gasförmig, kann entsprechend leicht am Verlassen des Containments gehindert werden die Radioaktivität des Natriums ist bei einer Halbwertszeit von knapp 16 Stunden nach etwa einer Woche praktisch vollständig abgeklungen.*


*

Merkste was?
Auch wenn nicht, können wir die Diskussion de facto einstellen. Deine Sicherheitsanforderungen liegen so meilenweit unter dem, was die restliche Bevölkerung, die Politik und ein Betrieb ohne Folgeschäden fordern, dass wir über dieses vielleicht-wenn-aber-man-Glück-hat kein weiteres Wort zu verlieren braucht. Es hat mit Verantwortungsbewusstsein schlichtweg genausowenig zu tun, wie mit realen Optionen für die künftige Energieversorgung dieses Landes, weil es zum Glück nie auf Zustimmung stoßen wird.




			Das Erstarren von Blei bei fehlender Kühlung ist ein oft überschätztes (da hier unsachlicher Weise die Reaktoren der Sowjetischen Jagd-U-Boote der Alpha-Klasse als Referenz herangezogen werden welche natürlich anders konzipiert sind als die Reaktoren in einem Kraftwerk) Problem da sich der Kern in einem Kraftwerk ja leicht über Heizdrähte und ähnliches heizen lässt
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Du willst Heizdrähte, die Blei schmelzen können, quer durch den Kern ziehen? Jede einzelne Leitung damit umhüllen?
Viel Spaß mit dem Design. Mir wäre kein Reaktor bekannt, der das auch nur versucht.






			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		




			
				Superwip schrieb:
			
		


			...kann man auch thermische Reaktoren ... als Brüter verwenden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

...Sinnvolle Transmutationskonzepte sind bislang nur für schnelle Reaktoren ...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
...und zu TUMOX (oder gegebenenfalls metallischen Transuran-Uran) Brennelementen verarbeitet die dann in den schnellen Brütern ...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich werte dass dann mal als volle Zustimmung zu meiner Kritik an der ursprünglichen Behauptung...




			In Tschernobyl gab es kein geeignetes Reaktorschutzsystem, die Steuerstäbe konnten nur mit 40cm/s bewegt werden und waren so konstruiert das sie bei einem Einfahren nicht sofort absorbierend wirken (was in dieser Form bei einem SNR gar nicht möglich ist!) und es gab kein richtiges Notabschaltsystem oder eigene Notabschaltstäbe. Nein, nicht wie in Tschernobyl.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Tschernobyl hatte ein, laut Ansicht der Konstrukteure, ausreichend schnelles Regel- und Abschaltsystem, aber de facto keinerlei Selbstregelungskapazitäten, die auch bei unzureichendem Eingriff von außen Katastrophenzustände hätten verhindern können.
Du forderst einen Reaktor mit, laut Ansicht der Konstrukteure, ausrechend schnellem Regel- und Abschaltsystem, der aber de facto keinerlei Selbstregelungskapazitäten hat.

Das einzige, was nicht wie in Tschernobyl ist, ist das Wissen um Tschernobyl, was die unbegrenzte Zahl möglicher unbeabsichtigter oder unzureichend durchdachter Konstruktionsfehler von "unendlich" auf "unendlich - 1" reduziert. Wie bereits erwähnt, hat es nichts mit Sicherheit zu tun, wenn man sich darauf verlässt, an alle Eventualitäten gedacht zu haben. Denn das hat man nie.




			Die Brennstabhüllen des PRISM/IFR sind so konzipiert das das Ausdehnen der Brennstäbe toleriert werden kann, zwischen den Stäben und dem Hüllrohr ist ein Wenig Platz um das Ausdehnen zuzulassen, dieser Zwischenraum ist mit im Betrieb flüssigen Natrium gefüllt. Inwieweit Verkanten ein Problem sein soll verstehe ich auch nicht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hat bei der Konstruktion von Tschernobyl auch niemand verstanden. Weswegen "verstehe ich nicht" nicht mehr als Kriterium für "muss dann wohl sicher sein" ist.




			Bei einem Reaktivitätsunfall in einem Flüssigmetallgekühlten Reaktor kommt es bei einem geeigneten Kerndesign schlimmstenfalls dazu das die Hüllen einzelner Brennstäbe so weit zerstört werden das sie aus dem Kern fallen womit die Reaktion in jedem Fall gestoppt wird.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


In einem Flüssignatrium-Reaktor mag das noch funktionieren, aber du wolltest aus Sicherheitsgründen flüssiges Blei nehmen. Da fällt die Mehrheit der Substanzen aber nicht mehr nach unten, erst recht nicht schnell. Gravitation kann man allenfalls noch im Rahmen passiver Konvektion berücksichtigen, aber alle anderen Sicherheitskonzepte müssen unabhängig davon funktionieren. Hier nicht der Fall.




			Eine Dampfexplosion kann durch den hohen Siedepunkt des Kühlmittels praktisch ausgeschlossen werden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das sekundäre Kühlmedium hat einen Siedepunkt von ca. 100 °C und der Wärmetauscher befindet sich im primären Druckbehälter (Poolbauweise). Bei einer Undichtigkeit im Wärmetauscher oder dessen Zu- und Ableitungen kann also der volle Druck auf alle Teile des Reaktors wirken und alle müssen diesen Standhalten.
Das einzige, was dir Blei in Sachen Durck erspart, ist die mechanische Ermüdung in Folge von Druckwechseln, weil die im Normalbetrieb nicht mehr auf das primäre Containment wirken. Alles andere mag von der Atomindustrie gerne praktiziert werden, um Kosten zu sparen, hat mit einem Sicherheitsgewinn aber nichts mehr zu tun.




			Beim PRISM gibt es auch ein weiteres innovatives Notabschaltsystem: Steuerstäbe werden von Magneten gehalten die beim Überschreiten der Curietemperatur dieser Magneten aus dem Kern fallen- bevor es zu einem gefährlichen Druckanstieg kommen kann.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hast du mal einen Link zu einer Konstruktionszeichnung?
Klingt vom Prinzip her ziemlich sinnvoll, aber praktisch frage ich mich, wie Magneten zugleich unten im Kern und am oberen Ende der Steuerstäbe sein können bzw. wie eine indirekte Befestigung irgendwie seitlich am unteren Ende der Stäbe mit einem brauchbaren Schutz vor Verkanten zusammenpasst.
(unabhängig davon gilt weiter obiges: In Natrium mag das gehen, in flüssigem Blei wird es Steuerstäben schlichtweg an Dichte fehlen, um schnell in den Kern einzufallen)




			Der Prism ist tatsächlich so aufgebaut das folgende Störfälle im Rahmen seiner Auslegung toleriert werden können ohne das es zu größeren Schäden kommt:

-Aktives Herausziehen aller Steuerstäbe im Betrieb
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Nett, aber letztlich nur eine Begrenzung der maximalen Leistungssteigerung.




			-Verlust des sekkundären Kühlkreislaufs im Betrieb ohne (aktive) Notabschaltung
-(dauerhafter) Verlust der sekkundären Kühlung bzw. der normalen Wärmesenke und Verlust der primären Umwälzpumpen ohne (aktive) Notabschaltung
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


= es gibt ein brauchbares Notkühlsystem, dass ein Herunterfahren ermöglicht, solange der Primärkreislauf nicht ausfällt




			-Leck im Reaktorbehälter (auch wenn es parallel zu genannten Störfällen auftreten sollte)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hast du einen Link, wie das erreicht wird? Alles, was ich finden kann, betont ausdrücklich die Poolbauweise, wobei der große Pool zugleich auch eine wichtige Rolle bei der passiven Kühlung im Störfall spielt - also keinerlei Konvektionshindernisse geschweige denn Unterteilungen aufweisen darf. Normalerweise würde ein derartiges Becken auslaufen, wenn ein Leck auftritt.




			Den Versuch ist es wert, die Erfolgsaussichten in absehbarer Zukunft sind jedenfalls sicherlich größer und die Hürden niedriger als etwa bei der Kernfusion oder DESERTEC.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das ist ein Vergleich auf dem Niveau von "unsere CPU ist effizienter als ein Prescott" 




			Ein Rubbiatron dessen elektrische Leistung bis zu etwa eine Größenordnung höher liegt als der eingesetzte Teilchenbeschleuniger verbraucht ist durchaus denkbar, zumindest bei großen Anlagen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ließt sich in der Tat interessant - auch unabhängig vom angestrebten Energiesystem zur Reduzierung der bereits angehäuften Abfälle. Aber ehe man Urteilt muss wirklich erstmal die Praktikabilität großer Anlagen abwarten (könnte mir z.B. vorstellen, dass gewisse Kerngrößen gar nicht überschritten werden können, weil sonst ungleichmäßige Bestrahlung und in Folge dessen kritische Brutmengen in Teilen des Kernes möglich wären). Die auf Wiki genannten Transmutationsleistungen sind aber ernüchternd und würden im Falle einer nuklearen Kreislaufwirtschaft kaum noch Platz für andere, energieeffizientere Reaktoren lassen.




			Das primäre Kühlsystem ist bei üblichen Flüssigmetallgekühlten (wie auch bei Leichtwasser-) Reaktoren vielfach redundant ausgelegt. Bei einem flüssigmetallgekühlten Reaktor fällt die Primärkühlung durch den hohen Siedepunkt des Kühlmediums und die Drucklosigkeit des Kerns bei einem Primärleck auch nicht durch ein Verdampfen des Kühlmediums im Kern weg und es gibt bei dem meisten Modellen auch ein (oder sogar mehrere) von der normalen Kühlung völlig unabhängiges Notkühlsystem, insbesondere beim PRISM ist dieses, wie gesagt, sogar komplett passiv.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Nein. Es gibt mehrfach redundante und oftmals (nicht nur bei PRISM - und übrigens auch nicht nur bei Flüssigmetallkühlungen) passive Umwälzsysteme. Aber eine Umwälzung ist noch kein Kühlsystem. Dazu braucht es zusätzlich den Wärmetauscher und vor allem das Medium - und letzteres gibt es in allen mir bekannten Reaktoren genau einmal (auch wenn es bei einem Kern nach CANDU-Vorbild bei großtem Aufwand denkbar wäre, getrennte Kreisläufe zu verwenden). Insbesondere bei Pool-Konzepten geht das auch gar nicht anders. Und sobald du ein Leck in diesem Pool hast, hast du ein verdammt großes Problem, denn noch soviel Not-Umwälzsysteme helfen dir gar nichts, wenn es nichts mehr umzuwälzen gibt.
In einem Wassergekühlten Reaktor kann man kurzzeitig noch Einspritzlösungen mit zusätzlichem Wasser nutzen, zumindest solange, wie Platz im sekundären Containment ist, um das auslaufende Wasser aufzufangen. (Siehe Fukushima - nur dass man da nicht darauf geachtet hat, dass das sekundäre Containment bei der kombinierten Katastrophenbelastung aus Erdbeben und Explosionen, die überhaupt erst zum Leck führen, und dem Gewicht der Wassermassen, auch dicht bleibt. Aber kann halt nicht an alles denken  )
Aber bei Natriumkühlung verbietet sich das von selbst und selbst bei Flüssigblei dürfte allein die enorme Speicherwärme des Pools einfach nur gigantische Dampfexplosionen verursachen. Eine Flüssigblei-Einspritzung dagegen ist weder energetisch noch technisch praktiabel - derartige Reaktoren sind bei einem Kühlmittelverlust unkühlbar. Es kommt zwangsläufig zur Kernschmelze.
Der einzige Schutz davor ist die Verhinderung von Lecks - aber wie bereits mehrfach geschildert ist das nur sehr bedingt ein "Sicherheits"konzept, denn es lebt davon, dass man keine Eventualität vergisst. Echte Sicherheit dagegen ist nur gegeben, wenn das sekundäre System auch dann noch funktioniert, wenn das primäre System aus unerwarteten Gründen komplett ausfällt. Maßnahmen zur Stabilisierung des primären Systems können dieser Anforderung naturgemäß nicht gerecht werden.




			Uranatome glücklicherweise auch nicht. Dennoch ist die Nutzbarmachung aller Energieressourcen mit einem gewissen Aufwand verbunden der eben bezahlt werden muss. Nicht nur bei Kernenergie (bei Einsatz von Brütern noch viel eher als bei Leichtwasserreaktoren) und "Erneuerbaren" sondern sogar bei Kohlekraftwerken haben die Brennstoffkosten nicht den größten Anteil an den Erzeugungskosten.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


"haben" nicht, du wolltest den Einsatz schneller Brüter aber mit Szenarien rechtfertigen, in denen dem so ist.
Hast du also damals oder jetzt Schrott gelabert?




			Kernenergie wird mittel- bis langfristig immer billiger sein als Wind und Sonne (zumindest wenn diese in großem Maßstab eingesetzt werden, in begrenztem Umfang können diese Energiequellen an gewissen Standorten in Abhängigkeit vom sonstigen Energiemix durchaus wirtschaftlich sein).
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


- Wie bereits vor einer Seite dargelegt sind die Baukosten für halbwegs sichere AKWs in Europa derzeit annähernd so teuer, wie von Solarkraftwerken und betragen somit ein Vielfaches der Baukosten von Windkraftwerken. Die Installationskosten von Atomkraft sind also höher.
- Wie eben gerade festgehalten, sind die Brennstoffkosten von Wind und Sonne bei null, die von Kernbrennstäben nicht. Die Versorgungskosten von Atomkraft sind also höher.
- Bei den Wartungskosten habe ich keine Gegenüberstellung - aber wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Windkrafttechniker viele dutzend bis einige hundert Windräder, also Nettoleistungen von ettlichen 100 MW betreuen kann, dann dürfte ein AKW mit seinen aufwendigen Sicherheitseinrichtungen nicht billiger sein. Ersatzteile sind sowieso teurer. Atomkraft ist also auch hier teurer.
Blieben noch Faktoren, die offiziell nicht Bestandteil der Gestehungskosten sind:
- Entsorgungskosten. Mich dünkt, Atomkraft ist hier etwas teurer.
- politische Kosten. Sagt bescheid, wenn Deutschland Millionen in einen NATO-Einsatz investieren muss, um den Iran am Einsatz von Windtechnologie zu hindern.
- Kosten im Schadensfall. Bislang mussten noch keine Landstriche nach Photovoltaikexplosionen umgesiedelt werden.
- Werbungskosten. Mag sein, dass Windkraft eigentlich höhere Invesitionen in Publicitymaßnahmen hätte (die um den Wert ihrer Eigenheime besorgten Gegner verhalten sich jedenfalls manchmal in einer Art und Weise, dass man sich eine gemütliche Anti-AKW-Demo wünschen würde  ), aber zumindest bislang erscheint mir die Atomlobby noch deutlich besser finanziert.

Fazit: Atomkraft ist in jedem einzigen Punkt teurer, als erneuerbare. Oftmals ist sogar um ein Vielfaches teurer, so dass selbst hypothetische Einsparmaßnahmen am einen oder anderen Punkt nicht ausreichen werden, um die Gesamtrechnung zu kippen.




			Aktuelle SNRs arbeiten bereits mit einem Brennstoff der fast ausschließlich aus Plutonium...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Und wieviele nicht-SNRs, die man ja tunlichst vermeiden sollte (siehe oben), können das praktisch?




			Um in die Tagespresse zu kommen benötigt ein Kernkraftwerk nun wirklich keine gravierenden Sicherheitsmängel.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Nein, braucht es nicht. Aber es braucht Sicherheitsmängel, die vermeidbar wären. Und wenn es zu Sicherheitsproblemen kommt, weil Teile der Anlage nicht ordnungsgemäß arbeiten oder wenn eine Abschaltung durchgeführt werden muss, weil ein Reserve-System seit längerer Zeit nicht zur Verfügung steht, dann sagt dies mehr als genug über die Balance des Betreibers zwischen Sicherheit und Gewinn aus.




			Übernimmt der Staat die Kosten für einen schweren Störfall?

TMI: nein.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Gezahlt wurden laut Wiki <100 Millionen Entschädigung für Sach- und Gesundheitsschäden. Allein die Schätzungen über Wertverluste gehen in die Milliarden, dazu kommen die Auswirkungen auf Neugeborene (bzw. eben nicht) in den folgenden Jahren. Juristisch gesicherte Angaben gibt es leider keine, weil nahezu alle Gerichtsverfahren in außergerichtlichen Einigungen, oftmals mit Schweigeklausel, endeten. Unterm Strich bleibt trotzdem ein nenneswerter Schaden für die Gesellschaft - und das in einer Situation, der eine echte Katastrophe gerade noch verhindert werden konnte.




			Tschernobyl: Ja- hier war der Staat aber auch gleichzeitig der Betreiber
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Was einen nicht davon abhalten sollte, die Höhe der Versicherungssumme in einem kapitalistischen System abzuschätzen. Kosten wurden jedenfalls bis weit in die Mitte Europas hinein verursacht (und entstehen bis heute, siehe Bau des neuen Sarkophages) und nicht vom Betrieber bezahlt.




			Fukushima: Na ja... das Unternehmen wurde weder direkt entschädigt noch davon befreit Entschädigungszahlungen an Evakuierte oder Bauern zu leisten aber um eine Pleite zu verhindern wurde das Unternehmen staatlich gestützt und in Folge davon teilverstaatlicht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Weder gab es eine vollständige Entschädigung (obwohl diese durch die Tsunamischäden sogar deutlich gesenkt werden würde, da in vielen hochpreisigen Küstenregionen der Fallout nur noch "unbebaute" Grundstücke unnutzbar machen konnte), noch sind bislang auch nur die unmittelbaren Aufräumarbeiten bezahlt. Geschweige denn Dekontaminierung und Endlagerung. Die unmittelbare Umgebung sowie der Ozean werden sogar andauernd geschädigt.
Trotzdem sind das ursprüngliche Unternehmensvermögen, das aus weitaus mehr als nur diesem einen Kraftwerk bestand, und die offensichtlich unzureichenden Versicherungssummen schon weit mehr als aufgebraucht.




			Paramilitärische Angriffe?

Ein sehr realistisches Szenario ist das wohl nicht
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Dachten die USA auch, auf einmal hatte eine kleine Gruppe schwach bewaffneter Araber einen gigantischen Schaden angerichtet, unter dem die Welt bis heute leidet.




			abgesehen davon das zumindest der nukleare Teil eines Kernkraftwerks gut geschützt ist. Um ernsthafte Schäden am nuklearen Teil anzurichten braucht man schwere bunkerbrechende Waffensysteme,
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Oder einen Flüssiggastanker (den man wiederum gegen Einsatz von 1-2 Handfeuerwaffen erhält) und eine Hand voll Sprengladungen.

Davon abgesehen ist es Greenpeace-Aktivisten (deren klischeehaftes Aussehen leicht nachzuahmen wäre) iirc schon mehrfach gelungen, auf Reaktorkuppeln zu gelangen und wenn man eine Betonwand aus kürzester Entfernung durchschlagen will, braucht man keine ausgefeilten Waffensysteme mehr, sondern wesentlich gängigere Abbruchtechnik. (Davon abgesehen haben/hatten IRA, RAF, ETA, El Kaida und diverse mafiöse Organisationen definitiv zugang zu panzerbrechender Waffentechnik. Und mit jedem nordafrikanischen/arabischen Land, dass in Flamen aufgeht, ist mehr in Umlauf. Selbst diese scheinbar hohe Anforderung ist also nur ein Erschwernis für eigenständig agierende Täter, aber kein Limit für organisierte Gruppierungen.
Vermutlich ist es deutlich leichter, ein Waffensystem, dass das sekundäre Containment durchlägt (und, wenn man das Loch nochmal trifft, auch den Druckbehälter) zu beschaffen, als die nötige Erfahrung, dieses von verfügbaren Trägersystemen einzusetzen. (wobei sich sicherlich auch Kraftwerke finden, in deren weiteren Umfeld man nachts ein schwere Artillerie vom zivilen Laster abladen und in Stellung bringen kann, ohne bemerkt zu werden.)




			Gorleben ist wie die Asse ohne die Fehler die in der Asse gemacht wurden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Jein. Der Fehler "wir haben radioaktives Material reingestellt" wurde in Gorleben (noch) nicht gemacht.
Der Fehler "wir haben Abermillionen € in etwas versenkt, dass letztlich keine zweifelsfreie Sicherheit bieten kann" dagegen schon.




			Das in der Asse Fehler gemacht wurden hängt ja auch damit zusammen das es sich um ein Versuchsendlager handelt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


"Versuch" bezieht sich hierbei auf die Arbeitsweise in der Asse. So zynisch, dass sie mal einen Teil Deutschlands nehmen und gucken, wieviel Radiaktivitätfreisetzung er verträgt, sind nichtmal Atomwissenschaftler. Der Standort wurde mit der Prämisse ausgewählt, dort dauerhaft und ohne Probleme Atommüll endzulagern. Und dieses Ziel wurde meilenweit verfehlt.
Was vorkommen kann, aber nicht darf und um jeden Preis verhindert werden müsste. Aufarbeitung der Fehler, die ja letztlich schon bei der Auswahl von Kriterien und Personal begannen, sowie Überarbeitung der Strukturen beschränken sich bislang aber auf so schlaue Feststellungen wie "damals war ich noch nicht so perfekt wie heute". 




			Politisch gewollt ist nicht nur die Inbetriebnahme der Asse sondern auch die Rückholung.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Davon merke ich nichts. Neueste Meldung ist der Einschluss von Kamern mit Beton nach Vorbild des Flutungskonzeptes.




			Die Situation in der WIPP ist, abgesehen davon das es sich ebenfalls um ein Endlager in einem Salzstock handelt, wie auch in Gorleben eine völlig andere, die Anlage ist auch kein ehemaliges Bergwerk sondern wurde als Endlagerbergwerk errichtet und von Grund auf so ausgelegt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Netter Lobbiistensatz, aber da das Bergwerk als solches nichts mit der Endlagerung an sich zu tun hat (die in geschlossenem Salzgestein stattfindet - oder eben auch nicht), sondern nur mit der Einlagerung, leider kein bißchen mehr.




			Insbesondere ist das WIPP auch so aufgebaut das die Abfälle, die dort auch nicht einfach in Fässern gelagert werden bis zur geplanten Schließung in über 100 Jahren ohne großen Aufwand rückgeholt werden können.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das ist eine angemessen und sehr zu begrüßende Vorsichtsmaßnahme, wenn man eigentlich keine Ahnung hat und die Situation wenigstens nicht verschlimmern will (sieht man mal von den verlorenen Kosten ab).
Aber sie bringt einem einem funktionierenden Endlager keinen Millimeter näher.




			Viele heißt viele die zur Zeit gebaut werden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Und deren Endkosten, Sicherheit und Zuverlässigkeit im Alltagsbetrieb somit noch gar nicht bekannt sind...







Ich bin schon in meinem dritten Post in diesem Thread ausführlich auf dieses Thema eingegangen ohne das du darauf geantwortet hättest:
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
Da schreibst du lang und breit über Brutreaktoren im Vergleich zu konventionellen. Darum geht es nicht. Es geht auch nicht um die erwähnten subnationalen Gruppierungen.
Es geht darum, dass bei der Postulierung einer nuklearen Energieversorgung auch alle Nationen ein moralisches Recht darauf hätten. Einschließlich Iran, Nordkorea, Afghanistan und Somalia. Einschließlich eigener bzw. zumindest von erklärten Feinden unabhängigen Aufbereitung und Anreicherung.
Die Antwort, wie du damit umgehen willst (Kolonialpolitik mit globaler Unterdrückung? Akzeptanz weltweiter atomarer Aufrüstung?), bist du uns schuldig.*


----------



## Superwip (4. Oktober 2013)

> Es wurde nicht beschädigt, aber um das zu verhindern mussten gezielt Gas und Dampf abgelassen werden, womit die Funktion eines Containments nicht mehr erfüllt wurde


 
Der Überdruck wurde durch das (im Gegensatz zu Fukushima) gefilterte Ventingsystem abgelassen sodass es im wesentlichen nur zu einer Freisetzung von Edelgasen (v.A. Krypton 85) kam. Radioaktive Edelgase können aber nicht oder nur sehr schwer ausgefiltert werden, verdünnen sich in der Atmosphäre aber sehr schnell, werden nicht vom Körper aufgenommen und reichern sich nicht in der Nahrungskette an. Edelgase können damit keine dauerhafte Kontamination verursachen.

Radioaktive Edelgase sind im großen und ganzen nur gefährlich wenn man eine größere Dosis einatmet, dann können sie prinzipiell Lungenkrebs auslösen. Dazu dürfte es bei TMI aber in keinem Fall gekommen sein.

Aus diesem Grund wird die Freisetzung von radioaktiven Edelgasen bei schweren Störfällen in Kauf genommen, das ist und war auch in diesem Fall nicht auslegungsüberschreitend.



> In Tschernobyl gab es kein sekundäres Containment, das ist ein Unterschied. Und der Verschluss des primären hat sich mit soviel Wucht verabschiedet, dass er das sekundäre Containment eines typischen deutschen AKWs dieser Zeit vermutlich schlichtweg durchschlagen hätte.


 
Die Containments deutscher Kernkraftwerke aus dieser Zeit waren und sind auch nur für Unfälle ausgelegt die in den selben Kraftwerken passieren können.

Das Confinement der RBMKs 2. und 3. Generation hat zwar die selbe Funktion wie der Sicherheitsbehälter anderer Reaktortypen ist aber weit weniger druckfest als die Meisten.



> Ein Druckbehälter ist kein mechanisch gering belastetes Bauteil (selbst bei einem Flüssigmetallkreislauf nicht, dafür reichen allein schon die Temperaturbelastungen und das enorme Gewicht) und Öffnungen/Durchführungen für Steuerung, Überwachung, Wartung und vor allem den Sekundärkreislauf machen die Bezeichnung "Schwachstellenlosigkeit" einfach nur lächerlich.


 
Die Durchführungen in den Reaktorbehältern gängiger (aller bei denen es mir bekannt ist) flüssigmetallgekühlter Reaktoren sind (im Gegensatz zu üblichen Leichtwasserreaktoren) ausschließlich über der Oberfläche des Flüssigmetalls angebracht, ein Leck an so einer Stelle führt natürlich nicht zu einem Auslaufen. Das Eindringen von Luft durch so ein Leck kann zwar bei SNRs zu einem begrenzten Natriumbrand führen aber selbst bei einem massiven Leck sollte sich dieser in Grenzen halten da durch das Verbrennen des Sauerstoffs der Sauerstoffanteil in der Natriumnahen Gasschicht sinkt. Die Luft würde wohl auch nicht in großen Mengen einströmen, ein solcher Brand wäre leicht zu löschen. Bei einigen SNRs ist auch der Bereich oberhalb des Reaktorbehälters im Betrieb mit Inertgas gefüllt, bei anderen ist das zumindest im Notfall als Löschmaßnahme möglich.



> Du willst Heizdrähte, die Blei schmelzen können, quer durch den Kern ziehen? Jede einzelne Leitung damit umhüllen?
> Viel Spaß mit dem Design. Mir wäre kein Reaktor bekannt, der das auch nur versucht.


 
Alle gängigen Bleigekühlten Reaktoren sind in Poolbauweise ausgeführt und haben Blei nur im Primärkreislauf. Es gibt also gar keine Leitungen die bleigefüllt sind. Ein elektrisches Heizsystem im Pool zu integrieren sollte kein großes Problem sein.

Das einfrieren der Reaktoren der U-Boote der Alpha Klasse war ja auch nur ein so größeres Problem da dort Blei-Wismut verwendet wurde welches eine Dichteanomalie besitzt und sich beim Erstarren ausdehnt was natürlich zu erheblichen Schäden führt und bei reinem Blei nicht der Fall ist.



> Tschernobyl hatte ein, laut Ansicht der Konstrukteure, ausreichend schnelles Regel- und Abschaltsystem, aber de facto keinerlei Selbstregelungskapazitäten, die auch bei unzureichendem Eingriff von außen Katastrophenzustände hätten verhindern können.
> Du forderst einen Reaktor mit, laut Ansicht der Konstrukteure, ausrechend schnellem Regel- und Abschaltsystem, der aber de facto keinerlei Selbstregelungskapazitäten hat.
> 
> Das einzige, was nicht wie in Tschernobyl ist, ist das Wissen um Tschernobyl, was die unbegrenzte Zahl möglicher unbeabsichtigter oder unzureichend durchdachter Konstruktionsfehler von "unendlich" auf "unendlich - 1" reduziert. Wie bereits erwähnt, hat es nichts mit Sicherheit zu tun, wenn man sich darauf verlässt, an alle Eventualitäten gedacht zu haben. Denn das hat man nie.


 
Die Konstrukteure von Tschernobyl waren der Ansicht das ihr Design einigermaßen sicher ist (nicht explodieren kann) ist !solange! es im Rahmen der Vorschriften bedient wird. Das ist aus heutiger Sicht wohl im großen und ganzen richtig. Weniger schwere Unfallszenarien einschließlich Kernschmelzen sind aber auch bei vorschriftsgemäßer Bedienung möglich und wurden wohl in Kauf genommen, Tschernobyl war auch nicht der einzige schwerere Unfall in einem RBMK wobei alle anderen zunächst vertuscht wurden.

Externe Experten konnten die Auslegung und Sicherheit der RBMK Reaktoren im Detail nicht überprüfen da genauere Informationen zumindest vor der Wende geheim gehalten wurden.

Fakt ist jedenfalls:
-Die RBMKs haben und hatten kein dezidiertes Notabschaltsystem und konnten nur über die Steuerstäbe (sowie prinzipiell Borsäure) abgeschaltet werden welche nur langsam bewegt werden können.
-Wobei die Steuerstäbe erst wenn sie relativ weit eingefahren sind einen reduzierenden Effekt auf die Kritikalität haben, unter Umständen ist ihr Einfluss sogar am Anfang positiv (wobei die Bedingungen dafür eine Fehlbedienung voraussetzen)
-Die RBMKs haben einen stark positiven Voidkoeffizienten (und das obwohl sie sie als Siedewasserreaktoren ausgelegt sind)
-Das Reaktorschutzsystem war stark vom Bedienpersonal abhängig

Das war den Entwicklern sicherlich bekannt und wurde in Kauf genommen. Das diese Infos nicht öffentlich bekanntgegeben wurde ist wohl nicht weiter verwunderlich.

Mit modernen Reaktorentwicklungen, einschließlich solchen die einen positiven Voidkoeffizienten besitzen ist das kaum vergleichbar.



> Hat bei der Konstruktion von Tschernobyl auch niemand verstanden. Weswegen "verstehe ich nicht" nicht mehr als Kriterium für "muss dann wohl sicher sein" ist.


 
Was genau soll sich denn verkanten und warum? Die Steuerstäbe aufgrund einer massiven Deformierung des Kerns? So etwas sollte nicht passieren können da der Kern durch die Verformung gemäß seiner Auslegung vorher unterkritisch werden würde.



> In einem Flüssignatrium-Reaktor mag das noch funktionieren, aber du wolltest aus Sicherheitsgründen flüssiges Blei nehmen. Da fällt die Mehrheit der Substanzen aber nicht mehr nach unten, erst recht nicht schnell. Gravitation kann man allenfalls noch im Rahmen passiver Konvektion berücksichtigen, aber alle anderen Sicherheitskonzepte müssen unabhängig davon funktionieren. Hier nicht der Fall.


 
Dann treiben die Stäbe oder Bestandteile davon eben nach oben aus dem Kern.

Wichtig ist das selbst eine kleine Änderung der Kerngeometrie eine große und in der Regel negative Auswirkung auf die Kritikalität hat.

Bleigekühlte Reaktoren haben aber, wie gesagt, bei geeignetem Kerndesign auch aus anderen Gründen einen negativen Temperatur- und Voidkoeffizienten.



> Nett, aber letztlich nur eine Begrenzung der maximalen Leistungssteigerung.


 
Nein, das bewirkt das der Reaktor unabhängig von jeder aktiven Steuerung oberhalb einer bestimmten Kühlmitteltemperatur komplett abgeschaltet wird.



> Das sekundäre Kühlmedium hat einen Siedepunkt von ca. 100 °C und der Wärmetauscher befindet sich im primären Druckbehälter (Poolbauweise). Bei einer Undichtigkeit im Wärmetauscher oder dessen Zu- und Ableitungen kann also der volle Druck auf alle Teile des Reaktors wirken und alle müssen diesen Standhalten.
> Das einzige, was dir Blei in Sachen Durck erspart, ist die mechanische Ermüdung in Folge von Druckwechseln, weil die im Normalbetrieb nicht mehr auf das primäre Containment wirken. Alles andere mag von der Atomindustrie gerne praktiziert werden, um Kosten zu sparen, hat mit einem Sicherheitsgewinn aber nichts mehr zu tun.


 
Im Dampferzeuger befindet sich nur eine geringe Menge Wasser bzw. Dampf, ein Überdruck im Reaktorbehälter könnte bei einem bleigekühlten Reaktor auch einfach durch Überdruckventile und/oder Berstscheiben abgebaut werden. Aus dem restlichen Primärkreis würde nach einer kurzen Abkühlung kaum Dampf nachkommen.

Es gibt auch Konzepte für bleigekühlte Reaktoren bei denen es keinen Wärmetauscher gibt. Dampf wird erzeugt indem das Speisewasser in irgendeiner Weise physisch mit dem Blei gemischt wird. Hier hat man natürlich einen Druck im Pool der mindestens mit einem Druckwasserreaktor vergleichbar ist was in gewisser Weise natürlich ein sicherheitstechnischer Nachteil ist. Man hat dann natürlich Bleitröpfchen im ganzen Dampfkreislauf aber bei geeigneter Auslegung ist das anscheinend vertretbar.



> Hast du einen Link, wie das erreicht wird? Alles, was ich finden kann, betont ausdrücklich die Poolbauweise, wobei der große Pool zugleich auch eine wichtige Rolle bei der passiven Kühlung im Störfall spielt - also keinerlei Konvektionshindernisse geschweige denn Unterteilungen aufweisen darf. Normalerweise würde ein derartiges Becken auslaufen, wenn ein Leck auftritt.


 
Ein Leck im Reaktorbehälter des PRISM ist ein Auslegungsstörfall da der Reaktorbehälter von einem Sicherheitsbehälter eingeschlossen wird. Der Zwischenraum zwischen dem Sicherheitsbehälter und dem Reaktorbehälter ist mit Argon unter Überdruck gefüllt, kommt es zu einem Leck füllt sich der Zwischenraum mit Natrium (aber aufgrund des Überdrucks nicht sofort) aber das Natriumniveau sinkt nicht in kritischem Maß ab da das Volumen des Zwischenraums erheblich kleiner ist als das Volumen des Reaktorbehälters. Erst wenn beide Behälter gleichzeitig versagen kommt es zu einem auslegungsüberschreitenden Störfall.

Die Integrität beider Behälter wird im Betrieb laufend überwacht (indem der Druck im Zwischenraum gemessen wird).

http://gehitachiprism.com/wp-content/themes/geh_prism/resources/PRISM_Triplett_Loewen_Dooies.pdf



> Nein. Es gibt mehrfach redundante und oftmals (nicht nur bei PRISM - und übrigens auch nicht nur bei Flüssigmetallkühlungen) passive Umwälzsysteme. Aber eine Umwälzung ist noch kein Kühlsystem. Dazu braucht es zusätzlich den Wärmetauscher und vor allem das Medium - und letzteres gibt es in allen mir bekannten Reaktoren genau einmal (auch wenn es bei einem Kern nach CANDU-Vorbild bei großtem Aufwand denkbar wäre, getrennte Kreisläufe zu verwenden). Insbesondere bei Pool-Konzepten geht das auch gar nicht anders. Und sobald du ein Leck in diesem Pool hast, hast du ein verdammt großes Problem, denn noch soviel Not-Umwälzsysteme helfen dir gar nichts, wenn es nichts mehr umzuwälzen gibt.
> In einem Wassergekühlten Reaktor kann man kurzzeitig noch Einspritzlösungen mit zusätzlichem Wasser nutzen, zumindest solange, wie Platz im sekundären Containment ist, um das auslaufende Wasser aufzufangen. (Siehe Fukushima - nur dass man da nicht darauf geachtet hat, dass das sekundäre Containment bei der kombinierten Katastrophenbelastung aus Erdbeben und Explosionen, die überhaupt erst zum Leck führen, und dem Gewicht der Wassermassen, auch dicht bleibt. Aber kann halt nicht an alles denken)
> Aber bei Natriumkühlung verbietet sich das von selbst und selbst bei Flüssigblei dürfte allein die enorme Speicherwärme des Pools einfach nur gigantische Dampfexplosionen verursachen. Eine Flüssigblei-Einspritzung dagegen ist weder energetisch noch technisch praktiabel - derartige Reaktoren sind bei einem Kühlmittelverlust unkühlbar. Es kommt zwangsläufig zur Kernschmelze.
> Der einzige Schutz davor ist die Verhinderung von Lecks - aber wie bereits mehrfach geschildert ist das nur sehr bedingt ein "Sicherheits"konzept, denn es lebt davon, dass man keine Eventualität vergisst. Echte Sicherheit dagegen ist nur gegeben, wenn das sekundäre System auch dann noch funktioniert, wenn das primäre System aus unerwarteten Gründen komplett ausfällt. Maßnahmen zur Stabilisierung des primären Systems können dieser Anforderung naturgemäß nicht gerecht werden.


 
Nochmal:

Beim PRISM wird das Pool von außen an seiner Wand passiv mit Luft gekühlt, völlig unabhängig von der normalen Kühlung. Diese Kühlung ist so ausgelegt das die Nachzerfallswärme dauerhaft abgeführt werden kann. Und sie funktioniert auch noch wenn der Primärkreis/Pool ein Leck hat solange der Sicherheitsbehälter nicht ebenfalls schwer beschädigt ist.

Eine vergleichbare passive Notkühlung gibt es auch beim SAFR bei dem die Kühlung aber nicht über die Wand des Sicherheitsbehälters sondern über einen luftdurchströmten Wärmetauscher erfolgt.

Ein massiver Verlust von Primärkühlmittel ist bei allen flüssigmetallgekühlten Reaktoren natürlich ein größeres Problem als bei Leichtwasserreaktoren (mangels Überdruck im Reaktorbehälter aber, wie gesagt, unwahrscheinlicher). Um die Folgen einer Kernschmelze (eventuell in Kombination mit massivem Kühlmittelverlust) kleinzuhalten besitzen viele flüssigmetallgekühlte Reaktoren auch einen Kernfänger. Der Kernfänger ist dabei so ausgelegt das er durch den geschmolzenen Kern nicht zerstört werden kann zumindest solange das Corium mit dem Kühlmittel bzw. Resten des Kühlmittels bedeckt ist. Bei einigen Ausführungen ist auch das nicht erforderlich, zumindest wenn der Kernfänger aktiv gekühlt werden kann.

Das Szenario das das Kühlmittel sich so stark erhitzt das der Reaktorbehälter seine Festigkeit verliert und zerstört wird ist bei den meisten Modellen gemäß ihrer Auslegung nicht möglich solange nicht alle aktiven und passiven Notkühlsysteme ausgefallen sind da die Nachzerfallswärme ansonsten nicht ausreicht um solche Kühlmitteltemperaturen zu erreichen, auch bei einen Störfall mit einer Leistungsexkursion ist ein derartiger Verlauf ausgeschlossen da der Kern vorher unterkritisch wird- und sei es durch eine (Teil-) Kernschmelze. 
Bleigekühlte Reaktoren verhalten sich bei einem solchen Störfall natürlich völlig anders als Natriumgekühlte; das Blei ist nicht brennbar und kaum radioaktiv dafür schwimmt eine eventuelle Kernschmelze aber auf dem Blei auf was bei der Auslegung eines solchen Reaktors natürlich berücksichtigt werden muss.

Eine aktive Notkühlung erfolgt bei flüssigmetallgekühlten Reaktoren üblicherweise über Wärmetauscher und unabhängig vom normalen Kühlkreislauf. Auch die Kernfänger sind teilweise von innen aktiv kühlbar ausgelegt und die Luft bzw. das Gas in der Reaktorgrube kann ebenfalls bei einigen Modellen über Wärmetauscher gekühlt werden, auch wenn die Reaktorgrube teilweise mit ausgelaufenem Kühlmittel gefüllt sein sollte (etwa Superphenix). Als Kühlmittel in den Notkühlkreisläufen wird oft eine eutektische Natrium-Kalium Legierung verwendet die bei Raumtemperatur flüssig ist und bei einem Leck nicht mit Natrium reagiert.

Als Wärmesenke nutzen diese Notkühlkreisläufe meist einen Radiator.

Bei Blei kann auch ein Kühlmittel, etwa Wasser, in das Blei eingespritzt und mit diesem vermischt oder auf die Oberfläche des Bleis gespritzt werden. Wasser würde in so einem Fall natürlich schlagartig verdampfen, die Wassermenge muss entsprechend dosiert werden damit es nicht zu einer Dampfexplosion kommt, der entstehende Dampf muss abgeführt werden können da es sonst zu einer Dampfexplosion kommt. Ist die Bleitemperatur ausreichend abgesenkt kann die gesamte Reaktorgrube mit Wasser geflutet werden. Zu beachten ist dabei natürlich das das Blei massiv mit gelösten Spaltprodukten kontaminiert sein kann wenn es bereits eine Kernschmelze gegeben hat, Reste der Brennstäbe können auch auf der Oberfläche des Bleis aufschwimmen. In so einem Fall würde der entstehende Dampf natürlich stark kontaminiert und dürfte nicht ungefiltert in die Umwelt kommen. Um einen Kühlmittelverlust bei einem bleigekühlten Reaktor auszugleichen kann man ein Notspeisesystem mit einer Wismutlegierung mit niedrigem Schmelzpunkt einbauen. Die Nachteile die Wismut mit sich bringt sind nach einem Kühlmittelverluststörfall im großen und ganzen nicht relevant. Bei diesen Überlegungen muss man immer bedenken das man ja nur die Nachzerfallswärme abführen muss, insbesondere bei kleineren Reaktoren ist die Energiemenge die dadurch abgeführt werden muss hier recht überschaubar. Beachtet werden muss dabei (und wird wohl auch) das die Nachzerfallswärme bei Brutreaktoren ein etwas anderes Verhalten zeigt als bei thermischen, insbesondere führt Uran 239 zu einem langsameren Abklingen in den ersten Minuten und Neptunium 239 zu einem langsameren Abklingen in den ersten Tagen.

In Natrium oder NaK gekühlten Reaktoren ist eine Noteinspritzung bzw. Noteinspeisung von flüssigem NaK oder Kalium, prinzipiell auch von Natrium (wobei Natrium den Nachteil hätte das der Notkühlmittelvorrat immer geheizt werden müsste) möglich, womit man einen Kühlmittelverlust ausgleichen könnte, auch ein Inertgas kann zur Kühlung eingespritzt werden erhöht aber natürlich schnell den Druck im Containment wenn nicht an anderer Stelle über ein (hoffentlich gefiltertes) System Druck abgelassen wird. Ich kenne aber keinen Reaktor oder ein konkretes Reaktorkonzept in dem so eine Lösung vorgesehen ist.
Eventuell ist es bei manchen Modellen Möglich das Natrium des Sekundärkreislaufs einzuspeisen.

Insbesondere bei bleigekühlten Reaktoren kann ein  kompletter Kühlmittelverluststörfall auch praktisch ausgeschlossen werden indem die Reaktorgrube so dimensioniert ist das der Kern auch bei einer Zerstörung des Reaktorbehälters nicht freiliegt.



> "haben" nicht, du wolltest den Einsatz schneller Brüter aber mit Szenarien rechtfertigen, in denen dem so ist.
> Hast du also damals oder jetzt Schrott gelabert?


 
Der Einsatz schneller Brüter ist mittelfristig nicht notwendig. Die Wirtschaftlichkeit Schneller Brüter steigt aber natürlich mit dem Uranpreis weshalb es nicht unbedingt sinnvoll ist bei den derzeitigen Preisen auf Brüter zu setzen. Was ich auch nie bezweifelt habe.

Die Möglichkeiten die schnelle Brüter bieten sind aber jedenfalls ein Totschlagargument gegenüber Behauptungen das Uran in ansatzweise absehbarer Zukunft so knapp werden könnte das es nicht mehr in ausreichender Menge zur Verfügung steht um Kernkraftwerke nutzen zu können oder das es so teuer werden könnte das die Nutzung von Kernkraftwerken unwirtschaftlich wird.

Studien in den 1980ern kamen zu dem Schluss das die Baukosten eines SNR etwa 1,1 mal so hoch sind wie bei einem damaligen modernen Leichtwasserreaktor wenn die Technologie erst einmal etabliert ist. Das kann man schnell durch geringere Brennstoffkosten wettmachen. Einige Generation IV Konzepte haben sogar zumindest auf dem Papier das Potenzial noch billiger zu sein.



> - Wie bereits vor einer Seite dargelegt sind die Baukosten für halbwegs sichere AKWs in Europa derzeit annähernd so teuer, wie von Solarkraftwerken und betragen somit ein Vielfaches der Baukosten von Windkraftwerken. Die Installationskosten von Atomkraft sind also höher.


 
Nochmal: Windräder aufstellen alleine reicht für eine stabile Energieversorgung nicht aus, es müssen auch die Netze ausgebaut und Speicher und/oder Backup Kraftwerke gebaut werden. Wie billig das ist kann man anhand der Entwicklung der Strompreise in Deutschland (insbesondere auch im Vergleich zu Staaten die auf die Kernenergie setzen) beobachten.

Außerdem haben Kernkraftwerke mit 60 Jahren und mehr bei modernen Anlagen eine zumindest aus technischer Sicht viel höhere Lebenserwartung als eine übliche Windturbine.



> - Bei den Wartungskosten habe ich keine Gegenüberstellung - aber wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Windkrafttechniker viele dutzend bis einige hundert Windräder, also Nettoleistungen von ettlichen 100 MW betreuen kann, dann dürfte ein AKW mit seinen aufwendigen Sicherheitseinrichtungen nicht billiger sein. Ersatzteile sind sowieso teurer. Atomkraft ist also auch hier teurer.


 
Kernenergie ist hier wahrscheinlich tatsächlich etwas teurer wobei aber auch hier die Wartungskosten der dazugehörigen Infrastruktur und der Speicher und/oder Backupkraftwerke eingerechnet werden muss.



> - Entsorgungskosten. Mich dünkt, Atomkraft ist hier etwas teurer.


 
Die Entsorgungskosten sind nur schwer zu bestimmen da sie sich von Land zu Land stark unterscheiden und von politischen Entscheidungen abhängen.



> - politische Kosten. Sagt bescheid, wenn Deutschland Millionen in einen NATO-Einsatz investieren muss, um den Iran am Einsatz von Windtechnologie zu hindern.


 
... 



> - Kosten im Schadensfall. Bislang mussten noch keine Landstriche nach Photovoltaikexplosionen umgesiedelt werden.


 
Dafür sind schon etliche Häuser aufgrund von Photovoltaikanlagen abgebrannt. Dezentrale Anlagen bedingen dezentrale Schäden.

Wenn man Schäden an den Anlagen selbst zu den "Wartungskosten" rechnet dann könnten die Erneuerbaren in Deutschland hier bereits gegenüber der Kernenergie im Nachteil sein.

Bei Wasser-Speicherkraftwerken kann es (und ist es in der Vergangenheit schon) auch zu katastrophalen Dammbrüchen kommen.



> - Werbungskosten. Mag sein, dass Windkraft eigentlich höhere Invesitionen in Publicitymaßnahmen hätte (die um den Wert ihrer Eigenheime besorgten Gegner verhalten sich jedenfalls manchmal in einer Art und Weise, dass man sich eine gemütliche Anti-AKW-Demo wünschen würde  ), aber zumindest bislang erscheint mir die Atomlobby noch deutlich besser finanziert.


 
Eine wirklich ernstzunehmende geschweige denn finanzstarke Atomlobby gibt es im Deutschsprachigen Raum seit mindestens einem Jahrzehnt nicht mehr. Links-Grüne Journalisten propagieren Wind- und Sonnenenergie zudem völlig kostenlos.



> Und wieviele nicht-SNRs, die man ja tunlichst vermeiden sollte (siehe oben), können das praktisch?


 
Äh...

Mit 100% MOX aus Plutonium und abgereichertem Uran bzw. Natururan und damit einem Pu-Anteil von bis zu über 80% am Spaltmaterial können fast alle Leichtwasserreaktoren der Generation III gemäß ihrer Auslegung betrieben werden, etwa EPR, ABWR und AP-1000, auch einige ältere Reaktoren unterstützen einen Betrieb mit 100% MOX (insbesondere etwa die neueren KWU Reaktoren und sämtliche CANDU Reaktoren) oder können zumindest relativ einfach umgerüstet werden wobei in der Regel die größten Kosten durch Genehmigungsverfahren entstehen. Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher ob es überhaupt Reaktoren gibt die zwar MOX unterstützen aber nur zu einem begrenzten Anteil.

Wenn man bedenkt das der Aufbau eines vollständig geschlossenen Brennstoffkreislaufs mit 100% Uranausnutzung ein sehr langfristiges Projekt ist ist die Tauglichkeit aktueller Reaktoren auch von nur untergeordneter Bedeutung.



> Gezahlt wurden laut Wiki <100 Millionen Entschädigung für Sach- und Gesundheitsschäden. Allein die Schätzungen über Wertverluste gehen in die Milliarden, dazu kommen die Auswirkungen auf Neugeborene (bzw. eben nicht) in den folgenden Jahren. Juristisch gesicherte Angaben gibt es leider keine, weil nahezu alle Gerichtsverfahren in außergerichtlichen Einigungen, oftmals mit Schweigeklausel, endeten. Unterm Strich bleibt trotzdem ein nenneswerter Schaden für die Gesellschaft - und das in einer Situation, der eine echte Katastrophe gerade noch verhindert werden konnte.


 
Einen gravierenden Wertverlust von Grundstücken herbeiführen kann nicht nur die Radiophobie sondern auch die Windenergie...



> Dachten die USA auch, auf einmal hatte eine kleine Gruppe schwach bewaffneter Araber einen gigantischen Schaden angerichtet, unter dem die Welt bis heute leidet.


 
Ganz ohne den Angriff auf eine kerntechnische Anlage...



> Oder einen Flüssiggastanker (den man wiederum gegen Einsatz von 1-2 Handfeuerwaffen erhält) und eine Hand voll Sprengladungen.


 
Wie genau soll man mit einem Flüssiggastanker ein Kernkraftwerk gravierend beschädigen?

Man müsste:

1) Den Tanker entern
2) Ohne aufgehalten zu werden in den Hafen eines unzureichend geschützten Kernkraftwerks fahren
3) Den Tanker sprengen...
4)...war gar nicht so leicht ist. Um eine wirklich große Explosion auszulösen (alles andere wird für einen massiven Schaden an einem KKW nicht ausreichen) muss man zuerst ein möglichst homogenes Gas-Luft Gemisch erzeugen und dieses erst dann zünden. Dazu müsste man erst Lecks in den Tank schlagen oder sprengen ohne das es zu einem Brand kommt, eine geeignet dosierte Explosion im inneren des Tanks auslösen die das Gas aber nicht zünden darf und einige Zeit später das Gasgemisch zünden. Bei stärkerem Wind ist das praktisch unmöglich.
5) Bei den meisten Anlagen in der EU und (fast) allen mir bekannten an Küsten sollte das Reaktorgebäude/Containment einer solchen Explosion dennoch standhalten können, vor allem angesichts einer Entfernung von mindestens etwa 200m zur Küste. Die massive Zerstörung der Infrastruktur am Kraftwerksgelände könnte schlimmstenfalls zu einem Unfallverlauf ähnlich dem in Fukushima-Daiichi führen wenn die Notstromversorgung zerstört ist und nicht schnell genug wieder hergestellt werden kann. Ich halte das aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich da auch die Notstromanlagen, Notstromdiesel, Notspeisegebäude usw. üblicherweise mehr oder weniger verbunkert sind.

Wenn man den Tanker im Hafen einer Großstadt sprengt hat man wohl eine größere Chance mehr Schaden anzurichten.



> Davon abgesehen ist es Greenpeace-Aktivisten (deren klischeehaftes Aussehen leicht nachzuahmen wäre) iirc schon mehrfach gelungen, auf Reaktorkuppeln zu gelangen und wenn man eine Betonwand aus kürzester Entfernung durchschlagen will, braucht man keine ausgefeilten Waffensysteme mehr, sondern wesentlich gängigere Abbruchtechnik.


 
Wenn man es tatsächlich schafft ein Loch in das Reaktorgebäude zu sprengen wofür man einen ganzen Haufen richtig sehr starken Sprengstoff und/oder eventuell mehrere Anläufe benötigt hat man den Reaktor damit noch lange nicht beschädigt. Darin das man nicht so zimperlich mit Greenpeace Aktivisten umgehen sollte wie das insbesondere in Deutschland üblich ist sind wir uns wohl einig.



> (Davon abgesehen haben/hatten IRA, RAF, ETA, El Kaida und diverse mafiöse Organisationen definitiv zugang zu panzerbrechender Waffentechnik. Und mit jedem nordafrikanischen/arabischen Land, dass in Flamen aufgeht, ist mehr in Umlauf. Selbst diese scheinbar hohe Anforderung ist also nur ein Erschwernis für eigenständig agierende Täter, aber kein Limit für organisierte Gruppierungen.


 
Panzerbrechende Waffentechnik ist eine Sache... Bunkerbrechende eine andere.

Um wirklich Schaden anzurichten braucht man ein Waffensystem das das Reaktorgebäude und Containment durchschlagen kann und erst im inneren (und zwar mit einer richtig ordentlichen Wucht sodass auch ein relevanter Schaden angerichtet wird) explodiert, dazu sind nur moderne, schwere bunkerbrechende Bomben und schwere Artillerie in der Lage, ich denke das selbst eine 155mm Haubitze nicht ausreichen würde. Auch moderne schultergestützte Waffensysteme wie etwa die bunkerbrechende Ausführung der Panzerfaust 3 "Bunkerfaust" können ein übliches Containment nicht durchdringen (geschweige denn Schaden am Reaktor anrichten). Kann ein Waffensystem das Reaktorgebäude und Containment nicht durchschlagen sind mehrere Treffer an mehr oder weniger genau der selben Stelle nötig was aus einer gewissen Entfernung natürlich auch nicht einfach ist.

Ich denke nicht das irgendwelche Terrorgruppen, die Mafia oder sonst wer über ein Waffensystem verfügt und dieses verdeckt nach Europa transportieren und hier einsetzen kann das ernsthaften Schaden an einem modernen Reaktorgebäude anrichten kann. Wenn doch könnten solche Gruppen auch auf andere Art und Weise enormen Schaden anrichten.



> Jein. Der Fehler "wir haben radioaktives Material reingestellt" wurde in Gorleben (noch) nicht gemacht.
> Der Fehler "wir haben Abermillionen € in etwas versenkt, dass letztlich keine zweifelsfreie Sicherheit bieten kann" dagegen schon.


 
Was genau hast du eigentlich gegen Endlager in Salzstein und was wäre deiner Meinung nach eine bessere Alternative?



> Davon merke ich nichts. Neueste Meldung ist der Einschluss von Kamern mit Beton nach Vorbild des Flutungskonzeptes.


 
Gut, vielleicht wird so ja etwas weniger Steuergeld verschwendet



> Da schreibst du lang und breit über Brutreaktoren im Vergleich zu konventionellen. Darum geht es nicht. Es geht auch nicht um die erwähnten subnationalen Gruppierungen.
> Es geht darum, dass bei der Postulierung einer nuklearen Energieversorgung auch alle Nationen ein moralisches Recht darauf hätten. Einschließlich Iran, Nordkorea, Afghanistan und Somalia. Einschließlich eigener bzw. zumindest von erklärten Feinden unabhängigen Aufbereitung und Anreicherung.
> Die Antwort, wie du damit umgehen willst (Kolonialpolitik mit globaler Unterdrückung? Akzeptanz weltweiter atomarer Aufrüstung?), bist du uns schuldig.


 
Ich denke das man keinem Land den Zugang zu ziviler Kerntechnik verwehren sollte. Eine Kontrolle des Brennstoffkreislaufs durch die IAEA ist dabei sicher kein schlechter Ansatz und sollte weiter ausgebaut werden. Ich denke allerdings nicht das es (zumindest auf friedlichem Weg) mittel bis langfristig möglich sein wird Staaten die ein Kernwaffenprogramm starten wollen daran zu hindern.

Ich sehe keine Möglichkeit eine weltweite nukleare Aufrüstung mittel bis langfristig zu verhindern, der Verzicht auf Kernkraftwerke oder zivile Kerntechnik im allgemeinen ist jedenfalls sicher kein sinnvoller Ansatz. Wie gesagt sind Atombomben auch nur eine Art von gefährlichen Massenvernichtungswaffen und ohne moderne Trägersysteme die mindestens genauso schwer zu bauen und oder zu beschaffen sind sind sie fast wertlos.

Einer eventuellen direkten Bedrohung durch eine feindlich gesonnene Atommacht sollten wir durch eine geeignete Aufrüstung und Militärstrategie die es uns ermöglicht einen Atomkrieg möglichst schnell und verlustarm zu gewinnen begegnen.

Wie gesagt: Was willst du noch für Technologien verbieten nur weil man darauf Waffensysteme aufbauen kann?

Chemie-> Chemische Waffen
Biotechnologie, Medizintechnik -> Biowaffen
Radiopharmaka/Strahlenterapie -> Auch hier ist das selbe Know-How wie zum Bau von Kernwaffen nötig (man denke daran das der Iran seine Urananreicherung auf über 20% mit dem Betrieb eines Materialtestreaktors rechtfertigt der vor allem auch zur Produktion von in der Medizin genutzten Isotopen dient)
Raumfahrt -> Interkontinentale Waffensysteme
...

Albert Einstein hat ja gesagt:"Ich bin nicht sicher, mit welchen Waffen der dritte Weltkrieg ausgetragen wird, aber im vierten Weltkrieg werden sie mit Stöcken und Steinen kämpfen"... wenn es nach dir ginge würde wohl schon der dritte Weltkrieg mit Stöcken und Steinen und vielleicht dem ein oder anderen Windrad ausgetragen weil alle anderen pösen Risikotechnologien verboten wurden.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Tschernobyl war auch nicht der einzige schwerere Unfall in einem RBMK *wobei alle anderen zunächst vertuscht wurden*.


 
Das ist ja das größere Problem.
Eine Fehlbedienung oder ein Fehler oder sonst was hin oder her. Heute kann man -- ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster -- relativ schnell Gegenmaßnahmen einleiten wenn das Ausmaß bekannt ist. Auch international.
Aber solange Staaten -- wie damals die Sowjetunion -- oder Unternehmen wie Tepco ihre eigenen Fehlmaßnahmen und falsche Einschätzungen und sonst was unter den Teppich kehren -- und ich habe teilweise den Eindruck dass die da Teppiche von gigantischem Ausmaß liegen haben müssen -- habe ich absolut kein Vertrauen in eine so dermaßen gefährliche Technologie. 

Jedes Kernkraftwerk muss voll transparent laufen. Jede noch so kleine Störung muss sofort gemeldet werden. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Außerdem haben Kernkraftwerke mit 60 Jahren und mehr bei modernen Anlagen eine zumindest aus technischer Sicht viel höhere Lebenserwartung als eine übliche Windturbine.


 
Wie oft wird denn eine Windturbine nachgerüstet und was kosten dann diese Nachrüstungen im Vergleich zu den Nachrüstungen beim Kernkraftwerk?
Was kostet eigentlich der Austausch der Brennelemente? Weiß das einer?



Superwip schrieb:


> Wie genau soll man mit einem Flüssiggastanker ein Kernkraftwerk gravierend beschädigen?
> 
> Man müsste:
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke ruyven meint den Tanker mit Rädern dran der hin und wieder mal auf Autobahnen und Straßen fährt. 
Ich habe jedenfalls schon ein paar gesehen.
Man kann natürlich auch einen Tanker mit Kerosin, Benzin oder Diesel nehmen.
Das hinzugezogene "Begleitfahrzeug" hat noch etwas Ammoniumnitrat geladen.


----------



## Superwip (4. Oktober 2013)

> Jedes Kernkraftwerk muss voll transparent laufen. Jede noch so kleine Störung muss sofort gemeldet werden.


 
Ein Veröffentlichen kleinster Störungen führt erfahrungsgemäß nur dazu das kleinste Störungen überdramatisiert werden.

Meldungen an die Aufsichtsbehörden und über Organisationen wie die WANO und IAEA/OSART an andere Kraftwerksbetreiber (um daraus zu lernen) sind aber natürlich bei allen Störfällen sinnvoll, das wird aber im großen und ganzen auch so gemacht.

In RBMKs gab es aber schon vor Tschernobyl sogar Kernschmelzen von denen niemand etwas erfahren hat.



> Wie oft wird denn eine Windturbine nachgerüstet und was kosten dann diese Nachrüstungen im Vergleich zu den Nachrüstungen beim Kernkraftwerk?
> Was kostet eigentlich der Austausch der Brennelemente? Weiß das einer?


 
Eine übliche Revision in einem größeren Kernkraftwerk inklusive Wartung, Prüfungen usw. kostet so etwa 15-20 Millionen Euro (pro Block) wovon eine knappe Million (stark schwankend) auf die Kosten der neuen Brennelemente entfällt.



> Ich denke ruyven meint den Tanker mit Rädern dran der hin und wieder mal auf Autobahnen und Straßen fährt.
> Ich habe jedenfalls schon ein paar gesehen.
> Man kann natürlich auch einen Tanker mit Kerosin, Benzin oder Diesel nehmen.
> Das hinzugezogene "Begleitfahrzeug" hat noch etwas Ammoniumnitrat geladen.


 
Insbesondere in Deutschland sind Kernkraftwerksgelände vollständig mit Panzersperren- und/oder Gräben umgeben. Ein unerlaubtes Eindringen mit einem Fahrzeug ist praktisch unmöglich.

In anderen Ländern wird im Vergleich eher mehr Wert darauf gelegt das Eindringen von Personen "zu Fuß" zu verhindern aber auch dort ist es kaum möglich mit einem herkömmlichen zivilen Fahrzeug in das Kraftwerksgelände einzudringen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Meldungen an die Aufsichtsbehörden und über Organisationen wie die WANO und IAEA/OSART an andere Kraftwerksbetreiber (um daraus zu lernen) sind aber natürlich bei allen Störfällen sinnvoll, das wird aber im großen und ganzen auch so gemacht.



"Im Großen und Ganzen"?
Und wieso wird dann so viel unter den Teppich gekehrt, verheimlicht, aus gesessen, verharmlost oder einfach dementiert?

Dass ein Kernkraftwerk eine Menge Geld kostet wenn es still steht ist bekannt aber hier geht Sicherheit vor den Verlusten eines Energieunternehmens denn -- so scheint es mir -- ist den Energieunternehmen nur eins wichtig: die Gewinne vergrößern.



Superwip schrieb:


> Insbesondere in Deutschland sind Kernkraftwerksgelände vollständig mit Panzersperren- und/oder Gräben umgeben. Ein unerlaubtes Eindringen mit einem Fahrzeug ist praktisch unmöglich.


 
Bist du schon mal in Brokdorf gewesen?
Da kannst du bequem mit dem Fahrzeug direkt vor die Eingangstür fahren.
Außerdem wüsste ich auch nicht was die Belegschaft dort machen soll wenn eine Terroristengruppe mit schweren Waffen anrückt und den Laden übernehmen wollen? 
Die Polizei in Brokdorf anrufen? 

Zugang ist immer möglich. Es gibt keine 100% Abschottung. Genauso wie es keine 100% Sicherheit beim betreiben gibt.


----------



## Superwip (4. Oktober 2013)

> Meldungen an die Aufsichtsbehörden und über Organisationen wie die WANO und IAEA/OSART an andere Kraftwerksbetreiber (um daraus zu lernen) sind aber natürlich bei allen Störfällen sinnvoll, das wird aber im großen und ganzen auch so gemacht.
> "Im Großen und Ganzen"?
> Und wieso wird dann so viel unter den Teppich gekehrt, verheimlicht, aus gesessen, verharmlost oder einfach dementiert?
> 
> Dass ein Kernkraftwerk eine Menge Geld kostet wenn es still steht ist bekannt aber hier geht Sicherheit vor den Verlusten eines Energieunternehmens denn -- so scheint es mir -- ist den Energieunternehmen nur eins wichtig: die Gewinne vergrößern.


 
Aufgrund eigentlich noch harmloser Störfälle sofort Proteste, eine längere Stillstandszeit oder gar eine Stillegung befürchten zu müssen motiviert die Kraftwerksbetreiber sicher nicht dazu solche Fälle sofort und in vollem Umfang zu melden.

Dennoch sind solche Vertuschungen -nicht nur in Deutschland- Einzelfälle geblieben.



> Bist du schon mal in Brokdorf gewesen?
> Da kannst du bequem mit dem Fahrzeug direkt vor die Eingangstür fahren.


 
Leider noch nicht... vielleicht nächstes Jahr.

Das gesamte Krafwerksgelände des KBR ist mit einem wassergefüllten Graben umgeben. Es gibt nur einen befahrbaren Zugang der mit zwei (hintereinanderliegenden) schweren Toren abgesperrt werden kann, wenn man dort hineinkommt (was eventuell möglich ist da diese Zufahrt im Normalfall nicht immer abgesperrt ist) muss man aber noch einen weiteren Graben überwinden um in den Sicherheitsbereich des Kraftwerks zu kommen, auch über diesen gibt es nur eine befahrbare Brücke die im Normalfall immer blockiert ist, die Zufahrt wird nur nach erfolgter Prüfung für jeweils einzelne Fahrzeuge geöffnet.



> Außerdem wüsste ich auch nicht was die Belegschaft dort machen soll wenn eine Terroristengruppe mit schweren Waffen anrückt und den Laden übernehmen wollen?
> Die Polizei in Brokdorf anrufen?
> 
> Zugang ist immer möglich. Es gibt keine 100% Abschottung. Genauso wie es keine 100% Sicherheit beim betreiben gibt.


 
In Kernkraftwerken gibt es immer einen bewaffneten Sicherheitsdienst. Diese Wachmannschaft kann sich an strategisch wichtigen Stellen (etwa in der Warte, beim Zugang zum Kontrollbereich und bei der Einfahrt in den Sicherheitsbereich am Kraftwerksgelände) verschanzen und sollte auch eine Übermacht von Angreifern eine Weile aufhalten können, bis etwa die Polizei von Brokdorf oder wer immer als Verstärkung anrückt.

Natürlich kann nicht völlig ausgeschlossen werden das eine große, schwer bewaffnete und zu allem bereite Gruppe von Terroristen ein Kernkraftwerk erfolgreich einnehmen und/oder schwer beschädigen kann aber mit einem vergleichbaren Aufwand kann man auch an anderen Stellen enormen Schaden anrichten und viele (vermutlich erheblich mehr) Menschen ermorden.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Oktober 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich würde auch keinesfalls unterschreiben das Asse II das bisher erfolgreichste HLW Endlager ist- als solche würde ich eher die Russisch/Sowjetischen Endlager Dimitrowgrad, Sewersk und Schelesnogorsk bezeichnen. Dort wurde eine Lösung von Abfällen aus der Wiederaufbereitung über Tiefbohrlöcher in eine über 1000m tiefe, poröse Sandsteinformation gepresst.


 
Wie in Russland der atomare Müll "recycelt"/"endgelagert" wird, dürfte doch allgemein bekannt sein Sewersk.


----------



## Superwip (4. Oktober 2013)

In Sewersk wurden, wie gesagt, zwischen 1957 und 2011 insgesamt etwa 30 Millionen Kubikmeter radioaktive Lösungen, (großteils schwach- und mittel, teils aber auch Hochradioaktive) Abfälle aus der (großteils militärischen) Wiederaufbereitung, endgelagert indem sie in tiefe Sandsteinschichten injiziert wurden.

Wie sicher dieses Endlager tatsächlich ist und wie es genau geologisch aufgebaut ist weiß ich aber nicht da ich keine genaueren Informationen darüber finden kann (ich kann auch nicht Russisch).

Was mir der Wikipediaartikel in dem Zusammenhang sagen soll weiß ich nicht denn er enthält nicht einmal Informationen über dieses (weltweit übrigens größte) Endlager.



Für die Japanische und Deutsche Energie- und Atompolitik ist das aber natürlich nur von untergeordneter Bedeutung abgesehen davon das man sich das Endlagerprinzip eventuell zum Vorbild nehmen könnte.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Oktober 2013)

Wo gibt es denn da ein Endlager ?


----------



## Superwip (4. Oktober 2013)

So genau weiß ich das nicht, ich war noch nicht dort.

Die Kerntechnische Anlage in Sewersk ist ja auch wirklich gigantisch, es gibt dort auf einer riesigen Fläche militärische und zivile Wiederaufbereitung, Brennelementfertigung, Urananreicherungsanlagen, mehrere stillgelegte Reaktoren zur militärischen Plutoniumproduktion, verschiedene Forschungsanlagen, Zwischenlager für radioaktive Abfälle diverser Sorten sowie für abgereichertes Uran und vieles mehr, auch ein neues Kernkraftwerk mit zwei schnellen Brutreaktoren soll auf dem Gebiet entstehen.

Viel ist von dem Endlager als solchem aber wohl nicht zu sehen, es wurde ja geschlossen, vielleicht stehen irgendwo noch ein paar alte Bohrtürme herum oder so, mehr würde ich mir nicht erwarten.

Falls du die Anlage besichtigen möchtest muss ich dich aber enttäuschen, da es eine geschlossene Stadt ist darf sie nur mit einer Genehmigung betreten werden die man als nicht-Russe kaum bekommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke ruyven meint den Tanker mit Rädern dran der hin und wieder mal auf Autobahnen und Straßen fährt.
> Ich habe jedenfalls schon ein paar gesehen.
> Man kann natürlich auch einen Tanker mit Kerosin, Benzin oder Diesel nehmen.
> Das hinzugezogene "Begleitfahrzeug" hat noch etwas Ammoniumnitrat geladen.


 
Nö, ich meinte schon die ungleich größeren Dinger, die regelmäßig in z.B. 200 m Abstand an den Reaktoren von Nackarwestheim vorbeifahren (und in einem noch kürzeren Abstand an den gesamten Kühlanlagen), ohne dass sie auch nur eines zweiten Blickes gewürdigt werden. (andere Reaktoren sind oftmals auch nicht weiter vom Wasser weg, haben dann aber ein eigenes Hafenbecken. Wobei das auch keine Einschränkung sein sollte, schließlich wird dort niemand mit Anti-Schiffswaffen stationiert sein).
Mit den vielleicht 30 Tonnen Nutzlast der Straßenvariante müsste man schon ins Gebäude fahren, um wirklich Schaden anzurichten (was sich mit schweren Waffen und einer in deren Nutzung erfahrenen Truppe auch machen lässt - aber die muss man erstmal haben). Aber mit 1000-2000 Tonnen Material zur Verfügung eben nicht (oder, in Brockdorf, auch mal 10000-20000 Tonnen. Wobei es dann ggf. 300-400 m Abstand werden, je nach Tiefgang. Das Gegenteilige hat man in Frankreich mit oftmals kleineren Wasserstraßen, aber dafür z.T. <100 m zwischen Reaktor und Wasserlinie). Da schlagen ein paar Hohlladungen großzügig Löcher in die Tanks und 1-2 Minuten später zündet man die Wolke, die bis dahin die gesamte Gegend einhüllt. Selbst wenn dann wieder erwarten noch irgend ein Teil des Containments stehen sollte - die restlichen Bauten sind weg. Und damit sämtliche Not-/Kühl-/Steuereinrichtungen sowie diejenigen, die sie bedienen könnten. Die Inhalte der lokalen Zwischenlager hat man auch schon mal fein in der Gegend verteilt.


----------



## Superwip (6. Oktober 2013)

> Nö, ich meinte schon die ungleich größeren Dinger, die regelmäßig in z.B. 200 m Abstand an den Reaktoren von Nackarwestheim vorbeifahren (und in einem noch kürzeren Abstand an den gesamten Kühlanlagen), ohne dass sie auch nur eines zweiten Blickes gewürdigt werden.


 
Der stillgelegte Block GKN-1 ist etwa 240m vom Neckar entfernt; dazwischen liegt allerdings eine Art Hügel der etwa 30m hoch ist und damit eine Druckwelle abschirmen kann.

GKN-2 wird nicht durch einen Hügel geschützt ist dafür aber etwa 370m vom Neckarufer entfernt.



> (andere Reaktoren sind oftmals auch nicht weiter vom Wasser weg, haben dann aber ein eigenes Hafenbecken. Wobei das auch keine Einschränkung sein sollte, schließlich wird dort niemand mit Anti-Schiffswaffen stationiert sein


 
Zumindest in Europa ist das Hafenbecken von Kernkraftwerken üblicherweise mit einer Sperrbrücke blockiert.



> Da schlagen ein paar Hohlladungen großzügig Löcher in die Tanks und 1-2 Minuten später zündet man die Wolke, die bis dahin die gesamte Gegend einhüllt.


 
Bei einem LNG Tanker hat man es mit kälteverflüssigtem Gas zu tun. Dieses verdampft nur langsam, selbst bei schwachem Wind kann sich wohl keine großartige Wolke bilden. Man müsste eine größere Sprengladung im inneren der Tanks zünden um das Gas schneller gasförmig zu machen und dabei sicherstellen das diese Explosion das Gas nicht bereits zündet. Auch damit ist es aber praktisch unmöglich ein ansatzweise ideales Gas-Luft Gemisch zu erreichen.



> Selbst wenn dann wieder erwarten noch irgend ein Teil des Containments stehen sollte - die restlichen Bauten sind weg. Und damit sämtliche Not-/Kühl-/Steuereinrichtungen sowie diejenigen, die sie bedienen könnten. Die Inhalte der lokalen Zwischenlager hat man auch schon mal fein in der Gegend verteilt.


 
Wie gesagt: Auch die Notstromdieselgebäude und das Notspeisegebäude sind üblicherweise verbunkert und auch das Reaktor-Hilfsanlagengebäude ist zumindest ein massiver Stahlbetonbau. Selbst wenn die Hauptwärmesenken in Form des Einlaufgebäudes, des Kühlturms und der Kühlsysteme (meist Zellenkühler) des nuklearen Zwischenkühlsystems zerstört sein sollten gibt es noch immer das Notspeisesystem.

Die CASTOR-Behälter im Standortzwischenlager -ebenfalls ein massives Stahlbetongebäude- sollten sowohl einen Einsturz des Gebäudes als auch eine sehr starke Druckwelle aushalten. Und selbst wenn ein Behälter beschädigt wird sind damit noch lange nicht wesentliche Mengen an Spaltprodukten freigesetzt worden.


Und zuletzt muss man festhalten: Wenn man eine "Bombe" die in 200m Entfernung oder mehr ein verbunkertes Gebäude schwer beschädigen kann besitzt kann man damit sicher mehr Schaden anrichten wenn man sie einfach im Hafen einer Großstadt zündet. Wir reden hier immerhin von wenigstens einigen zehn Kilotonnen TNT Äquivalent (wobei ich an dieser Stelle noch einmal bezweifeln möchte das es in der Praxis möglich ist eine solche Sprengkraft durch das Sprengen eines LNG Tankers zu entfalten).


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube es geht immer noch darum dass Japan nun Atomstrom frei ist und nicht darum Terroristen mögliche Ideen für Anschläge auf deutsche Kernkraftwerke zu liefern.


----------



## Superwip (9. Oktober 2013)

Hier muss man festhalten das der vorrübergehende "Atomausstieg" in Japan kein Grund zum feiern ist.

Für uns nicht (warum auch?)

Und für die Japaner ebenfalls nicht denn die Japanischen Stromkunden und die Japanische Industrie leiden -hoffentlich möglichst vorrübergehend- unter drastisch erhöhten Strompreisen. Nebenbei gibt es natürlich mehr Umweltverschmutzung durch den Einsatz alter fossiler Kraftwerke.

Allerdings: Die ersten Blöcke könnten noch im Dezember wieder ans Netz gehen, Ende 2014 sollen wieder mehr als 10 Blöcke laufen, wenn alles gut läuft geht sogar noch Ende 2014 ein nagelneuer Reaktor ans Netz, das KKW Ōma und einen neuerlichen Stillstand aller Reaktoren wird es in absehbarer Zukunft nicht geben.


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2013)

Klar müssen in Japan wieder die Meiler ans Netz. Die brauchen "billigen" Strom für ihre angeschlagene Wirtschaft. 

Speziell Tepco braucht Kohle und muss produzieren. Fukushima räumt sich nicht von alleine auf. Zumal heute wieder drastisch angestiegene Strahlung um Fukushima und die höchsten Cäsiumwerte seit 2 Jahren im Meerwasser gemessen wurde. 

Tepco muss unbedingt Strom verkaufen. Wird die Pleite bzw. komplette Verstaatlichung zwar nur hinauszögern, weil sie Fukushima auch mit allem Geld der Welt nicht in den Griff bekommen werden. Aber ich glaube, Tepco hat unbegründeterweise noch Hoffnung. Was sollen sie auch anderes machen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Oktober 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Fukushima wird eh noch übel, die Tanks stapeln sich da schon und es wird immer mehr Sickerwasser, und die Tanks werden auch noch undicht ...
> 
> Da sieht man mal wie teuflisch Radioaktivität ist, und sowas kippen die ins Meer oder lassen es in Russland im Freien vergammeln ...


 Radioaktivität ist relativ, die kommt auch ganz natürlich in der Natur vor und umgibt dich, die Frage ist da eher die Konzentration pro mm³. Rein technisch, könnte man das kontaminierte Wasser im Meer entsorgen, nur müsse man die Suppe derart übers Meer verstreuen um einen unbedenklichen Verdünnungsgrad zu erreichen, dass die Idee zu teuer wäre, und einfach vor Ort ins Meer pumpen ist keine Option, da es auf grund der lokal starken Konzentration zur längerfristigen Kontamination käme. 

Japan hat vor allem ein Problem: Die Tatsache, dass die Brennstäbe zur gefährlichen Masse verschmolzen sind und immer noch eine unkontrollierte Reaktion statt finden könnte. Das "Tolle" an stark radioaktivem Material ist ja, dass sie eine Umenge Energie in Form von Strahlung und viel wichtiger Hitze beim Zerfall frei lassen. Kontrolliert man die Reaktion, kann man mit der Hitze wie gewünscht Wasser erhitzen und Dampfturbinen betreiben, unkontrolliert heizt sich das vereldete Material immer weiter auf, verflüssigt sich, und verschmilzt zur immer dichteren Masse, und irgendwann wirds derart kritisch, das eine nukleare Kettenreaktion in Form der bekannten mächtigen Krawumm-Form passieren könnte. Um dies zu verhindern, muss die Suppe permanent runtergekühlt werden mit neuem Wasser, und die Unmengen Wasser müssen anschliessend de-kontaminiert, und der verseuchte Rest gesammelt werden. Japan hat da ein dauerhaftes Problem an der Backe, die Reaktionsmasse muss noch ein "kleines Weilchen" länger gekühlt werden, und die Unmengen Wasser müssen irgendwo hin ... auf Dauer müssten sie entweder das Brennmaterial sichern und "entschärfen", oder aber sich eine permanente Kühlkonstruktion einfallen lassen. Letzteres ist aber eine Operation am offenen Herzen, da das Zeug ja weiter arbeitet und fleissig gekühlt werden muss, während man da notdürftig was drumherum zimmert. Die aktuelle Idee, ist eine Art Becken aus Eis im Boden, um verseuchtes Wasser in der Anlage, und von Grundwasser und Meer fern zu halten. Unterm Strich ists vor allem eines: Teuer. 

Atomkraft, vielmehr Kernspaltung ist eine nette Idee, ist auf Dauer aber viel zu risikobelastet, da nicht vollständig kontrollierbar, und inkl Entsorgung und Lagerung der Rückstände auch volkswirtschaftlich nicht wirtschaftlich sondern eher ein Verlustgeschäft. Die Lüge vom billigen Atomstrom fusst darauf, dass man die entstehenden Folgekosten einfach rausrechnet, und wie in Deutschland auf die Steuerzahl abwälzt, bei uns zusätzlich noch mit Subventionen schon während des Betriebs.




Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Klar müssen in Japan wieder die Meiler ans  Netz. Die brauchen "billigen" Strom für ihre angeschlagene Wirtschaft.
> 
> Speziell  Tepco braucht Kohle und muss produzieren. Fukushima räumt sich nicht  von alleine auf. Zumal heute wieder drastisch angestiegene Strahlung um  Fukushima und die höchsten Cäsiumwerte seit 2 Jahren im Meerwasser  gemessen wurde.
> 
> Tepco muss unbedingt Strom verkaufen. Wird die  Pleite bzw. komplette Verstaatlichung zwar nur hinauszögern, weil sie  Fukushima auch mit allem Geld der Welt nicht in den Griff bekommen  werden. Aber ich glaube, Tepco hat unbegründeterweise noch Hoffnung. Was  sollen sie auch anderes machen.


 Tepco hat fertig. Kein privater Stromkonzern  kann dauerhaft das schultern, was die da jetzt leisten müssen. Rate mal, warum man sich gegen Atomunfälle nirgends versichern kann. Das ist  jetzt mal wieder Aufgabe des Staates, der da Milliarden wird  hineinpumpen müssen, will man nicht ein grosses Gebiet der eh schon  begrenzten japanischen Landmasse zum nuklearen Wasteland verkommen  lassen. Gerade die Tatsache, dass der Mist ins Meer suppt ist für die  auf den Fischfang angewiesene Nation Japan auf Dauer eine Katastrophe.  Entgegen japanischer Traditionen, hat man sich letztens erst  eingestanden, dass man dem technisch nicht so ganz gewachsen ist, und  hat die "Schande" auf sich genommen, international um technische Hilfe  und Lösungsvorschläge zu bitten. Wer das Völkchen ein bisschen kennt,  der weiss, dass da ordentlich die Kacke am dampfen sein muss, bevor die  sowas machen. Gerade gegenüber dem barbarischen Ausland ist das eigene  Gesicht das wichtigste.


----------



## Superwip (10. Oktober 2013)

> Radioaktivität ist relativ, die kommt auch ganz natürlich in der Natur vor und umgibt dich, die Frage ist da eher die Konzentration pro mm³. Rein technisch, könnte man das kontaminierte Wasser im Meer entsorgen, nur müsse man die Suppe derart übers Meer verstreuen um einen unbedenklichen Verdünnungsgrad zu erreichen, dass die Idee zu teuer wäre, und einfach vor Ort ins Meer pumpen ist keine Option, da es auf grund der lokal starken Konzentration zur längerfristigen Kontamination käme.


 
Es gäbe auch noch andere Wege das Wasser loszuwerden, man könnte es etwa verdampfen. So ist man auch bei Three-Mile Island vorgegangen.

Das Wasser das in den berühmten Tanks gelagert wird ist übrigens bereits aufbereitet und relativ harmlos. Trinken sollte man es vielleicht nicht aber selbst das wäre bei den meisten Behältern ungefährlich (zumindest aus Radiologischer Sicht). Das man dieses Wasser nicht einfach ins Meer schüttet liegt vor allem daran das die Fischereilobby das nicht will. "Der Skandal" vor ein paar Wochen war ja das die Radioaktivität in einem der Tanks höher war als sie sein sollte aber auch das war nur ein recht harmloser Vorfall und wäre auch keine Katastrophe gewesen wenn man dieses Wasser ins Meer geleitet hätte. Aus diesem Grund sind auch vereinzelt auftretende Lecks der Tanks meist relativ harmlos.

Auch das Wasser einfach ins Meer zu leiten wäre tatsächlich nicht wirklich schlimm; die Konzentration an Radionukliden ist übrigens selbst im Hafenbecken des Kraftwerks derzeit so gering das man das Wasser sogar bedenkenlos trinken könnte- wenn es denn Süßwasser wäre. Nennenswert kontaminierte Fische werden auch nur vereinzelt und in unmittelbarer Nähe des Kraftwerks bei Testfängen gefangen.



> Japan hat vor allem ein Problem: Die Tatsache, dass die Brennstäbe zur gefährlichen Masse verschmolzen sind und immer noch eine unkontrollierte Reaktion statt finden könnte. Das "Tolle" an stark radioaktivem Material ist ja, dass sie eine Umenge Energie in Form von Strahlung und viel wichtiger Hitze beim Zerfall frei lassen. Kontrolliert man die Reaktion, kann man mit der Hitze wie gewünscht Wasser erhitzen und Dampfturbinen betreiben, unkontrolliert heizt sich das vereldete Material immer weiter auf, verflüssigt sich, und verschmilzt zur immer dichteren Masse, und irgendwann wirds derart kritisch, das eine nukleare Kettenreaktion in Form der bekannten mächtigen Krawumm-Form passieren könnte. Um dies zu verhindern, muss die Suppe permanent runtergekühlt werden mit neuem Wasser, und die Unmengen Wasser müssen anschliessend de-kontaminiert, und der verseuchte Rest gesammelt werden. Japan hat da ein dauerhaftes Problem an der Backe, die Reaktionsmasse muss noch ein "kleines Weilchen" länger gekühlt werden, und die Unmengen Wasser müssen irgendwo hin ... auf Dauer müssten sie entweder das Brennmaterial sichern und "entschärfen", oder aber sich eine permanente Kühlkonstruktion einfallen lassen. Letzteres ist aber eine Operation am offenen Herzen, da das Zeug ja weiter arbeitet und fleissig gekühlt werden muss, während man da notdürftig was drumherum zimmert. Die aktuelle Idee, ist eine Art Becken aus Eis im Boden, um verseuchtes Wasser in der Anlage, und von Grundwasser und Meer fern zu halten. Unterm Strich ists vor allem eines: Teuer.


 
Das eine unkontrollierte Kettenreaktion im Corium (dem geschmolzenen Kern) stattfindet ist praktisch unmöglich; problematisch ist nur noch die Nachzerfallswärme und diese sinkt laufend. 

Der Kühlbedarf des Coriums sinkt mit der abnehmenden Nachzerfallswärme laufend. Wenn es nur nach der Nachzerfallswärme ginge könnte man bereits in 2-3 Jahren mit der Entfernung des Coriums beginnen. Aktuell ist das Corium in allen Blöcken bereits so weit abgeklungen das man es prinzipiell mit einem Gartenschlauch kühlen könnte, die Wassermenge die zur Kühlung eingespeist wird ist auch nicht sehr viel größer.

Ein großes Problem beim Entfernen des Coriums ist die enorme Gammastrahlung die von ihm ausgeht. Um diese abzuschirmen muss der Sicherheitsbehälter der Blöcke 1-3 während der Bergung mit Wasser gefüllt werden. Allerdings wurden die Behälter beschädigt (insbesondere in Block 2) und sind nicht völlig dicht sodass radioaktives Wasser in die Kellerräume des Maschinenhauses und in den Boden sickern kann (welchen Weg das Wasser dabei nimmt bzw. was genau undicht ist ist bis heute ungeklärt; wahrscheinlich ist irgendein Ventil offen oder eine Rohrleitung beschädigt). Daher muss man zuerst die Sicherheitsbehälter reparieren/abdichten. Das ist leichter gesagt als getan denn die Radioaktivität in den relevanten Bereichen ist natürlich sehr hoch.

Der aktuelle Fahrplan sieht vor die Sicherheitsbehälter bis 2021 abgedichtet zu haben und anschließend mit der Entkernung zu beginnen, diese soll bis 2025 dauern. Anschließend können die Blöcke komplett abgerissen und der Boden dekontaminiert werden.



> Tepco hat fertig. Kein privater Stromkonzern kann dauerhaft das schultern, was die da jetzt leisten müssen. Rate mal, warum man sich gegen Atomunfälle nirgends versichern kann. Das ist jetzt mal wieder Aufgabe des Staates, der da Milliarden wird hineinpumpen müssen, will man nicht ein grosses Gebiet der eh schon begrenzten japanischen Landmasse zum nuklearen Wasteland verkommen lassen. Gerade die Tatsache, dass der Mist ins Meer suppt ist für die auf den Fischfang angewiesene Nation Japan auf Dauer eine Katastrophe. Entgegen japanischer Traditionen, hat man sich letztens erst eingestanden, dass man dem technisch nicht so ganz gewachsen ist, und hat die "Schande" auf sich genommen, international um technische Hilfe und Lösungsvorschläge zu bitten. Wer das Völkchen ein bisschen kennt, der weiss, dass da ordentlich die Kacke am dampfen sein muss, bevor die sowas machen. Gerade gegenüber dem barbarischen Ausland ist das eigene Gesicht das wichtigste.


 
Die Reaktoren waren versichert. Die Versicherung deckt aber keine Schäden in Folge von Erdbeben. Für Schäden durch schwere Naturkatastrophen oder Kriege haftet dafür der Staat. In dem Fall allerdings nicht da festgestellt wurde das TEPCO fahrlässig gehandelt hat.

Tatsächlich wurde Tepco bereits teilverstaatlicht. Nicht unterschätzen darf man das der nicht-Betrieb der intakten Reaktoren TEPCO aktuell ähnlich viel kostet wie die Aufräumarbeiten in Fukushima, unterm Strich im Schnitt mehrere Millionen Euro pro Tag. Ohne die Einnahmen aus den anderen KKWs kann sich Tepco die Aufräumarbeiten noch weniger leisten.

Betonen muss man das aktuell keine wirkliche Gefahr besteht das die Situation noch wesentlich schlimmer werden könnte als sie eh schon ist. Das weitere Landflächen kontaminiert werden ist praktisch undenkbar und auch ein zusätzlicher Aktivitätseintrag ins Meer (etwa durch weitere Probleme bei der Wasserproblematik) in realistischem Umfang würde den Fischfang nicht weiter beeinträchtigen als er das jetzt schon ist (in unmittelbarer Umgebung der Anlage sind Bodenlebende Fische zum Teil messbar belastet).


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2013)

Grad wird ein schweres Erdbeben vor Fukushima gemeldet. Stärke 7,3. Die sollten sich mit dem Aufräumen lieber beeilen. Hoffentlich ist da nichts eingestürzt. Bei den Abklingbecken. Tagelang Regen wegen der zwei Taifune. Durchweichter Grund und die durchweichte Ruine. Das verträgt sich gar nicht mit Erdstößen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Oktober 2013)

Die Ruine an sich sollte nicht durchweichen und für den Boden darunter ist vor allem das steigende Grundwasser ein Problem. Aber afaik noch weit von dem Punkt entfernt, ab dem Erdbeben zu einer Eskalation führen könnten.

Wie es mit den Tanks aussieht... 
Vermutlich noch schlechter, als bisher (= beinahe wöchentlich unbeabsichtigte und gelegentlich beabsichtigte Freisetzungen. Aber man kanns ja angeblich sogar trinken, wenn einen das Salz nicht stört  ). Hoffen wir, dass sie nicht komplett kollabieren - die bisherigen Undichtigkeiten waren ja schon nicht ganz unerheblich.

"Region" ist aber relativ: 350-400 km entfernt. Der erwartete 1m Tsunami sollte auch keine Katastrophe verursachen, jedenfalls sah es auf bisherigen Aufnahmen nicht so aus, als würde man den Hafenbereich intensiver nutzen.


----------



## DarthLAX (2. November 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> Gute Nachricht,doch du könntest mehr schreiben.
> Wo?Wann?Wieso?Warum?



sorry aber IMHO ist das kein "gute nachricht" - ich meine ok, atomkraftwerke in einer erdbeben region ist keine so gute idee, aber die idee das Japan aus dieser technologie aussteigt halte ich für nicht vernünftig (genau wie die idee das wir das tun - bzw. tun sollten (werden wir ja - leider))

mfg LAX


----------



## Rizoma (2. November 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5654367 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum manche Staaten gerade zu krankhaft an einer extrem gefährlichen Technik festhalten ist mir sowieso rätselhaft.
> Die Technologie ist schon vorhanden das alles aus Regenerativen Formen gewonnen werden kann, viele Länder (wie zb Österreich) beweisen doch täglich das dies möglich ist.
> Ich habe ja mal wo gelesen das man in einer Wüste (zb Sahara) gewaltige Solaranlagen aufstellen könnte die die ganze Welt versorgen könnte (Technisch alles möglich !), nur wie immer scheitert dies an den üblichen verdächtigen (Instabilen Regierungen, Politikern,Öl/Gas-Konzernen, Lobbyisten).



hast d eigentlich eine Vorstellung wie groß die Sahara ist  das sind ca. 1/3 von Kompletten Kontinent Afrika! wer soll das bezahlen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. November 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5654367 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum manche Staaten gerade zu krankhaft an einer extrem gefährlichen Technik festhalten ist mir sowieso rätselhaft.
> Die Technologie ist schon vorhanden das alles aus Regenerativen Formen gewonnen werden kann, viele Länder (wie zb Österreich) beweisen doch täglich das dies möglich ist.
> Ich habe ja mal wo gelesen das man in einer Wüste (zb Sahara) gewaltige Solaranlagen aufstellen könnte die die ganze Welt versorgen könnte (Technisch alles möglich !), nur wie immer scheitert dies an den üblichen verdächtigen (Instabilen Regierungen, Politikern,Öl/Gas-Konzernen, Lobbyisten).


 Ich stell mir grad das gigantische Unterseekabel vor um ganz Amerika mit Solarstrom aus der Sahara zu versorgen.  
Und die Effizienz, die man dabei erreichen wird erst.  
Davon abgesehen, dass das unbezahlbar ist, ham wir überhaupt so viel Kufper. (also tatsächlich auf dem Markt verfügbar und nicht theoretisch in der Erdkruste irgendwo eingelagert)

(Ich weiß, in Amerika gibt auch genügend Wüsten. Wollte nur zeigen, dass solche Berechnungen wie viel Energie man hier/da/dort komplett regenerativ theoretisch gewinnen könnte fürn A+sch sind.)


----------

